# NEWBIES!! TTC baby #1?? Congregate here!!



## NuKe

Okay ladies, this thread is for those of us who are pretty new to all this, and are TTC baby number 1!! This will be a good chance to meet others in the same boat, and give each other support!

I'm also making a testing list, so let me know your date and if it's a :bfp: or a :bfn: or a :witch:!! So introduce yourselves, subscribe to this thread and keep in touch!!

I'll go first...

my name is Lindsay, I'm 23, my OH is BArry and he's 28, and we hail from Belfast, Northern Ireland. I'm testing on 17th June and I'm dying for a :bfp:!!!


----------



## jennifer89

Hello! i'm Jenni and is also my first month! i'm from blackpool, lancashire, england :) and i'm also hoping for a :bfp: i think the :witch: will be ariving around the 13th xx


----------



## NuKe

hey jenni! good luck and hopefully we all get :bfp: !!!


----------



## jennifer89

hii :) Good luck to you also! we're only a day apart so hopefully double :bfp:

i know it sounds a bit negative (especially after we have only been TTC for 1 month!... but do you ever get the feeling that your never going to be pregnant? xx



NuKe said:


> hey jenni! good luck and hopefully we all get :bfp: !!!


----------



## Noodles

Good luck girls!

We got our :bfp: on our 1st month of TTCing and we are hoping and praying for our little flump to stick!

It can be done!


----------



## NuKe

thanks noodles! and yeah jenni, it seems like once you actually start plotting days and stuff, time slows waaaaay down!


----------



## groovyjem

hi can i please join in 2 this is my first time ttc and the :witch: is due on the 8th

my name is jemma n iam 26 from south yorkshire

good luck everyone :bfp::bfp:

:hug:


----------



## Jewels

I'd like to join but I just finished my withdrawal bleed from stopping the pill. I'm not sure if I'll be ovulating this cycle or when! :rofl:


----------



## Crailly

Hello!

I'm Ren, I live in Calgary, Alberta, Canada . . . and my boyfriend and I are on our first cycle, TTC #1. Right now I am in the 2WW and plan to test on May 10 (if :witch: does nto get me first).


----------



## KnitWit

Hi there! This is my first month officially trying however the past two months we were not trying but not trying not to conceive either. I have irregular cycles but only started keeping track of them for the last 2 months. 26 days then 35 days so I'm expecting AF to show up between 16th - 23rd may. Though hopefully she won't show up at all!! Fingers crossed for :bfp:


----------



## ILoveShoes

Can I join in too?!
We are on month #1 of ttc too! I've already done my first pregnancy test (even though I knew it would be negative!) I couldn't help it!
Good luck everyone!
xxx


----------



## Ablaski17

Hey. My name is Ally =] This is out first month TTC to! AF is acually due tommrow , i HOPE she dosent come! How old is everyone?


----------



## First timer

Hi, I am new to all this too. First baby, first month. Its all a bit scary isnt it but really exciting too. AF is due Wed and I am going to try wait for as long as I can before testing which is easier said than done as I love POAS!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey Ablaski,
I'm 26. 
x


----------



## NuKe

I'm 23. Welcome everyone! Ooooh it's so exciting isn't it! :happydance:

and to those testing this week- good luck and make sure you let us know the results! Iloveshoes- I've done that too, testing when you know there is no way you're gonna get a :bfp:! AND GOOD LUCK ALLY!!! let us know!!!

I SO HOPE EVERYONE GETS :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Come on ladies, gimme more dates!!! :baby:


----------



## mizzbabyluv

Hiya, im from Banbridge in northern ireland so not far at all.
This is my first month ttc. Im 10 days post ovulation and i got a bfn :(
Now im just hoping that its a false negative and the :witch: will stay away (due on this firday or saturday) if she doesn't come i'll test again monday, so for now I have everything crossed.
I was so sure i was preggerz as well since I have had quite a bit of cramping on and off. Any of you had any possible symptoms? x:hug:


----------



## NuKe

hey mizz! nice to have someone living so close to me on here! i was actually about to pm you to invite you to this thread as i read in one of your posts you are new! I'm a complete fabricator of symptoms! I convince myself that every like ache, pain, or slight feeling of nausia is a pg symptom! was completely convinced last cycle, but sadly the darn :witch: got me 3 days late grrrrrrrr...

hope your neg result was a faker and you get your lines!! :hug:


----------



## I want a bump

Hi all

I'm Jules, am 40 and hoping ttc for first time. Am 21 days in a cyle that can be anything from 23 - 33 days so going on 33 days, I'll be testing on 9th May - unless the witch shows up before then!

Chin up to everyone who had their BFN already this month - enjoy the practising! Good luck to all those still to test.

Babydust to all x


----------



## apple84

ILoveShoes said:


> Can I join in too?!
> We are on month #1 of ttc too! I've already done my first pregnancy test (even though I knew it would be negative!) I couldn't help it!
> Good luck everyone!
> xxx

LOL me too! 

I'm also TTC #1 for the first time. I'm currently 7 dpo and even though af isn't due till May 4th, I'm sure I'll be testing before that....way too impatient!

Do you ever feel like it would just be too lucky to a :bfp: the first month trying? I mean I know statistically it makes no difference, but still...

I've been having loads of symptoms (nausea, increased hunger, lower back pain, cramps, fatigue), but I also have a sore throat, so maybe it's just the flu. Or it's all in my head:blush:


----------



## NuKe

oh apple i know, I feel like it really would be just too lucky on our first try! although it would be amaaaaaaazing! and I constantly have symptoms in my head!


----------



## Maybe baby

NuKe cant believe u missed lil old me out  mine is May 25th (i will be in Kenya but my god i will track down a computer to keep u ladies in the loop if i can) if not i will have to wait to 9th june wen i will be ovulating again haha


----------



## La_La79

Hi All, I'm Daniela, 29 from Melbourne Australia. First month TTC and first baby! Will be testing 9th May cause that's when AF is due, Mothers Day in Australia so hopefully a meaningful day in more ways than expected!


----------



## lorianne

Hi, I'm Lorianne. I'm 21 and from South Carolina. Husband and I officially started in March and I'm praying for a :bfp:! Have some signs but not getting hopes up!


----------



## Wshng4Baby

Hi! My name is Rachel. I am 24, hubby is 25, and we are TTC baby #1. This is our 3rd month trying but I didn't ovulate last month (stupid birth control pill messing with my body!) so technically this is only our 2nd cycle trying. I am expecting AF on May 4th so I will be testing May 2nd, and if that is BFN I will test again May 4th unless the witch gets me first. Having LOTS of symptoms past couple days (current 7 DPO) but it could just be in my head! First month with preseed so I am keeping my fingers crossed!

And I too am a POAS addict! I think I could have purchased diapers for the first year with the money I have spent on OPKs and HPTs!


----------



## NuKe

Nice to meet you all!! Do you have a testing date lorianne??? dont wana leave you out! :hugs:


----------



## MrsHart2b

Hi Girlies, Im 24 from leeds and me and my h2b have been trying for 5 months now. am due to test on 14th may (or so fertility friend tells me!! hehe) cant wait for bfp, maybe pregnant women or new mums will stop being everywhere i look once i do! :) I wish u all the best of luck in ttc. xxxx

kel.x


----------



## tigger1981

Hello, Im Georgie and my hubby and I are TTC #1. We live in Cornwall, I am 27 and he is 33. I have no idea about testing dates as I havent yet had :witch: since having my implant removed yesterday. Until things settle and I get an idea of my cycle we are just :sex: every other day to see what happens. Good luck everyone, lets hope it happens nice and quickly for us.


----------



## mrs_rj

Hi all!

can i join too? I am Frances and 23, my DH is Oly and he is 24. We got married in december 08 and this is our first poper month of trying after coming off the coil in March. If i can hold on long enough and :witch: doesn't get me first i will be testing on 12th May!

fingers crossed for all our :bfp: !!!!!

xxx


----------



## NuKe

good luck everyone! and welcome to bnb!!! COME ON THE :bfp:SSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## apple84

I got what looks like an implantation dip on my chart this morning! I'm hoping it's a good sign and I'll see a :bfp: soon!


----------



## thesmiths88

Hi all I'd like to join too! I'm Hannah, 36 but unfortunately AF got me today :-( so next test date is 26 May.


----------



## groovyjem

apple84 said:


> I got what looks like an implantation dip on my chart this morning! I'm hoping it's a good sign and I'll see a :bfp: soon!

hi apple fingers crossed for u hun ive had a couple more signs 2day... but i dont know what to make of them ... iam so not trying to get my hopes up and hope its :bfp: soon

good luck all 

:hug:


----------



## wannabeamom

hi im susan im 27 and husband is steve hes 32
been ttc for 11 months nearly 12, af is due today but no sign of her yet, not sure when to test as tested today and :bfn: so will try again on the 5th may good luck to everyone ttc!:hug:


----------



## milliebabykin

Hi!

Absolute newbie here. I've got a wonderful husband of two years called Richard, he's 31 and I'm 29, based in Wiltshire. We are TTC and this is our first month of trying. AF is due on 5th May so testing will probably be on May 12th - all being well and I can wait that long! 

I came off the pill a year ago so fingers crossed we shouldn't have any added complications. 

Good luck one and all x


----------



## Maybe baby

i feel so young lol....please see journal ladies...had a horrible day: "maybe baby journal"


----------



## jules22

Hi! I'm Julie (22) and I'm from Missouri... out in the middle of no where!!

I was on the pill for 6 years (since I wasa 15 due to horrible periods!!) I recently got off the pill in January and have had only 2 periods. I'm on cycle day 50 but I have been doing those OPK strips and I FINALLY ovulated April 19th! :happydance: The line was super dark for like 4 days so we hope we got something :) I'm testing two weeks after ovulation on May 3rd! No signs of :witch:!!!


----------



## ineedaseed

my name is vicki i am 26, hubby is martin who is 34. married 3 years in june. second month of trying, am on CD16, using fertility friend but temps were not accurate when i first started so chart not really helping. Managed to BD on the vital days so fingers and legs crossed!! testing day will be 11th May, if i can hold that long as going to see the inlaws that weekend!! xx


----------



## NuKe

apple84 said:


> I got what looks like an implantation dip on my chart this morning! I'm hoping it's a good sign and I'll see a :bfp: soon!

good luck for that :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## Ablaski17

hey guys! ok so AF was supposed to show her face today nothing yet :x. Keeping my fingers crossed! Iam so nervous to take that hpt.


----------



## NuKe

Ablaski17 said:


> hey guys! ok so AF was supposed to show her face today nothing yet :x. Keeping my fingers crossed! Iam so nervous to take that hpt.

oooooooooooooh!!! exciting!! fingers crossed 4 u!!! not long to go now!!! COME ON :bfp:!!!!!!!!




p.s. to all the newbies who have honoured my thread with their presence- welcome and good luck for May!!!!!!!


----------



## osugirl10

Hi there, my name is krista and this is my first month ttc. :) Ill be testing on May 5th the day after af is due 

**fingers crossed for bfp*** :) :)


----------



## Maybe baby

NUKE...my cycle will be up to 6 weeks as is first cycle off pill...rubbish..dunno wen ov and test dates will be


----------



## NuKe

oh Maybe... itll sort itself out! :hug:


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi,

I'm Anna, I'm 28. Me and DH are TTC #1 this is our 2nd cycle. I'm cd10. Not sure of my cycle length's atm so hope to test mid May.


----------



## NuKe

hey raggydoll! let me know how it goes!! good luck!


----------



## Amarylline

.


----------



## FunkyClaire

Hi everyone, can I join in? I'm Claire, 26, on day 29 of cycle #1 today.
Testing date is May 5th if no AF before then (ok I had a cheeky test already and the BFN served me right for being so impatient!)
Don't think I've done it this month though, FF has decided to change its mind about my OV date and I think we missed it, if the new date's right. :(


----------



## NuKe

hi to Amarylline and funkyclaire!! good luck to both of you!

funkyclaire, we've all done it! ive been known to do a sneaky test the day after ov!!! lol... just can't help it!

Maybe, i've been thinking and have you thought about taking agnus castus?? it helps regulate periods amongst other things! 

google- "Often used to regulate female hormones, Agnus castus is also taken by women coming off the contraceptive pill, for premenstrual symptoms or after pregnancy to help re-balance the reproductive system."

you can get it in holland and barrett!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello everyone

I&#8217;ve just joined today. Not got a testing date as yet as I only stopped taking the pill 2 days ago so am very much in the early days yet. 

I&#8217;m 34 and my husband is 30 we got married last October and have decided that we are ready to start trying for our first baby now. I am very excited but also quite scared and nervous too.

Would definitely be good to be able to chat to others who are in the same boat as us. We have decided not to tell family and friends that we are trying as we don&#8217;t want them putting lots of pressure on us and asking us questions all the time &#8211; we are already getting enough people asking if I am pregnant because I have been seen out and not drinking alcohol 

WE are just taking things as they come, don&#8217;t want to start doing ovulation tests and stuff as I don&#8217;t want to become too obsessed with TTC. We&#8217;ve decided we are just going to try doing it our own way for a few months and see what happens. Fingers crossed things work ok.


----------



## Leesie

hello :) !!
Hoping I can still join? I'll be testing on 5 May. 
tnx xx


----------



## NuKe

SmileyShazza said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Ive just joined today. Not got a testing date as yet as I only stopped taking the pill 2 days ago so am very much in the early days yet.
> 
> Im 34 and my husband is 30 we got married last October and have decided that we are ready to start trying for our first baby now. I am very excited but also quite scared and nervous too.
> 
> Would definitely be good to be able to chat to others who are in the same boat as us. We have decided not to tell family and friends that we are trying as we dont want them putting lots of pressure on us and asking us questions all the time  we are already getting enough people asking if I am pregnant because I have been seen out and not drinking alcohol
> 
> WE are just taking things as they come, dont want to start doing ovulation tests and stuff as I dont want to become too obsessed with TTC. Weve decided we are just going to try doing it our own way for a few months and see what happens. Fingers crossed things work ok.

hey shazza! im trying not to get too obsessed, but its not going too well lol! welcome to bnb! are u taking agnus castus?

and hey mogwai! of course u can still join. just popped u on the list!


----------



## Mrs M

Hi,

Ive have just joined and would like to say hi to everyone.

Me and my Husband have been married since Feb and have been together 8 years and have decided that we are going to start trying for a baby.

I stopped my pill on the 20.04.09 so its only early days so we are just going to try and relax and see what happens. Have no idea what my periods are like as ive been on contraception now for 7 years, so we will have to see what happens.

We are the same as smileyshazza and have decided not to tell family and friends as we dont want the pressure. We are both really excited and nervous too.

Looking forward to chatting to you all. 

By the way im trying to get use to all the abbreviations that are used so you will have to bear with me.

xx


----------



## apple84

Update: I'm really hoping that dip on my chart is an implantation dip and my head has felt clogged with mucus (sorry TMI). I'm testing tomorrow morning before I leave on a trip. Wish me luck!


:dust: to you all! I hope there's a bunch of new :bfp: when I return on Monday!


----------



## NuKe

Mrs M said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive have just joined and would like to say hi to everyone.
> 
> Me and my Husband have been married since Feb and have been together 8 years and have decided that we are going to start trying for a baby.
> 
> I stopped my pill on the 20.04.09 so its only early days so we are just going to try and relax and see what happens. Have no idea what my periods are like as ive been on contraception now for 7 years, so we will have to see what happens.
> 
> We are the same as smileyshazza and have decided not to tell family and friends as we dont want the pressure. We are both really excited and nervous too.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting to you all.
> 
> By the way im trying to get use to all the abbreviations that are used so you will have to bear with me.
> 
> xx

hi Mrs M! nice to have u on here! if u need to know wat ne of the abbreviations are, just ask! (I still dont know all of them!)

and GOOD LUCK APPLE!!! LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES!! fingers crossed for :bfp:


----------



## FunkyClaire

Good luck apple!


----------



## NuKe

is anyone else getting REALLY FREAKING IMPATIENT??????? :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hello! I'm completely new here, can I join too? I'm 29, my husband is 31 and we are trying for our first baby, starting from after my current period! Can't wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ablaski17

Hey Guyss! So just try and be as patient as possible it pays off. I just got my BFP this morning! On our first month TTC. There is hope for all of you out there. I will send ALOT ALOT ALOT of baby dust your way =]


----------



## NuKe

PetiteMoi said:


> Hello! I'm completely new here, can I join too? I'm 29, my husband is 31 and we are trying for our first baby, starting from after my current period! Can't wait!!! :happydance:

Hi petite!!! Course you can join, the more the merrier!!! If we all will our eggs to be sticky enough, hopefully we will get a wave of :bfp:s!!! when is your testing date petite? so I can put it on the list!


----------



## NuKe

Ablaski17 said:


> Hey Guyss! So just try and be as patient as possible it pays off. I just got my BFP this morning! On our first month TTC. There is hope for all of you out there. I will send ALOT ALOT ALOT of baby dust your way =]

Abalski!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! oooooh this gives me hope!!! big :hug:


----------



## NuKe

I've just decided that if I get my :bfp: in May (testing day is same as our anniversary) I'm going to buy Barry a pair of red baby Converse for his present because he wears his every single day! Oh god I hope I get a :bfp:!!!


----------



## groovyclo

Hi there, Im chloe, my OH is tommy, im 20 hes 22. we've been trying for 4 months for our first.

Currently a week late for AF, BFN so far. Not testing again until the 2nd, the day we get married :cloud9:

good luck everyone xx


----------



## NuKe

oooh congrats on the wedding chloe! and good luck for that :bfp:


----------



## tinadecember

Hey everyone,

im Tina im 21 from Liverpool. Me and my OH decided to start trying at the beginning of February. This will be our first baby together. To my surprise i got a BFP in the same month but unfortunately had a miscarriage about 3 weeks ago. We are both eager to try again this month so i am hoping for another BFP it seemed to work quickly the first time :) Im gonna take a test on the 20th May if i still havent had any show of :witch: but im not getting my hopes up. If it doesnt happen this month then hopefully we will get some luck in the near future. xx


----------



## NuKe

sorry to hear about your mc tina. good luck in May!!! :hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

NuKe said:


> PetiteMoi said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm completely new here, can I join too? I'm 29, my husband is 31 and we are trying for our first baby, starting from after my current period! Can't wait!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hi petite!!! Course you can join, the more the merrier!!! If we all will our eggs to be sticky enough, hopefully we will get a wave of :bfp:s!!! when is your testing date petite? so I can put it on the list!Click to expand...

Thank you!  Sorry but I am completely new with all these expressions and abbrevations (plus I'm not English so haven't grown up with the terms!!) so you'll have to bear with me girls! What do you mean by testing date? :blush: I'm pretty sure my next ovulation is around 11-13 May...


----------



## NuKe

testing is when you plan to take a poas (pee on a stick). I'm not English either! Northern Irish!! if you are ovulating then, that means you should be testing soon, yeah?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Ah ok :) Yes testing pretty soon then I guess, but haven't even had chance to try yet, still having my (hopefully my LAST for a while) period!! When that's over, then there will be baby making! When is your test date?


----------



## RaeEW89

Hi Im Rachael, this is my 1st cycle. My bf's name is Josh I live in Grove City Ohio. I will be testing on the 7th, and I have a good feeling about it. I hope you all get the :bfp: that you are looking for!!


----------



## NuKe

well my :witch: (period) is due on the 14th, but I haven't decided to test then or leave it til the 16th. i don't think ill be able to wait!! its our anniversary on the 16th tho so it would be an amazing present!!! oooh nearly time for u to get your :sex: on!!

Hi Rachael- good luck with your :bfp:!!! let me know how it goes!


----------



## sparklyboo

Great thread Nuke. Can I join 2? Hi everyone. Im Claire and am 30yrs old my DH is 30 in 2 weeks. We have been ttc our first since Dec 2008. Im hoping to test on the 5th of May (our 2nd wedding anniversary) but not sure if I can wait that long as have a poas upstairs!!! So if I get a :bfp: it would be a great present for my DH for the anniversary and his birthday.

Not feeling any symptoms yet but last month I had lots and got a :bfn: so fingers crossed Im still in the running! I hate the 2ww, it really drags!

I hope we all get our :bfp: and the :witch: stays away!!

Good Luck to all xx


----------



## First timer

Hello again ladies.
I got my BFP today, first month of trying so there is hope for all
:dust::dust: to you all


----------



## NuKe

hey sparkly! and thanks! thought all us newbies would do well together. this is my 1st 2ww! KILLING ME!!!!!!! 

good luck and keep me posted!

:hug:


----------



## NuKe

CONGRATULATIONS FIRST TIMER!!!!!!! gives me hope!!! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sparklyboo

I will Nuke. The 2ww is terrible. Im feeling quite chilled this month tho so fingers crossed that we can give our dh the best pressies ever for our anniversaries!

:dust:


----------



## NuKe

eeeeeeeeeeek FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

NuKe and all others...AF is here YAY!!!!!!! one week til TTC so happy yes yes yes !! xx


----------



## NuKe

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MAYBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! nearly time to get buckin'! :sex:


----------



## RaeEW89

Yay that is sooo exciting Maybe Baby, I hope everything works out for you this month!!


----------



## NuKe

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lets hope its the start of a trend!!


----------



## MrsHart2b

NuKe said:


> I've just decided that if I get my :bfp: in May (testing day is same as our anniversary) I'm going to buy Barry a pair of red baby Converse for his present because he wears his every single day! Oh god I hope I get a :bfp:!!!

Nuke, that is so cute, i have been thinkning of way i wil let my h2b know when we get our bfp, i think im going to buy him something, like a baby top or shoes so it gives it away when he opens it.

kel.x


----------



## Maybe baby

i willl test in kenya..2 days before his bday...a happy birthday daddy card? xx


----------



## apple84

Congrats First Timer! I hope there's more :bfp:s coming this month for all of us!


----------



## Maybe baby

good news all, OH is back on tues, 6 days til TTC!! xx


----------



## NuKe

yayyyyyyyy!! im just finished sittin with the legs round the light fitting!! hehe... cross your fingers for me!! and im so excited for you maybe!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

oi nuke get ure butt on msn now ure done get jiggy haha...i need company in my lonely state :(


----------



## Ablaski17

Who has MSN?


----------



## NuKe

i do, ill pm u my addy. :D


----------



## San

Hi, I am new here! I am San, 26, and TTC #1.
Today is 14 dpo for me!


----------



## San

All the best for your :bfp:


----------



## caela88

hiii.

i'm caela, and my DH is aaron, we're recently married!

this is our fourth month trying to conceive!

we've been trying OPKs, waiting 15 mins before getting up, baby aspirin, blah blah (let's just say we've been trying many things lol)

we live in BC canada.

i'm hoping to test on may 13th, 2009, IF AF doesn't catch me first. but i'm feeling very hopeful for this cycle because i got a MAJORLY positive OPK on april 25th.

GL to all you ladies. :dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

hey all! I've got some stupid questions (you'll hear a lot of those from me haha) - what does ww mean, as in 2ww?

Nuke - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you on your anniversary, what a perfect pressie!!! :baby:


----------



## groovyjem

it means 2 week wait hun ... i got bamboosled with all the abrivations and found this very helpful https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

hope this helps


----------



## PetiteMoi

groovyjem said:


> it means 2 week wait hun ... i got bamboosled with all the abrivations and found this very helpful https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> 
> hope this helps


perfect, thank you! xx


----------



## NuKe

hey san- when are you testing? should be pretty soon, eh?? good luck and let us know !!!

caela- good to hear you had a majorly positive pok- lets keep our fingers crossed that its our month!!

petitemoi- thankyouuuuu i so hope this is our month!! wah!!!!! :happydance: and i still get confused by a lot fo the abbreviations lol, that thread is gonna be a big help jem! thanks lol!


----------



## groovyjem

glad it helps :) .. how is everyone doing so far ??? i think iam going to cave and maybe test 2moz ... boy iam so impatient :rofl: fingers x'd :dust:


----------



## groovyjem

forgot to mention tho the test i have are from the babymad website and are meant to be super sensitive... i want to test because the not knowing is doin my head in and trying to 2nd guess every little twinge but then iam scared in case i get the :bfp: and it goes wrong on my af date ... the things we do to ourselves :doh: lol


----------



## PetiteMoi

Has anyone here used ovulations tests (I'm sure there's a clever abbreviation for that as well ) from babymad? I just bought two packs of 20 from there. My period will finish on Sunday and then we're going to start trying 'for real' (bd'd just before my period but haven't tried around ovulation before) Can't wait!

Groovyjem and Nuke- how long have you been trying for? xx


----------



## NuKe

unofficially, a year, this is our first month of actively ttc. I'm 1dpo (day past ovulation) and if i dont get a sticky bean im doin the ovulation tests next month! wud be lovely to get a :BFP: for our anniversary tho!


----------



## groovyjem

this is our first month ttc 2 and yes i did use opks and they were the ones from babymad too but i get mine from ebay. I had only been off the depo injection for a few months and wanted to know if my body was getting back to normal so we bought the opks.

I was so confused as to when to start using opks as some pople and websites said you can ov anywhere from 10 days after :witch: and then my ticker and the babymad website said completely different dates so i thought blow it i have enough tests and they were really cheap ....i just test from day 9 cos we really didnt want to miss the eggy this month.

good luck hun ...sending baby :dust: to all 

:hug:


----------



## NuKe

good luck jem!! we do kinda the same thing... we :sex: from day my af finishes until cd 1!!! bit unecessary but its fun hehe


----------



## PetiteMoi

Woo exciting! I look forward to following everyone's story in here. I feel so impatient now, have been waiting for ages to start TTC - had to wait until I'd worked at my company long enough to get decent maternity pay. And now we're finally here! And now :witch: is here. So that's why I'm frustrated and impatient :hissy:

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all!


----------



## apple84

I tested this morning and think I got a very faint BFP! I'm trying not get too excited, though, because it is very faint...maybe in my imagination?

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a BFP pic in this forum, but it's on page five of my journal if you want to take a look. let me know what you think!


----------



## NuKe

yeah its great that us 1st timers have a thread with other ppl in the same sit.

EEEEEEEEEEEK im so excited and nervous. the dam 2ww is killing me.


----------



## groovyjem

we :sex: everyday as well and even a couple of days after and now 2ww i will allow h2b to rest allowing his little swimmers to build up again :rofl:


----------



## groovyjem

apple84 said:


> I tested this morning and think I got a very faint BFP! I'm trying not get too excited, though, because it is very faint...maybe in my imagination?
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a BFP pic in this forum, but it's on page five of my journal if you want to take a look. let me know what you think!

great news :happydance: hun

iam dying to test today but trying my best to hold out til 2moz anyways lol


----------



## NuKe

APPLE THAT IS SOOO A BFP!!!!!!! test again in a few days to make sure but if I had got that I'd be squealing my head off!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Congratulations Apple, it looks like a PLUS to me  But I understand that you're worried, I wouldn't believe it even if it was really obvious!!! When are you testing again? xx


----------



## apple84

PetiteMoi said:


> Congratulations Apple, it looks like a PLUS to me  But I understand that you're worried, I wouldn't believe it even if it was really obvious!!! When are you testing again? xx

Hadn't even thought that through yet. Is tomorrow morning too soon? Should I wait a couple days (if I can!)?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Apple when is/was your period due? I would test again a couple of days after that date, if you can wait that is :laugh2:


----------



## NuKe

yeah couple of days... i know i wudnt be able to wait either!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Actually, if I were you and had a faint plus I would probably 'waste' the money testing at least once every day :-D Chances are quite big you actually are pregnant after all! It's not like any normal month when you can't wait to test, I mean. So become a poasaddict while you're well entitled to it!


----------



## motomama

Is it too late to join this group?

My name is Jessica, 25, married for 3 1/2 years to David, 26. We've been TTC since Aug. 2008.

Not sure if I'm already pg or not; having some symptoms, but nothing over-the-top, and the :witch: didn't visit me last month. LMP was Feb. 20th. So I either just skipped a month, or am pg. All :bfn: though, including a blood test around 6 weeks. I'm testing again May 4, and calling the doctor if it's another :bfn: because that'll be CD74, and I'll want answers! :hissy:


----------



## PetiteMoi

motomama

I only just joined here too so I'm sure you're very welcome O:) I'm 29, my husband is 31 and we have only just TTC, or will try after my period ends on Sunday! So can't wait. Sounds frustrating having to wait with no :witch: but with :bfn:!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that it just hasn't showed and you are in fact pg!!!


----------



## apple84

PetiteMoi & NuKe - I'm due Monday, but I doubt I can wait till then. I have a pile of cheap internet tests. I don't mind blowing a couple extra!

I think I'll test again tomorrow morning with FMU.:happydance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Apple - good luck and keep us posted!!! xx


----------



## motomama

PetiteMoi, thanks! Good luck getting your :bfp:!

It IS frustrating, but at least I only have to wait a few more days to get *hopefully* some answers. (After this long, 2-3 days seem like nothing.)


----------



## NuKe

motomama- of COURSE you're welcome!! nice to meet you! you'll become a bnb addict before long! im on here at least a few hours a day and I've only been a member for about 2 weeks! Good luck and I hope you get your :bfp: - keep us posted!

Apple- do one tomorrow and keep us updated!!! I reckon ur knocked up though!!! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

this 2ww is killing meeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! RAWWWWWRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## groovyjem

it is a nightmare init nuke lol :headspin:

hi and welcome moto ...hope you get your answers soon hun

:hug:


----------



## motomama

Thanks, girls! Nuke, I know what you mean about the 2ww, but honestly, I wish my wait were _only_ 2 weeks! More like a 2mw (2 month wait)!!!

We need hobbies to get our minds off these things called babies. :bike: :boat: :book: :juggle: :football: :laundry: :iron: :paper:


----------



## tiggercats

I'm barging in on you lot if that's OK - cycle 2 of TTC #1, it has been one helluva ride so far. 

AF due on Sunday and if she shows up I than have to decided wheter to TTC next month or take a break. 

Fingers crossed for everyone :hug:


----------



## waytooslow

Hi 

Please can I join in? I'm 35 (yikes) and my hubby is 32 (toyboy). We've been TTC our first. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks in January after TTC for 5 months.

I'm now 2 cycles post miscarriage and 5 days late for :witch:. Even tho Fertility friend says to test today, I'm going to wait and test on Tuesday as I've had stress before that has delayed my period, so want to make sure I'm very late before I test..........

A


----------



## Naaxi

I'd like to put my name down :) I'm expecting the :witch: around the 14th, but I've been stressed so could be later as well. This is cycle two of my charting, but many of not charting... OH has two kiddies already, 12 and 14, but this is numero uno for me and I couldn't be more excited for that :bfp: to show up!


----------



## groovyjem

welcome tiggercat, waytooslow, naaxi and mrsfran ... hope its :bfp: for you all this month

:hug:


----------



## NuKe

welcome everyone!!! :happydance: May is Finally here!!! Woooooo! Let's get all those :bfp:s!!!


----------



## NuKe

and oooooooooooh Naaxi, we have the same testing day!!! :happydance:


----------



## broodylocket

im lucy and im 21 trying for my first baby ...gonna be testing about the 30th may roughly.:happydance:


----------



## NuKe

hey broody! great to have you in here!! good luck and let us all know how you get on!!


----------



## Maybe baby

struggling with the longing for baby today all..give me strength


----------



## NuKe

*passes you big bucket of strength*

:hug:


----------



## danni0509

hi im danielle and im from england
i am due to test on the 10th/11th of may if the little witch doesnt arrive (which she probably will because she always does!)
good luck testing girls and i hope we all get what we want soon! :) x x x x x


----------



## PetiteMoi

Nothing specific to say - still waiting to start TTC when :witch: is gone - but just wanted to send some good luck hugs to everyone in here and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you all! No :witch: :witch: :witch: this month!!!

Have a lovely weekend!

:hug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello :)

I'm 30 and live in London. Married and trying for our first baby. Currently on CD3 of our 3rd cycle trying, and trying to have a positive attitude. :)


----------



## motomama

Welcome, new ladies!! This is so exciting to have May finally here!

Just have to make it through the weekend, and then Monday - TESTING DAY!!! Stay away, you :witch:!!!
*Sprinkling magic baby :dust: to keep :witch: away!!*


----------



## vikki-leigh45

Hi :) I'm Vikki and I'm from Robin Hoods city (lol) Nottingham and me and OH, Hussain are trying for number 1 xD 
I'm testing on the 6th May our first year anniversary so hoping for some luck :)
Fingers and toes crossed for everyone and lots of babydust :)
xxx


----------



## ReikiBaby

Hi ladies! 
I'm new to this forum (to any forum, actually) and it seems like a good one. First go-round for me... I'm very nervous... the :witch: is due May 5th... here's hoping for :bfp: for everyone!
- Reiki baby


----------



## NuKe

welcome everyone!!! and good luck! lets hope May is our month- it's my little brother's 21st birthday today so it's a positive start to the month!!

Vikki- I'm testing on our 1st anniversary too! What an amazing present to give our OH's!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

vikki-leigh45 said:


> Hi :) I'm Vikki and I'm from Robin Hoods city (lol) Nottingham and me and OH, Hussain are trying for number 1 xD
> I'm testing on the 6th May our first year anniversary so hoping for some luck :)
> Fingers and toes crossed for everyone and lots of babydust :)
> xxx

Hiya. It's out first year anniverary on the 3rd. A good time to have gotten married :)


----------



## NuKe

Congrats Sue!!! I hope we all get our sticky eggs this month!! When is your testing date so I can put it on the list?? :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi NuKe. I'm on CD3 and my next AF is due around 31st May. I've got a long wait ahead of me!


----------



## NuKe

oooh yes you do! I've 2 weeks to go!! killing mee!!!


----------



## Naaxi

NuKe said:


> and oooooooooooh Naaxi, we have the same testing day!!! :happydance:

Woot!! This'll be fun... Hopefully we get our BFPs together! Heehee! :dance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Congrats Sue and Vikki and GOOD LUCK for a :bfp: soon!!! Vikki and Nuke - I keep my fingers crossed for you to get one for your anniversaries!

Vikki, I used to live in Nottingham for a year when DH had a job there, whereabouts do you live? I really liked it there, so many good pubs and bars to go! My favourite was Tantra bar, is that still there?? xx


----------



## jennifer89

hii, sorry to be awkward but can i change my testing date to 16th may as just ovulated today :) thankyou xx


----------



## R8ch

Hi All,
Can I join?! :)
I'm 29 and DH is 30. It is our first month of actively TTC - trying to make sure its not like a military operation, but got to say I've found out soo much about my body it has been great. Being the control freak I am I'm loving the temping thing :) . Anyways, I'm 7dpo apparently (poss 8dpo) so I'm trying to hold off testing for as long as possible. Can't help but symptom spot -arghh, this 2ww is a killer! 
Here's to seeing lots of :bfp: this month!!
Rx


----------



## NuKe

Naaxi said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> and oooooooooooh Naaxi, we have the same testing day!!! :happydance:
> 
> Woot!! This'll be fun... Hopefully we get our BFPs together! Heehee! :dance:Click to expand...

i knowwwww!!! hehehe... *everything crossed*

jennifer, ive just changed that for you! 

and r8ch, nice to meet you! welcome to bnb and good luck for your :bfp:!!!


----------



## NuKe

p.s. r8ch, wen do u think you'll be testing? just so I can include you in the list!


----------



## vikki-leigh45

PetiteMoi said:


> Congrats Sue and Vikki and GOOD LUCK for a :bfp: soon!!! Vikki and Nuke - I keep my fingers crossed for you to get one for your anniversaries!
> 
> Vikki, I used to live in Nottingham for a year when DH had a job there, whereabouts do you live? I really liked it there, so many good pubs and bars to go! My favourite was Tantra bar, is that still there?? xx

Thanks hun :D you too ive got my fingers crossed for you too :)

I live in Bestwood at the moment planning on moving somewhere else though no sure i want to bring a child up in bestwood ! lol where abouts did you used to live?
Yeah there is go to like 20 different clubs a night its mad lol - yeah its still there :D


----------



## vikki-leigh45

Sue and Nuke congratulations! - its everyones anniversary :D i dont know whats wrong with me but got the cheesiest smile on my face! lol so hopefully girls we'll have the better presents to give the OH than they can give us


----------



## NuKe

vikki-leigh45 said:


> Thanks hun :D you too ive got my fingers crossed for you too :)
> 
> I live in Bestwood at the moment planning on moving somewhere else though no sure i want to bring a child up in bestwood ! lol where abouts did you used to live?
> Yeah there is go to like 20 different clubs a night its mad lol - yeah its still there :D

I'm planning on moving too! We currently live in a housing executive flat and I really don't wanna bring a kid up here! Waiting til we get a :bfp: tho!

I'm sitting here and I'm getting twinges down there! Oooohhh... I hope it's a good sign!!! :blush:


----------



## vikki-leigh45

NuKe said:


> vikki-leigh45 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :D you too ive got my fingers crossed for you too :)
> 
> I live in Bestwood at the moment planning on moving somewhere else though no sure i want to bring a child up in bestwood ! lol where abouts did you used to live?
> Yeah there is go to like 20 different clubs a night its mad lol - yeah its still there :D
> 
> I'm planning on moving too! We currently live in a housing executive flat and I really don't wanna bring a kid up here! Waiting til we get a :bfp: tho!
> 
> I'm sitting here and I'm getting twinges down there! Oooohhh... I hope it's a good sign!!! :blush:Click to expand...


Yeah thats what me and OH are doing i mean we're looking but not gonna get serious until we get our bfp 

Me Too!! :D good sign i think so maybe our anniversaries will give us a bit of luck :)


----------



## NuKe

eeeeeek it would be so right wudnt it? here get yourself into the chatroom!


----------



## littlemoratti

Hi everybody,

This is my first time TTC. :witch: is due today according to last cycle. Did a hpt and got a :bfn::sleep:
I thought I had all the symptoms:dohh:
Good Luck to everyone else


----------



## NuKe

if you havent gotton your af yet, its not a definite :bfn:!! keep us posted! and good luck!!! :hug:


----------



## R8ch

Hi 
Thanks for the welcome. I'm due to test 6th May (not sure how long my cycle will be this time around) - poss a bit early I know but I'm then away for a long weekend. I'm sure I'll cave in and poas before then though!
R8ch


----------



## PetiteMoi

Vikki - I don't know that area very well but I know there are some dodgy areas around, we lived just on the border between Hockley and StAnns, there were some weird people around!! Hope you find somewhere you like soon xx

I just received my ovulation tests from babymad!! How exciting. Please :witch: go away now so that we can start TTC :happydance:

Happy Saturday everyone :hug:


----------



## Alowicious

Hi everyone,
My name is Ali, my DH and I are ttc#1, on cycle 2 at the moment and I am either 9dpo or 3dpo so my test date will be either 10th May or 16th May. Reason for confusion is had 2 different days of my usual stabbing pains from R ovary with a gap inbetween so not exactly sure when I ov'd. Did a OPK 2 days before the first stab and it was positive so I know I definitley ov'd.
DH and I live in UK and Dubai (working there), I have PCOS (only right ovary works) and my DH had a reverse vasectomy in Dec 08. 1st SA showed 2 dead sperm, 2nd SA showed 6.2 million sperm all alive and swimming!! Hoping SC will increase now and give us a BFP this year :o)
Looking forward to chatting to you all and lots of luck with your testing x x


----------



## Maybe baby

Am much happier today...am seeing OH in 3 nights...plus i went shopping..got some lovely tops and a dress for summer...temporary fix eh?

just gunna snuggle down with a bar of cadburys tonight and watch tv...bit tired after a day with my 6 month preggie friend in bluewater shopping centre...drained!! haha
how is everyone else? xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Alowicious - welcome! That's brilliant results, definitely enough :spermy: to create a baby haha! Do you live in Dubai a few months at a time or how does it work? xx

Maybe baby - sounds like a good plan for tonight, treat yourself to some snuggle! It does sound tiring to be shopping in Bluewater, especially being 6 months pregnant!! xx

I'm not bad today - hopefully :witch: will be gone tomorrow and then we can start TTC for real!


----------



## Maybe baby

i know i want AF to go so i can get bloody baby making...felt sorry for my friend..her bump is huge and shopping tired her out...get to see OH in 3 nights tho...oh if our AF are both going tomorrow...we must be n synch???? xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Wow yes then we must be! Although AF has been a bit irregular recently -as if she knows we're about to start ttc! Is your OH away somewhere? xx


----------



## NuKe

Welcome everyone! Alowicious I've put you down for the 10th, if it ends up being the 16th let me know and I'll change it! Petite the old :witch: does seem to know doesn't she? Mine has been messing me about recently- am always very regular and last month was 3 days late grrrr...


----------



## PetiteMoi

NuKe - how strange, why do our bodies start messing with us like this?! I've also started to have spottings before my period, that's been going on for the past 4 months and has never happened before!! The testing dates you got on the list, are they for when your next period is due? xx


----------



## NuKe

im gonna test on the 14th- up until last cycle the :witch: always got me on the 13th or 14th (overnight) but last month was 16th so i duno wats goin on!! beein getting twinges down below last night and today and seriously bad wind in my tummy! too early for symptoms though...


----------



## PetiteMoi

That is so annoying, when you get possible symptoms but it's too early for it to actually be symptoms!! Who knows though, perhaps you've got unusually early signs!! xx


----------



## NuKe

lol... fingers crossed!!! ooooooh not long til i can test now!! i dont think ill be able to wait until af due date... might go for a 4 days early jobbie!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Go for it!! Waiting is a pain. Just got back from a night out, bed next! xx


----------



## NuKe

hehe.. hope u had fun!! :happydance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Had a good night but am feeling the consequences today :dohh: Sitting here wasting the day away as can't be bothered to go out!!! How are you today? How long till you will test?? xx


----------



## NuKe

i think im gonna do a sneaky one on the 10th... ooooooh not long to go!


----------



## PetiteMoi

I'm using the same site, it's great isn't it! Found out my next ovulation date will be 17 May, soooo long to wait!! Will start trying as soon as :witch: is gone though!! xx


----------



## groovyjem

hi ladies hope your all having a good weekend ... just thought i would drop in and say hi :wave:


----------



## Maybe baby

happy sunday people...hope ure all well..,OH is back in 2 nights....i so can't wait...:) i miss him and i want to TTC xx


----------



## motomama

Hey everyone...just popping in to see how you're all doing! I ALMOST POAS this morning, but convinced myself (somehow!!) to wait until tomorrow, my self-appointed time. Yeah, willpower!! ....and I just REALLY had to pee, and didn't want to wait to tear open the package.... ;-)


----------



## NuKe

ooooh moto, not long to go now!! good luck, i really hope u get your :bfp: !!!!! good job on holding out!! :hug:


----------



## apple84

I tested again Friday morning with a FRER and then with ics over the weekend and all are BFP!

Be positive...it CAN happen on your first month trying!
:dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Apple - congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: You the first one in the thread to get pg! Thanks for spreading some dust and good luck! :hug:


----------



## littlemoratti

Congrats Apple:hug: You give me hope:happydance:


----------



## groovyjem

congrats apple :happydance:

iam out this month :witch: has truely got me :cry:

good luck everyone hope theres more :bfp: :dust:

:hug:


----------



## motomama

Congrats, Apple!!


----------



## KnitWit

Congrats Apple! Fantastic to know it is possible in the first month! 

I wasn't sure what date I'd be testing when I first posted but it looks like this is deffo going to be a 35 day cycle (hopefully no longer than that) which means I'll be testing on 23rd. If I hold out that long hehe!

Long cycles suck!


----------



## NuKe

congratulations apple!!!! and sorry to hear you're out jem.. fingers crossed for next month!! :hug:


----------



## emeraldisle

hi all, new here. ttc for almost 2 years now. had bloods etc done, next step the gyne says is to get a laprascopy to check things out. mr emeraldisle is ok, he had his tests done. anyone had a l'scopy done? im not too keen to be honest. i know its for the best, but still all the same its surgery. do u think if i asked him to put me on say clomid first he would? the way i look at it is it couldnt do any harm.


----------



## NuKe

welcome to bnb emerald!! i dont know much about this, but the ladies over in the long-term ttc forum will have loads of answers for you!! good luck and keep in touch!


----------



## groovyjem

thank you nuke hun ... fingers still crossed for you all 

:dust:


----------



## tiggercats

Congratulation Apple - you just beat me to it. I had a feint line on sunday and a clearer one today (still not bold, but definately a line - pic in diary) Now I've got the hang of this stick peeing lark, I'll do another one tomorrow just for fun :)

:hug: to all


----------



## NuKe

CONGRATS TIGGER!!! nice job!! good luck and i hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months!!! :hug: keep us informed!


----------



## tigger1981

Im now 7 days in to TTC and its doing my head in already! I want my cycles to get back to normal after implanon but it aint happening. See my thread called 'Strange Spotting'.

Anyway just wated to touch base with all my fellow TTC #1s. Congrats to those who have already had their :bfp:s and good luck to everybody else :dust:


----------



## Maybe baby

wooo my OH is back tomorrow...*dance dance dance* time to TTC!!! yipiee....xxxx how is everyone
nice to see two :bfp: 
nuke where are u..havent spoken in ages xxx


----------



## KnitWit

tiggercats said:


> Congratulation Apple - you just beat me to it. I had a feint line on sunday and a clearer one today (still not bold, but definately a line - pic in diary) Now I've got the hang of this stick peeing lark, I'll do another one tomorrow just for fun :)
> 
> :hug: to all

Congratulations! A good start to this months testing with two :bfp: already!


----------



## NuKe

its great innit!!!!!!! :happydance:

Maybe, my msn has been down and its been a busy weekend as Barry was off for 4 days and decided we had to be productive lol. will be back to spending all day online tomorrow! so excited for youuuuuu!!!


----------



## sparklyboo

Just tested this morning and a :bfn:, it wasnt with fmu as was had to go and get a test. Still no sign of the :witch: tho so fingers crossed. So wanted it to be today for our wedding anniversary

Congrats to the 2 :bfp: thats great news. Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well the :witch: has just left and I have not started a new pack of pills so this is it our journey has begun.

Have made sure I've marked everything down in my diary so I can try and work out my cycle. Ordered some Pregnacare tablets and will start taking them as soon as they arrive. Now it's just a case of seeing what happens really.


----------



## NuKe

aw sparkly stay positive!! u dont know for sure til the :witch: rears her ugly head!! i really have got everything crossed for you hun!! :hugs:

Shazza- good luck hun and please please keep us all updated!!


----------



## ReikiBaby

Hi ladies... looks like I'm out. The :witch:is on her way I think. I haven't tested but I really don't feel pregnant, and I'm spotting, so I'm pretty sure AF is on the horizon.

I felt really :cry: about it last night... then I bought a new book, "Taking Charge of Your Fertility," and I realize there is alot more my OH and I could be doing to get pregnant (take advantage of all the fertility signs, for one.) It's an amazing book!! So I'm hopeful for next month. 

Congrats to the ladies on your :bfp:! I hope to join you soon!
- Reiki Baby


----------



## tinadecember

congrats to the ladies with BFP's id be lying if i said i wasnt jealous.. reeaaaalllly hoping for another BFP this month im testing on the 20th. havent really got any symptoms yet apart from sore boobs. and the worst thing is i dont even know when to expect my AF as ive just had a mmc :( xx


----------



## NuKe

Reiki- sorry to hear that hun, let us know how it turns out!! 

and tina- got everything crossed for u babe, wishing a :bfp: will come our ways!!


----------



## sparklyboo

NuKe said:


> aw sparkly stay positive!! u dont know for sure til the :witch: rears her ugly head!! i really have got everything crossed for you hun!! :hugs:
> 
> Shazza- good luck hun and please please keep us all updated!!

Thanks Nuke. I was sure this would be our month. It would have made to today the best anniversary. I havent got symptoms of any description tho. Normally suffer back ache and tummy ache before the :witch: comes but nothing so far this month. Will test again in a couple of days 

:dust:


----------



## sbiermann

.


----------



## SpecialK

Hi there! Mind if I join? I'm from Ontario, Canada. I'm 30 and OH is 29. We were supposed to start TTC next cycle for baby #1, but we got naughty and now I'll be testing somwhere around May 18-21. I'm only 3DPO so very early still.

I'll be thrilled if I get a :bfp: but hoping I don't show early! I'm getting married on July 4 and need to fit into my dress!! :dohh:


----------



## Maybe baby

Hello all...am home with OH and now the BD'ing has begun...yipieee....sarted OPK today too...all good times :) everyone ok? xx


----------



## KnitWit

Maybe baby said:


> Hello all...am home with OH and now the BD'ing has begun...yipieee....sarted OPK today too...all good times :) everyone ok? xx

Im at the same stage as you - Trying to get as much BD'ing done this week as I can. Should be ovulating any day now! :happydance:


----------



## Maybe baby

hi knitwit...thats great...we can support eachother through it :) i best get ovulating in next week yipieee xxx how are u xx


----------



## Smurfette

Been ttc since October '07. Just been put on the waiting list for IUI and should get to the end of that by January, but here's hoping that I get a :bfp: before then. :witch: due on Saturday. Very much feeling like it's never going to happen for me but sending :dust: to everyone! xxxxxxx


----------



## buttons1

Hi all can I join to please, i'm new to all this so bare with me. This is our first month TTC baby #1 after coming off BCP last month. :witch: is due 21st I think so will be testing 22nd or 23rd if no sign. My OH wants me to wait till 23rd but i don't think i'll be able to i'm so impatient already lol. Good luck to everyone else that is hoping for :bfp: this month


----------



## I want a bump

hi all - been away for a few days over the Bank Holiday and surprise surprise the :witch:showed up on Saturday morning so we have another month of practising and I can go on the sunbed for a couple of weeks *trying to be positive*. 

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## NuKe

sbiermann said:


> So I don't want to give out my first name _just in caseSomeone would happen to recognize me haha. I'm tryin to keep this top secret for now. I just started a new thread in ttc, about whats going on with me. If anyone wants to give me some advice I would love you forever! I am 21, from the states and married. We were trying to wait til the husband finishes his mba to ttc, but I think i may have accidentally made it happen already and I am SO thrilled I can't even tell ya. I don't know tho...got a bfn yesterday. af supposed to come tomorrow, I'm testing then! Hope I dont see her _

_

hey! its totally fine if you dont feel comfortable giving out your name! Welcome to bnb! I'm going to go check out your thread and let us all know how your test turns out tomorrow! good luck! _


----------



## NuKe

welcome to buttons, smurfette and specialk!!! let us know how your tests turn out and good luck!!! :hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

evening ladies..how are we all...off to bed soon ready for CD8...come on CD 13!! haha xx


----------



## NuKe

hehehe aw maybe i love you!! :hugs:


----------



## Maybe baby

well that is a nice thing to read whilst eating my breakfast...especially after an epic domestic with OH last night :( but never fear...am goign to apply for a job at mothercare today...nuke have sent u my mobile number on PM... xxx for textage


----------



## Maybe baby

p.s how u feelin NuKe xx


----------



## NuKe

ooooooh mothercare... DISCOUNT!!! wat happened with the oh hun?


----------



## Maybe baby

can u come on msn or pm...dont wanna rant on here haha xxx


----------



## NuKe

my msn is down atm... dunno wat the hells goin on! gonna delete it and reinstall. shud be workin tonight (hopefully)


----------



## KnitWit

Bump! Any more good news for the first timers??


----------



## motomama

So despite the fact that I'm now on CD76, I DO have good news (I think). The past 8 days, my CM has FINALLY dried up (sorry, TMI, but it's been really wet forEVER) and my temp has increased! So even if I end up not pregnant, at least it's looking like I've finally ovulated, which means I'm back in the game! Whew! :happydance: Just waiting for the :witch: to show!

And....DH and I happened to bd 2 days before my temp increased, so you never know.....:blush:


----------



## KnitWit

motomama said:


> So despite the fact that I'm now on CD76, I DO have good news (I think). The past 8 days, my CM has FINALLY dried up (sorry, TMI, but it's been really wet forEVER) and my temp has increased! So even if I end up not pregnant, at least it's looking like I've finally ovulated, which means I'm back in the game! Whew! :happydance: Just waiting for the :witch: to show!
> 
> And....DH and I happened to bd 2 days before my temp increased, so you never know.....:blush:

Fx for you Hun!


----------



## motomama

Thanks, KnitWit! Even if I'm not pg, I'll just be excited for AF to visit again (strange as that sounds)!


----------



## NuKe

motomama said:


> So despite the fact that I'm now on CD76, I DO have good news (I think). The past 8 days, my CM has FINALLY dried up (sorry, TMI, but it's been really wet forEVER) and my temp has increased! So even if I end up not pregnant, at least it's looking like I've finally ovulated, which means I'm back in the game! Whew! :happydance: Just waiting for the :witch: to show!
> 
> And....DH and I happened to bd 2 days before my temp increased, so you never know.....:blush:

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## San

NuKe said:


> hey san- when are you testing? should be pretty soon, eh?? good luck and let us know !!!
> 
> caela- good to hear you had a majorly positive pok- lets keep our fingers crossed that its our month!!
> 
> petitemoi- thankyouuuuu i so hope this is our month!! wah!!!!! :happydance: and i still get confused by a lot fo the abbreviations lol, that thread is gonna be a big help jem! thanks lol!

Hi Nuke, We had been on vacation and am back now... This is my 1st TTC... but i got AF... so i think i wil hav to try this month...!

Good luck to all for :bfp:

And also wishes for everyone tryin tis month! Lets go for it!


----------



## sparklyboo

Morning everyone, still no sign of the :witch: and no cramps or anything so tested again this morning and another :bfn:. It really gets me down so am feeling pretty fed up now. Just want the :witch: to arrive so can get on with next month. :cry:


----------



## littlemoratti

How hard is this 2ww:grr: My first month TTC my cycle was 29days. Had the flu during o, so this is really my first time TTC. This cycle i am on cd34. Tested 6 days ago but got a :bfn: 
Just want :witch: so i can get started again! My maybe baby i still in full ferning.....so confused:huh:


----------



## mom-E

:hi: everyone i am new to baby and bump. We are TTC and now i have a question.

I came off the pill in march and everything has been upside down since then.

Anyway, i had my first period in early april and then a BIT of bleeding again on 23 april not sure i can call it a period, anway have done a few tests since then and they all come back :bfn: now since tuesday i felt like some one was tugging and stretching my stomach. and yesterday i got these sharp pains by my ovaries. last night and this morning i felt so nauseus after eating and i have noticed a bit of spotting today? what could this be? any ideas? not suer whats what anymore as my cycle seems really messy.

Anyway, hope to get to know some of you laides soon!


----------



## Maybe baby

hey all
had a good night last night and some :sex: this mornin...CD9...yipiee...4/5 til ovulation...happy happy times :) how are u all xxx


----------



## motomama

Hello everyone!
If my assumptions are correct regarding my ridiculous cycle (see my post on pg22 of this thread), then today is 10dpo....really hoping AF shows up in a few days (or doesn't, and it's a bfp :happydance:) so I can relax and know my cycles are getting back to normal!! Temps are still high, so here's hoping! Fx :dust:


----------



## NuKe

mom-E said:


> :hi: everyone i am new to baby and bump. We are TTC and now i have a question.
> 
> I came off the pill in march and everything has been upside down since then.
> 
> Anyway, i had my first period in early april and then a BIT of bleeding again on 23 april not sure i can call it a period, anway have done a few tests since then and they all come back :bfn: now since tuesday i felt like some one was tugging and stretching my stomach. and yesterday i got these sharp pains by my ovaries. last night and this morning i felt so nauseus after eating and i have noticed a bit of spotting today? what could this be? any ideas? not suer whats what anymore as my cycle seems really messy.
> 
> Anyway, hope to get to know some of you laides soon!

hey mom-e! nice to meet you! i came off the pill last year and my body was all over the place! seems like you are getting early pg symptoms though... im getting the same thing, although maybe im fabricating them in my head! have u tried taking agnus castus? i used it last year and its amazing for regulating periods after coming off the pill!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi y'all!! I've DELIBERATELY stayed away from you all lovely girls for a few days as I wasn't getting any work done!!! lol Hope you are all well - welcome to all new and CONGRATS to you who got :bfp:!!! you must be :cloud9: :rofl:

DH and I have officially TTC now! Although my next ovulation won't be until around 17 May - so am very impatient for that now. Still though, it was an amazing feeling to actually know we are trying for a baby now, so cool.

How are you all?

Maybebaby - so glad to hear your OH is back and that you have been able to start TTC :happydance:

:hug: to you all!


----------



## Maybe baby

NuKe how are you?? hows things? and the Cycle
Petitemoi....thanks i am so happy...TTC really is best feeling EVER :) can't wai to get that :bfp: although i feel this isnt my month...
can u all have a look at my journal and OPK..i think the pink line begining to show is a good sign that things are goin well in cycle?? sign i will ov :S xx


----------



## NuKe

HURRY UP EGGIES!!!!!!! oh i want u both to ov sooooooon so we can all get :bfp:s and be bump buddiessss!!! and petite, r u tryin to say we are a bad influence???? how very dare you! its not nice to be so.... truthful. :happydance:


----------



## KnitWit

I'm wondering where my little eggie is too! All week I've had opk's with only a faint line which could well just be evap... Grr! Come on you eggies!!


----------



## Maybe baby

yes come on eggies!! get ure move on haha xx i am frustrated with it atm...driving me mad :(


----------



## PetiteMoi

NuKe- hahaha yes I'm sorry but you are a really BAD influence, you're making me think about babies 24/7 :hissy: haha only joking, you're looovely and I LOVE being here :hug: But my work suffers unfortunately :dohh: Why can't we all get some time off work for 'broodiness' - it's sort of an illness surely???? xx


----------



## Maybe baby

haha i love not having uni or work for 4 weeks...oh yes i am TOTALLY baby in depth lol...i dont think is my month tho gayness...bad vibes xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

MaybeBaby - oh no hun, no bad vibes, it's just your insecurity because you want it so badly, why wouldn't it be your month?? xx


----------



## Maybe baby

CD9 today...going pretty fast but i want my little eggy to come!! come on eggie!! haha...i think i am drivin my OH mad...someone listen to me negative ranting haha...i just dont think its my month cos i hear so many plpl with :bfn: and problems xx


----------



## NuKe

My name is Lindsay and I'm a bad influence!

Come on girls, keep your heads up! I know there are a lot of ladies on here to have been trying for years... but keep in mind lots of girls have a one night stand and get pregnant! Stay positive! Nearly testing day!!! Wooooo!

any word from the poas-ers on the first part of the list??

and petite you are lovely too! *sings* shes so lo-ve-lyyyyy.. shes so lo-ve-lyyy.. shes so lo-ve-lyyy....... shes so LO-VE-LAAAA-AYYY!!*


----------



## sparklyboo

Hi all. Well im still waiting for the :witch: to arrive. I havent tested since thursday when got a :bfn: so may do another test in the morning cos its my dh 30th birthday party so it would make his day plus will no whether or not to have a drink or not! Hows everyone else feeling this month?


----------



## NuKe

sparklyboo said:


> Hi all. Well im still waiting for the :witch: to arrive. I havent tested since thursday when got a :bfn: so may do another test in the morning cos its my dh 30th birthday party so it would make his day plus will no whether or not to have a drink or not! Hows everyone else feeling this month?

ooooooh its not over 'til the :witch:lady sings!!! oooooh i so hope you (and i!!) get :bfp:s!!! i had a job interview on friday which didnt end well... but have just gotton a call and i've another interview on monday!! its for a better job, more money, i wont be sitting on my arse and its full time (not part time like the other one)! so this could be the most amazing week ever!! i cud get a job, a :bfp: and our first anniversary!! plus we have been waiting for our new sofa to be delivered for 10 weeks now and its coming this weeeeeeeek!! god it could be a great week or a mess of a week...


----------



## buttons1

Hi all hope everyone is doing ok. I'm now in the 2ww and its driving me crazy and im only 1dpo haha. I think someone should design a HPT that tells you your pregnant the minute you conceive. 

Wow Nuke you have a lot going on fingers crossed everything comes through for you.


----------



## Maybe baby

hello all...hope ure well.going out tonight and still waiting for my eggy...not a happy person lol xx


----------



## NuKe

aw maybe *big kiss*


----------



## heavenly

Can I join? I am not a newbie on the forum, but we are trying for our first!!

I am 43, OH is 32. Its my 6th cycle. Test day is Monday, 11 May!

:dust: to you all! xx


----------



## KnitWit

heavenly said:


> Can I join? I am not a newbie on the forum, but we are trying for our first!!
> 
> I am 43, OH is 32. Its my 6th cycle. Test day is Monday, 11 May!
> 
> :dust: to you all! xx

Welcome aboard! Best of luck to you for monday!! Or do you think you will be doing a sneaky test early? :rofl:


----------



## PetiteMoi

NuKe - aw thanks for my lovely 'lovely' song :hugs: How r u today, nearly testing day!!

We've got a busy week ahead of us dh and I as my next ov is around 17 May, iiih!

Maybebaby - how's it going? If everyone else is getting :bfn: then someone should be getting a :bfp: soon and why not us??? :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

PetiteMoi said:


> NuKe - aw thanks for my lovely 'lovely' song :hugs: How r u today, nearly testing day!!
> 
> We've got a busy week ahead of us dh and I as my next ov is around 17 May, iiih!
> 
> Maybebaby - how's it going? If everyone else is getting :bfn: then someone should be getting a :bfp: soon and why not us??? :happydance:

oh you're welcome! :happydance: hehe lots of :sex: for you next week! and you're right, why not us?? god im getting really nervous now! mainly because I know I'll be really upset if I don't get a :bfp:... even though it's only our first month ttc!:cry:

I'm certain I've been getting pg symptoms... so if it's a :bfn: I know next month I'll definetly not be symptom spotting! :dohh:

argh not long to go now!! :headspin:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

May I join as well? I'm Becks and I'm 27. My DH is 39 and this is the year for me to grow a bump (fingers crossed but I'm trying to have PMA)!! This is also my very first cycle of trying and have been waiting what seems soooo long for this time! Now I'm just waiting for AF to disappear and then it's onto O time. I'm not really a very patient person and want everything like yesterday but I realise I'm gonna have to be 'cos in this game you're kinda waiting for everything :dohh:....


----------



## heavenly

KnitWit said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I am not a newbie on the forum, but we are trying for our first!!
> 
> I am 43, OH is 32. Its my 6th cycle. Test day is Monday, 11 May!
> 
> :dust: to you all! xx
> 
> Welcome aboard! Best of luck to you for monday!! Or do you think you will be doing a sneaky test early? :rofl:Click to expand...

I did one today, got a :bfn: - depressed! :cry:


----------



## Maybe baby

i need to relax or i will go mad
I am CD 11 atm...mine OPK line showed darker this lunchtime which encouraged me but not i want my +ive..please lol....am gunna have a TV day as am going to OH's mums tomorrow so she can blabber on about her wedding...i will admit there is a clash with us...o would love a little bump for the wedding...so who gets the attention then ...HA
childish i know xxxxxxxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*NuKe*- I know! I will get sooo depressed if I don't get a :BFP: this month even if it's our first time trying!! What symptoms have you had hun?? Fingers crossed for you, crossing them till they hurt!!! xx

*BritAcrossSea* - you sound like me, I'm the most impatient person ever!! I was sooo impatient you can't imagine as I was waiting for :witch: to go before we could started ttc, and now I can't WAIT till my ov date around 17 May!!!! I will have to learn to live with my impatience I suppose!

*maybebaby* - aw hun that sounds stressful not being on good terms with your oh, I hope you get pg with a nice little bump just in time for their wedding too!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

sorry maybe, not being on good terms with your oh's *MUM * that should say of course xx


----------



## NuKe

PetiteMoi said:


> *NuKe*- I know! I will get sooo depressed if I don't get a :BFP: this month even if it's our first time trying!! What symptoms have you had hun?? Fingers crossed for you, crossing them till they hurt!!! xx
> 
> *BritAcrossSea* - you sound like me, I'm the most impatient person ever!! I was sooo impatient you can't imagine as I was waiting for :witch: to go before we could started ttc, and now I can't WAIT till my ov date around 17 May!!!! I will have to learn to live with my impatience I suppose!
> 
> *maybebaby* - aw hun that sounds stressful not being on good terms with your oh, I hope you get pg with a nice little bump just in time for their wedding too!!

I've been having days were my back is soooo sore, I thought I was imagining it but I'm definetly not! Also been getting twinges like the ones you get the day before the :witch: arrives! hehehe those fingers better be white you're crossin' em so hard!

Welcome britaccrosssea and heavenly! Keep in touch ladies, there are sooo many great girls in this thread! Heavenly, sorry to hear about your :bfn:, fingers crossed for next month!!! :hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

haha i know i would love it...fingers toes and legs crossed for u nuke....i hope it is a :bfp: for u hunnie.....


----------



## KnitWit

heavenly said:


> KnitWit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I am not a newbie on the forum, but we are trying for our first!!
> 
> I am 43, OH is 32. Its my 6th cycle. Test day is Monday, 11 May!
> 
> :dust: to you all! xx
> 
> Welcome aboard! Best of luck to you for monday!! Or do you think you will be doing a sneaky test early? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I did one today, got a :bfn: - depressed! :cry:Click to expand...

Aww hun sorry to hear that, you never know maybe its just a bit early. It aint over till the :witch: shows up! 

I just wish my egg would show up!! Im going through a stack of OPK's and no positives :cry:


----------



## mazza2003

Hi Can I join too? Its not my first time TTC but I had an ectopic in March at 7 weeks, so this will be baby #1. I am climbing the walls in my tww. I have every symptoms in the book (or so I think) and I am completely addicted to BnB. 
I feel like this could be it as I feel the way I did in Feb, but at the same time I am scared that it all goes wrong again.
Anyway baby dust to everyone and I am reading this thread for lots of good luck stories! XXX


----------



## NuKe

you too maybe! love you hun!!! <3

and hey mazza! nice to meet you! wen r u testing? so i can stick u on the list!! sorry to hear about ur ectopic hun, really hope u get a :bfp: this month!!! im symptom spotting too, and a bnb addict!!! :hugs:


----------



## mazza2003

I am suppose to be testing on fri, but in all honesty I will be testing every day up until then. I wish I could help myself.....but I cant!!!!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Good morning ladies (well it's morning over on this side). I'm feeling very pleased today 'cos the :witch: has disappeared. Yippee... How is everbody today? Anxious no doubt for the next few days due to testing? Good luck to those that are testing and here's hoping you get that :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## Maybe baby

OH has got a right arse on lol...hes tired and agitated so we are going for a run then i WILL get :sex: out of him haha...how are we all...no +ive OPK yet xx


----------



## Maybe baby

OH's mum was horrendous (cnt spell that), as usual....banging on and on about us #"comming properly" by this she means a wedding she can plan lol. I told her no and that we had other things we wanted to commit to first....god i really hope i have my BFP for her wedding. she drives me mad and knows all the buttons to push to send me up the wall....bit miffed and down...OPKs not much darker


----------



## Maybe baby

CD12 OPK's so far... will update at 8 xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00186.jpg
File size: 95 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Ivana32

HI everyone, this is my first post EVER and don't exactly know how things work..but not going to make another 2ww ...anyone else testing on the 23rd May ..and how do you get these cute pictures appear in your text!!??


----------



## PetiteMoi

*maybebaby* - aw hun, your oh's mum sounds like a nightmare! Bet you can't wait till you're pregnant to get her to shut up! How's bd'ing going? xx

_Ivana_ - welcome :) I'm fairly new to this as well but you'll get used to it in no time trust me :coolio: To get the smileys, click the 'Go Advanced' button below the message box and then you can pick them.

I so can't WAIT till my next ov date. Might start ov testing on Tuesday (ov should be around 17 May)... how does that work actually - do you test every day and compare how dark the line is?? Or can u just test once?

:hug:


----------



## Ivana32

:happydance: These pictures are so cool! Thanks for the tip PetiteMoi! This is my second month TTC and I am not using OPK yet. How long have you been trying and when should I start using OPK?? I feel slightly unprepared now!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ivana32 I'm not using OPKs either. This is my first month of TTC and I'm just gonna wait and see. I roughly know when I should be ovulating so just gonna :sex: ever other day around my fertile time.


----------



## Ivana32

Good luck with your first month. I was so hopeful about getting a :bfp: in my first month...It seems that everyone around me got it done the first month trying. Reading this forum really helps!
Anybody tetsing around the 23rd of May?


----------



## PetiteMoi

Ivana32 - oh no hun don't feel unprepared!! I'm just a very impatient person and it feels like I've been waiting for ages to start ttc so I bought some ov tests the other week. My husband and I have only just started and I haven't even had my first ov yet. Not even sure if I'll use them this month but I can't WAIT to get pg so I really want to do my best! :smug:

BritAcrossSea - sounds like a good plan, I might do the same but my cycle is a bit irregular so I think it might feel safer to test as well. But we're trying to :sex: every other to every third day throughout the cycle, I think that's the way to go!


----------



## Ivana32

PetiteMoi...I know what you mean, been waiting to TTC for SO long and then getting a :bfn: the first month. Doing everything you can is a good idea!
Are the OPK expensive?


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Ivana*- I got the advice from someone on here to get them on babymad.com, I got 40 tests for £12 (no idea why I got that many must have got carried away haha) but you can get 10 test for just £3.25. In Boots they were £15 for just 5!! So sorry about your :bfn:, fingers crossed you get a lovely :bfp: this time!! I will definitely get my hopes up and set myself up for a huge fall for this first month but I can't help it, I just want it sooo much! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*BritAcrossSea* - loving your avatar btw!!! :laugh2:


----------



## Maybe baby

:sex: is ok, his mum has put a wedge between us...anger anger anger


----------



## sparklyboo

good morning everyone, hope all had a good weekend. 

May be baby - sorry to hear your problems with your MIL.

:hi: to all the newbies who have joined this tread since I was last on. This is a good thread to join as everyone is really friendly and u learn so much from b&b.

Nuke - Just want to say good luck again hope this week is ur week and u get everything u wish for

Still no sign of the :witch: for me but havent had a :bfp: yet, so am still in the running. Going to top up on poas today


----------



## tigger1981

Hi ladies, havent checked this thread for a while and am amazed at how many people have joined. Thanks to NuKe for starting such a supportive atmosphere for those of us all trying for our first bump. Its been 2 weeks now since I had my implant out, no :witch: yet but I had some slight spotting last weekend. No +ve OPKs yet but we are :sex: every other day just in case! I have started taking agnus castus and EPO this week to try and kick start my cycle again after not having seen the :witch: for 6 years whilst having the implant.

I hope some more of you get your :bfp:s this month.
:dust:


----------



## Maybe baby

morning ladies.....EWCM and temp down...but no pos opk yet...CD13 so hoping for that big posetive OPK tomorrow...wedding cake testing with MIL today...great


----------



## AJpeartree

Just wanted to say hi girls!


----------



## NuKe

holy crap! I don't come onto bnb for 36 hours and theres 3 more pages of posts!!! ok... *cracks knuckles*

Ivana- welcome!! please stay in touch with all of us in the Newbie thread, it's a great place cuz everyone's in the same boat (i.e. obsessed with getting a :bfp: and going mental during the 2 week wait!) and I buy my tests on ebay- here's a link to an auction that's 10 pok's for 99p!...
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRIVATE-10-O...8|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
you can also buy very cheap, reliable pregnancy tests on ebay, i get mine there and they are actually the ones that the NHS use. good luck!

mazza- i know wat it's like but I'm def waiting until tomorrow to test- wah the wait is KILLING me!!! i just dont want an early :bfn: tomorrow is CD27 eeeeeek!!! af due on saturday! STAY AWAY YOU NASTY WITCH!!! :witch:

tigger- thanks, I honestly never thought this thread would catch on as much as it has! and I'm so glad, I'd be lost without a lot of these girls!!! LOVE YOU ALL!!! :hugs:

maybe (my love) - just punch the bitch. or alternatively, ignore what she says. it's your life, not hers. could oh have a word maybe?

sparkly- thanks testing tomorrow ARGHHHHHHH!!! :happydance::hissy: if im not pg theres something very weird going on with my body, amongst other things, my hormones are all over the place!! was watching planet earth last night and saw a polar bear die and cried for an hour!!! like proper hysterical crying lol! oh was royally freaked out lol!

petite- wats up missy?! and ive totally set myself up for a huge fall too. at least we each have a shoulder for the other one to cry on!! but we don't know for sure yet!!! keep everything crossed!! (except the legs hehehe)

AJ- hiya!! come back and share your story soon hun!!

ok fecks sake! right if ive missed anyone out i am sorry, that'll teach me to not check the thread for a couple days!!! now its midweek again, the oh is at work so ill be on here all the time like usual!! :D

and my new sofa is gettign delivered on wednesday!!! :happydance: wooooooo!!! https://www.dfs.co.uk/sofas/leather-fabric/martie/200/2789/0 <--- thats it there. cant believe how much we spent!! went into the shop with a budget of 400 and sat on that one and it was sooooooooo comfy we cudnt bear to get another one!! i love the cushions that make up the back too! oh oh oh this cud be an amazing week! new sofa, 1st anniversary, new job (possibly) and :bfp:(possibly again!!!) eeeeeeeek! hope y'all had a great weekend! wat did you's get up to?? :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*NuKe*- YES haha everything crossed apart from the legs, like it :D I'm uhm-ing and ar-ing on whether I should use OPK's this month or just go on bd'ing every other day and hope for the best!! When u testing again, your symptoms sound reaaaallly promising!!! Cool sofa too, a lady with taste! :thumbup:


----------



## motomama

Hello, ladies! Just wanted to pop in and see how you're all doing. I can't remember everyone's sn's like Nuke can (too many of you, lol!), but it's nice to keep up with everyone like this!

My temps are still up today (14th day in a row!) so I'm debating when/if I should test! You all know how it is! :muaha:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

PetiteMoi said:


> *BritAcrossSea* - loving your avatar btw!!! :laugh2:

Thanks very much x 

Nuke - I do hope that :witch: doesn't show her ugly face! She's just not wanted around here :gun::gun::gun:.


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, well :witch: showed up today, so after 7 months of TTC, last 3 months trying opks but they didn't work for me, and roughly guessing when I am OVing...I have now ordered a CBFM, can't wait for it to arrive!!! :happydance:

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*heavenly* - oh no sorry to hear it. Why didn't the opk's work? We're trying to bd every other day throughout the month so that we'll definitly catch ov! Good luck for next month hun xx


----------



## heavenly

PetiteMoi said:


> *heavenly* - oh no sorry to hear it. Why didn't the opk's work? We're trying to bd every other day throughout the month so that we'll definitly catch ov! Good luck for next month hun xx


Just could never get a positive off them, so its time for the CBFM! I really want to definitely know when I OVing so I don't have to wear OH out for the whole month, as usually I am not that sure when I am OVing, poor thing. :rofl:


----------



## PetiteMoi

heavenly said:


> Just could never get a positive off them, so its time for the CBFM! I really want to definitely know when I OVing so I don't have to wear OH out for the whole month, as usually I am not that sure when I am OVing, poor thing. :rofl:

hahaha yeah we'll see how long we'll last for trying to bd every other day!! Have only just started ttc... xx


----------



## heavenly

PetiteMoi said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Just could never get a positive off them, so its time for the CBFM! I really want to definitely know when I OVing so I don't have to wear OH out for the whole month, as usually I am not that sure when I am OVing, poor thing. :rofl:
> 
> hahaha yeah we'll see how long we'll last for trying to bd every other day!! Have only just started ttc... xxClick to expand...

Thats what we did at the beginning but its our 7th cycle though, I don't want him keeling over!! :rofl:

Lots and lots of positive vibes for you getting a :bfp:


----------



## KnitWit

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies, well :witch: showed up today, so after 7 months of TTC, last 3 months trying opks but they didn't work for me, and roughly guessing when I am OVing...I have now ordered a CBFM, can't wait for it to arrive!!! :happydance:
> 
> :dust: to all!!!

Sorry to hear the witch got you, im having a bit of a crap time with the OPK's too.. Not a single positive this month.. 

I dont think I did Ov this month though as my temps haven't changed much and I havent have much EWCM when I have gotten quite a bit in the past. It's just started me off on a spiral of what ifs! What i just dont ovulate at all? What if i have a dud ovary? 
Im a complete worry-wart you see so my brain instantly thinks worst case scenario.. What if im infertile?? So bleh.. crap day.


----------



## heavenly

KnitWit said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, well :witch: showed up today, so after 7 months of TTC, last 3 months trying opks but they didn't work for me, and roughly guessing when I am OVing...I have now ordered a CBFM, can't wait for it to arrive!!! :happydance:
> 
> :dust: to all!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got you, im having a bit of a crap time with the OPK's too.. Not a single positive this month..
> 
> I dont think I did Ov this month though as my temps haven't changed much and I havent have much EWCM when I have gotten quite a bit in the past. It's just started me off on a spiral of what ifs! What i just dont ovulate at all? What if i have a dud ovary?
> Im a complete worry-wart you see so my brain instantly thinks worst case scenario.. What if im infertile?? So bleh.. crap day.Click to expand...

Have you got a CBFM hun? At least that will tell you if you are OVing. That is why I am getting one, want to give that a go before I go to the doctors to see if there is a problem.


----------



## PetiteMoi

*heavenly* - thanks hun and to you too!! :hug:


----------



## KnitWit

I dont, it seems very expensive! I think i'll perhaps think about getting one if I cant pinpoint my ovulation next month. Im hoping maybe this month was just a one off. Besides I think OH would flip if I spent that kind of money on something Im going to pee on, hehe. He doesn't even like the OPK's, he wants TTC to be more chilled out.


----------



## sparklyboo

tested again this morning :bfn: So think it is just waiting for the :witch: to arrive now. 

Nuke good luck for the morning. Am on nights this week so will log on when I wake up. Fingers crossed for :bfp:.

Good luck to everyone else who is testing in the next few days. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Maybe baby

no posetive opk yet today...come on eggy...i want u!! lol...how are we all xx


----------



## NuKe

thanks everyone for the kind words of support! seems like everyone is having issues pinpointing when they are ov'ing! i havent done anything except a casual charting yet. think if it's definitely a :bfn: im gonna get some opk's for next month! i have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a :bfn: but af isn't due until saturday so I won't be too disheartened! sparkly im sorry about your :bfn: honey! here's to next month!!! maybe i haven't had a good chat with u in ages!


----------



## NuKe

p.s. thanks petite! i cant wait til its delivered!!! so excited!!!


----------



## danni0509

has anyone on this thread had a :bfp: yet? xx


----------



## heavenly

danni0509 said:


> has anyone on this thread had a :bfp: yet? xx

I'm not stalking you honest..lol

First post there is a list of :bfp:s.


----------



## Maybe baby

hello...got back to :sex: tonight yay...and my OPKs are getting darker...pls pls let me ov tomorrow
NuKe no negativity til u know pls :) how are u xx
heavenly thanks for support for everyone xx


----------



## Maybe baby

opks of CD13..:) how we think they lookin...they r in my journal...see link


----------



## NuKe

:bfn: this morning :hissy: but I'm not worrying too much yet as my cycle is between 30 and 33 days, today is 4 days before CD30, so gonna :test: again in a couple of days! wee bit disheartened though...


----------



## PetiteMoi

NuKe - don't feel disheartened, it's still early days!! I know how u feel though hun! Sending lots of baby dust over to you to test positive next time!! xx


----------



## Maybe baby

hey all..had my anti-d injection for my blood group today......thinkin i am ov'ing..opks are dark...now faint again...temp dip and EWCM xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

NuKe said:


> :bfn: this morning :hissy: but I'm not worrying too much yet as my cycle is between 30 and 33 days, today is 4 days before CD30, so gonna :test: again in a couple of days! wee bit disheartened though...

Keep ya chin up, as PetiteMoi says it is early days. I think we've all got our fingers crossed that you get that BFP!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Maybe Baby - here's hoping you catch that beanie this month!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

thanks britacrosssea...i hope i do!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

For you the great :spermy: race is on!!


----------



## NuKe

thanks for the support everyone!! ill keep u updated, and like the oh says, even if the blasted :witch: does get me this month, it's still only our first month ttc!! (wud still love a wee :bfp: tho!) :hug: to all!


----------



## PetiteMoi

I've had strange feelings in my tummy since yesterday...had cramps then and now it's sort of rumbling a bit. It would be very strange to have pregnancy symptoms now wouldn't it - :witch: left on 3 May. What do you girls think?? xx


----------



## NuKe

sounds maybe too soon, but have spoken to other girls who get symptoms sooner than that even!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

NuKe - thanks babes! I know it's extremely early but have heard of cases where it's happened. My cycle can be really irregular sometimes (ov is due 17 May) but on the other hand :witch: is usually late rather than early so I guess that means that ov shouldn't be early... omg what am I like, already a bundle of impatience even before my ov date!!! What will I be like after that?! xx


----------



## NuKe

lmao! tell me about it! i cant believe i have to wait until saturday to test again!! (have decided to wait til then as it is af due date and anniversary!) ive been an insane symptoms spotter this month, every little twinge and im like :happydance: lol!


----------



## NuKe

p.s. if anyone reads this, get ur asses into the chatroom!


----------



## PetiteMoi

NuKe - hahaha I will be exactly the same!! I will even like feeling sick etc as long as it's a possible pg symptom :D It will drive me mad I think!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Would love to chat btw but sitting at work at the mo xx


----------



## motomama

I don't even know how to find the chatroom....?


----------



## PetiteMoi

motomama - click on the link on the lilac bar on top of the page hun xx


----------



## sparklyboo

well the :witch: arrived for me today so thats me out this month. :cry:

Nuke - PMA!!!!! its not over yet and it maybe too early to test. I would wait until sat and use fmu. 

Thansk for the link to tha chat room never realised it was there!!!


----------



## motomama

aha! Thanks, petite!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*sparklyboo*- oh poo! Better luck next month tho! How often did you bd this month if I may ask? So curious as to what other couples do! We had such a failed attempt to bd last night haha, we were both knackered and didn't fancy it at all but we wanted to stick to our 'every other day' routine. It basically ended with no spermies running for the eggies as dh just wasn't up for it literally speaking! It was the worst sex we've ever had but we both laugh about it :D


----------



## motomama

lol, *petitemoi*! We once tried to bd every day for one whole week, and by the end of it, we couldn't stand to look at each other!


----------



## sparklyboo

PetiteMoi said:


> *sparklyboo*- oh poo! Better luck next month tho! How often did you bd this month if I may ask? So curious as to what other couples do! We had such a failed attempt to bd last night haha, we were both knackered and didn't fancy it at all but we wanted to stick to our 'every other day' routine. It basically ended with no spermies running for the eggies as dh just wasn't up for it literally speaking! It was the worst sex we've ever had but we both laugh about it :D

Not as much this month as I was on nights so we were like ships in the night for a week! Am on nights now this week so :witch: should have gone by the time I finish and then we will be back to :sex: alot more. We trying to keep it very relaxed at the minute and just enjoying it.


----------



## Maybe baby

we have had it every other day, or every 2 days...is knackering doing it for TTCs sake when we tired....but i think i am ov'ing right now so gotta get some :sex: tongiht, had it last night, and will do in mornin hehe


----------



## motomama

I do believe the :witch: has gotten me, finally. *sigh* At least now I can start fresh, since this has been WAAAAAAAAAY too long to wait. I've never been so happy to be visited by AF (although I still wish she would've stayed away for OTHER reasons)!

Sorry, Nuke, I guess we won't be testing together on Monday! I'm still gonna hold you to it, though!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*motomama* yeah we're already there it seems :D

*sparklyboo* that's a really healthy way of looking at it. I just feel I've been waiting sooooo long to start ttc that I can't help myself stressing about it. DH has a bad cold now and is not in the mood at all (totally understandably) and I just keep fretting how we might miss ov this month!!! Any advice on how to chill?! :hissy:


----------



## PetiteMoi

motomama said:


> I do believe the :witch: has gotten me, finally. *sigh* At least now I can start fresh, since this has been WAAAAAAAAAY too long to wait. I've never been so happy to be visited by AF (although I still wish she would've stayed away for OTHER reasons)!
> 
> Sorry, Nuke, I guess we won't be testing together on Monday! I'm still gonna hold you to it, though!

oh no stupid :witch: but at least you can start fresh now! good luck! xx


----------



## KnitWit

Im getting more confused by my body every day..
Still doing an OPK each day just on the offchance I ovulate and the faint line is starting to get darker but my cm isnt watery anymore. I have cramps like AF might be headed my way but if im on a 35 day cycle then its way too early! So I have no clue whats going on with me.. Temps dont say much just up and down. Kinda wish she would show up now so I can just throw this month out the window as a learning experience!


----------



## Maybe baby

petit moi....have a bath together...we did last night and were relaxed refreshed and back on the :sex:


----------



## sparklyboo

PetiteMoi said:


> *motomama* yeah we're already there it seems :D
> 
> *sparklyboo* that's a really healthy way of looking at it. I just feel I've been waiting sooooo long to start ttc that I can't help myself stressing about it. DH has a bad cold now and is not in the mood at all (totally understandably) and I just keep fretting how we might miss ov this month!!! Any advice on how to chill?! :hissy:

The first few months of trying we were the same and now we have decided to enjoy it and relax. We plan romantic nights in. Where we just relax, may have a glass of wine. Light some candles and just enjoy time together. Im a big believer it will happens when its meant to. And now when Im fed up I rant on here and then there is no pressure between us. So fingers crossed it works this month!!!! Plus none of my friends bothered with charting etc and all got pregnant quite easily.


----------



## NuKe

oh noooooo moto!!! im sorry to hear the dreaded :witch: got you!! good luck for next month! :hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

nuke i am dying...been holding my pee for 5 hours...am off to POAS lmao


----------



## Maybe baby

yay another neg...this means i did get my pos last night +dance dance+


----------



## wannabemamma

Hello all!! I'm a new user (duh, my low post count will show that...) and my new husband and I started trying for our first last week!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry to change the subject but as this is the newbie section I just wondered if anybody was doing a pregnancy journal? (I don't mean a journal on this site). I bought a book called "My Pregnancy Planner" a couple of months ago, which has loads of important information to help throughout pregnancy and it has loads of dates where you can add a journal. It even starts at Countdown to Pregnancy. I plan to go through it with LO when they're older.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry... :hi: wannabemamma and welcome to BNB.


----------



## NuKe

hey and welcome to wannabemamma! keep us updated with any news or anything! this is an incredibly supportive thread! :hug:

brit- I will definetely start one once i fall pg, 100%! dont wana start one too soon though, im afraid to jinx it! :rofl:


----------



## Maybe baby

right ladies:
CD14- Sex and pos ov (between cd 13/14)
CD13- Sex and pos ov
CD-12 no sex
CD11-no sex
CD 10- no sex
CD9 sex
CD8 sex
CD7 sex 

looking god


----------



## Romybug

Hi everyone... im new here. Ive been reading this thread for a few days now and you guys have roped me in. So this is my story..... DH and i are on our 2nd cycle of ttc this month. The :witch: is here at the mo. So just waiting for her to fly away before we start again. Im hoping my 2nd 2ww isnt as obsessive as the first! Why is it that we spend years trying NOT to fall pregnant and then all of a sudden we are poas every week to see those 2 lines. Just a funny thought


----------



## loulou1979

Hello girls. I too have been lurking for a while and thought I should say hi! I'm ttc #1 and am in the dreaded ttw at the moment. This is our first cycle of ttc, not temping or using opk's yet, but have a clearblue monitor ready for next month in case the :witch: ends up getting me! Romybug - completely agree with you, DH and I have spent years trying not to get pg and now its all we want!! Good luck to all you ladies, looking forward to hearing about all the :bfp: xxx


----------



## wannabemamma

I know, I've spent the last 10 years trying not to get pregnant...by my logic I should be successful on first attempt!!

However given family history I suspect it might take a while.

My husband is away this week so is all on the back burner, but having stopped the pill last week I have the fake mini :witch: at the mo. I had heard that some people are really fertile the 14 days after coming off the pill, but presumeably this doesn't include during fake :witch:? Cause to me it would make sense that you can't get PG during and form of period. If anyone could enlighten me that would be great!

You can tell I'm new to this can't you! :blush:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi i'm Becci from Hereford! i'm going to be testing on the 18th may! i'm very excited but scared at the same time. as i have just come off the pill! has any1 had the feeling they are pregnant the first month off the yasmin pill and its been positive? thanks and good luck 2 every1 becci xx


----------



## loulou1979

I'm in the same boat as you actually wannabemamma. I came off the pill 3 weeks ago and we started ttc straight away. I came off it a few years ago as we were thinking about ttc then but it never happened and my body went straight back to a 28 DC, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will happen this time! I got all the signs of OV 14 days after withdrawal so its looking good! I've read loads of articles and books saying your body is very fertile straight away after coming off the pill, I've certainly made use of the past two weeks - if you know what I mean!! xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

1DPO for me....dreaded TWW... xx


----------



## Romybug

Im sorry if this sounds a bit rude. But last cycle was a dud for me so while i wait for the :witch: to fly away im just gathering info for this cycle... How often do you all :sex: ????? :blush:


----------



## NuKe

welcome to romy, lou and becci! lovely to have more new faces in here!!!

and i know wat u ladies mean, ive been goin double dutch for years(pill and condom) cuz i was so petrified of gettin pg, and obv sti's. and now all i want is those 2 little pink lines!!! becci i was on ..mycrogynon? microginin? something like that until a year ago, but havent properly been ttc until a month ago. my doc advised me once i came off it i cud find it hard to conceive for up to 2 years after coming off it, but i know of ppl who have missed one day's pill and gotton knocked up! good luck for testing day!


----------



## NuKe

if any newbies are reading this, im in the chatroom! click the chatroom button at the top of this page, in the purple bar! its easier to chat there! and romy- we :sex: every day after the :witch: leaves until a week before she arrives again! im not 100% sure on wen i ovulate as my cycles are irregular, so we just do it every day in the hope that we catch the eggy!


----------



## loulou1979

Thanks for letting us know about the chatroom, I had no idea it was there! Will check it out later as am work at the mo and we're not allowed on chatrooms!! I was on microgynon too. I know quite a few people who were on it, missed one pill and got pg, so I'm trying to be optimistic! xxx


----------



## Maybe baby

i was on micrgynon for 17 mnths, then had 4 weeksoff in march this year didnt bleed...so went back on it for 2 weeks to get my AF...then had a proper AF bleed...(wont say too much) now am on CD15...and have ovulated :) xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

maybe - thanks for the advice about the bath, we might just try that! Your ov stick results and bd'ing look good! Fingers crossed!!xx

We managed to bd last night even though dh has a bad cold and just wanted to sleep! I feel stressed about the fact that I've heard it's more difficult to get pg if you stress about it (stressing about stressing, great!) and that you should relax and have sex as normal. Well we only have sex once a week normally so we couldn't go on doing that!! I just want to be pg nooooow! :D


----------



## PetiteMoi

Sorry to sound really dumb but what does cd1 etc mean?


----------



## Maybe baby

cycle day 1 xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

thanks maybe xx does that start on the day of your period? Wow I'm so ignorant when it comes to these expressions etc.


----------



## Maybe baby

CD1 is first day of ure period...then when u ovulate...say CD14...CD15 will be 1DPO(day past ov)


----------



## PetiteMoi

thanks hun!! Makes sense xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

So...that means I'm on CD17 today. My ov should be around 17 May but not necessarily - that is based on my cycle being 34 days and it's not always that...Last month I had the eggwhite like cm on CD19...oooh getting excited now! I guess we'll just have to stick to bd'ing every other day throughout it - or does anyone recommend doing it every day when you're ovulating?? xx


----------



## Maybe baby

i wud do day b4, day of, and day after ov to be sure :) but then again sperm live 5-7 days...who knows eh? xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

yeah who knows? :dohh: every other day SHOULD technically speaking be enough though so we might stick to that ! xx


----------



## lisajoa

Hi Girls! 

My name is Lisa Jo and my husband and I are TTC our 1st child. My periods have been irregular (every other month). I was also lactating small amounts. I went in for blood work and my prolactin levels were high. This I found out was due to the Reglan I take for indegestion 3x per day. I stopped for 4 days and my levels went back down to normal, but my stomach was miserable. I started charting this month and will test on May 20th. Hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## sparklyboo

Hi all and welcome to the newbies. 

I have woken up today to my step brothers wife having given birth to a little (well not so little 10lb 2oz!) girl called Molly. :happydance: So my family are going baby mad. Am so happy to have a new little niece and cant wait to meet her but cant help feeling a little jealous. Wrong is in it? My dad is so happy to be a grandad (step) again and just said to me on the phone 'well we seem to be waiting forever for you to get going' I know he is only joking and but I cant help wishing it was me. :cry:

Am I being horrible?:dohh:


----------



## buttons1

sparklyboo said:


> Hi all and welcome to the newbies.
> 
> I have woken up today to my step brothers wife having given birth to a little (well not so little 10lb 2oz!) girl called Molly. :happydance: So my family are going baby mad. Am so happy to have a new little niece and cant wait to meet her but cant help feeling a little jealous. Wrong is in it? My dad is so happy to be a grandad (step) again and just said to me on the phone 'well we seem to be waiting forever for you to get going' I know he is only joking and but I cant help wishing it was me. :cry:
> 
> Am I being horrible?:dohh:

hey sparklyboo I don't think you are being horrible it's only natural to feel a bit funny about it when you want a baby so much. It doesn't mean your not happy for them or you are being selfish. Does your dad know you are trying? keep your chin up hun i'm sure your time will come soon just keep thinking positive :hug:


----------



## NuKe

buttons1 said:


> sparklyboo said:
> 
> 
> Hi all and welcome to the newbies.
> 
> I have woken up today to my step brothers wife having given birth to a little (well not so little 10lb 2oz!) girl called Molly. :happydance: So my family are going baby mad. Am so happy to have a new little niece and cant wait to meet her but cant help feeling a little jealous. Wrong is in it? My dad is so happy to be a grandad (step) again and just said to me on the phone 'well we seem to be waiting forever for you to get going' I know he is only joking and but I cant help wishing it was me. :cry:
> 
> Am I being horrible?:dohh:
> 
> hey sparklyboo I don't think you are being horrible it's only natural to feel a bit funny about it when you want a baby so much. It doesn't mean your not happy for them or you are being selfish. Does your dad know you are trying? keep your chin up hun i'm sure your time will come soon just keep thinking positive :hug:Click to expand...

deffo! i always get jealous!!! its only natural hunnie!!

welcome lisajoa! gud luck for testing day!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

only natural to get jealous...my OH is going away with work again...6 days :( sad times...you all ok? xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*sparkly * - congrats on being an auntie! You're not horrible at all sweetie, I would feel exactly the same!! My friend had a baby girl a couple of weeks ago and, while I'm really happy for her, I can't help feeling jealous about it as I really want a little girl too!!! It's only normal, allow yourself to feel that way. It's possible and perfectly normal to have both feelings at the same time - happiness for your stepbrother's family and jealousy because you want it yourself. Chin up hun :D It will be you soon!!! PMA!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

aw maybe - that's cr*p. I hate it when dh is away. Why does he have to go away so often? Well at least you've managed to bd during ov this month so you don't have to miss out on that! xx


----------



## NuKe

...I couldn't wait til the weekend!! I did another test this morning... obviously still :bfn:, starting to lose hope for this month...


----------



## Romybug

Hey Nuke... Dont give up yet! Its still early! have you got any symptoms yet? This is your 1st tww right?


----------



## PetiteMoi

NuKe - oh no :( When's :witch: due though?? xx


----------



## Maybe baby

nuke sorry u keep getting :bfn: ...dont think this is my month either :( still it may be ure month :) if not i will opk and temp coach u hun...but fingers crossed it is..u ok my love xx


----------



## squaddieswife

hi im new been married 18months. hubby is in the army obviously lol. we have decided to try for a baby. dont get the whole cycle thing and when u should test a real novice lol. xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi there squaddieswife! I'm a newbie to this as well but have learnt a LOT here on this great forum. Any questions there are lots of knowledgable ladies in here to answer them :D Is your husband abroad or in the UK? xx


----------



## Maybe baby

welcome hun..my OH works away a lot...so i know the feeling...:) xx


----------



## squaddieswife

petitemoi my hubby is home at the moment but he has just got back from 6 weeks being away so can see this taking a while lol due a six month tour next year so that makes things difficult. plus have come of the injection in november and still no sign of af. im not pregnant as have tested. x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hi: Squaddieswife. I feel for you about that injection... I went on that a few years back (I'm unable to take the combination pill due to high blood pressue) and it messed with my system big time!! Like anything though, some people rave about, others detest it. I do hope that your system returns to normal quickly though.


----------



## NuKe

my cycles are irregular, so im expecting the af on sat, sun or mon. im now 14dpo though... which makes me think its not my month :cry: i HAVE been getting symptoms though! and im def not just lookin for them! backache, twinges for a week now (ones like you get the day before af), pissing like a racehorse (although i think thats more to do with me doing the Volvic challenge lol!). i always get minor cramps a few days leading up to af and then insane, doubled-over-in-agony, cant-stand-up, have-to-get-barry-to-sit-on-my-stomach, INSANELY sore cramps on day before and first day of af (nothing yet). i dont know wat the hell is going on! it is just my luck that i wont get :bfp: on first proper try though! 

squaddieswife- petitemoi is 100% right, we are all pretty new to this and this site is amazing for info! and this thread is brilliant too- so many great girls in here who always answer questions perfectly, and give u loads of support! have u talked to your gp about not getting a period since november?


----------



## squaddieswife

no i have a deep fear of the doctor after a horrible hospital trip. will avoid at all cost. xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

NuKe said:


> my cycles are irregular, so im expecting the af on sat, sun or mon. im now 14dpo though... which makes me think its not my month :cry: i HAVE been getting symptoms though! and im def not just lookin for them! backache, twinges for a week now (ones like you get the day before af), pissing like a racehorse (although i think thats more to do with me doing the Volvic challenge lol!). i always get minor cramps a few days leading up to af and then insane, doubled-over-in-agony, cant-stand-up, have-to-get-barry-to-sit-on-my-stomach, INSANELY sore cramps on day before and first day of af (nothing yet). i dont know wat the hell is going on! it is just my luck that i wont get :bfp: on first proper try though!

I've still got PMA for you. It's not over until the :witch: shows up and she's not due for another few days.... :dust:


----------



## NuKe

thanks for the support everyone! will keep u all updated!
:hug:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello everyone &#8211; just thought I&#8217;d check in to say I&#8217;m still here I&#8217;ve not deserted you all.

I&#8217;m trying not to get too obsessed with dates and numbers as I don&#8217;t want my DH to think I&#8217;ve gone insane. Am just trying to BD more often and I am keeping a log of numbers in my diary just in case anything happens. I don&#8217;t want our lovemaking to become all about trying to get pregnant or turn into a routine if you know what I mean.

Wishing everyone who is testing this month good luck for their :bfp:&#8217;s :)


----------



## NuKe

hey shazza! i know exactly wat u mean, our bding has become slightly like a chore cuz sometimes i need to wake him up to :sex: lol


----------



## littledancer

Hey ladies!!

I'm new to the board (and the TTC game) I'm 29 and TTC #1. This month is a bit of a let down for me as I just got a :bfn: even though my period was due yesterday and I had such encouraging symptoms!! Oh well, looks like :witch: is just running behind. *sulk*

Anyhow, just wanted to come out and introduce myself.

Cheers and good luck for those testing- I'm sending you all good vibes for :bfp: s.


----------



## PetiteMoi

smileyshazza and NuKe - oh yes I know what u're talking about... we're forcing ourselves to it every other night, we're knackered on weekday nights but I soooo want it to stick!!! Can't wait till the weekend when we can have more normal s*x (haha is one allowed to write that WORD?) with more time, not just a quick bd'ing before falling asleep :D


----------



## wannabemamma

My husband is away all week...wasting the supposedly 'hyper fertile' period straight after coming off the pill!! Anyway, he's back tomorrow so will have to make up for it!!


----------



## littledancer

Good Luck Wannabemamma!

Enjoy!


----------



## Sparklebaby

chucking some :dust: to Nuke and all her buddies in this thread. all the best to you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## kyrabeth

Hi im new here, im 22 and TTC. I came off the pill early april and since they we've been trying. I've been feeling a bit sick but i think thats a result of the pill coming out off my system as all the tests are negative. Hopeing for a positive soon though!!


----------



## sparklyboo

buttons1 said:


> sparklyboo said:
> 
> 
> Hi all and welcome to the newbies.
> 
> I have woken up today to my step brothers wife having given birth to a little (well not so little 10lb 2oz!) girl called Molly. :happydance: So my family are going baby mad. Am so happy to have a new little niece and cant wait to meet her but cant help feeling a little jealous. Wrong is in it? My dad is so happy to be a grandad (step) again and just said to me on the phone 'well we seem to be waiting forever for you to get going' I know he is only joking and but I cant help wishing it was me. :cry:
> 
> Am I being horrible?:dohh:
> 
> hey sparklyboo I don't think you are being horrible it's only natural to feel a bit funny about it when you want a baby so much. It doesn't mean your not happy for them or you are being selfish. Does your dad know you are trying? keep your chin up hun i'm sure your time will come soon just keep thinking positive :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks everyone who replied. Feel better today and looking forward to meeting Molly. Been and got a cute baby outfit from mamas and papas. Cant wait til its buying stuff for my own i could have gone mad!!!

Dad does know were trying but it just my dads sarcastic way! He doesnt mean it but I dont think men understand the ttc emotions do they? Im just over sensitive at the mo cos the :witch: is here!

Hi to all new ladies on here. its a fab thread to join!

Nuke - keeping my fingers crossed for you. Good Luck PMA PMA!!!!:hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

ergh OH is gone...not fun....xx not feeling the PMA


----------



## sheba

I'm new on here. ttc. First month without contraception. Was due :witch: yest/today...........still no sign of it either. Maybe it could be :bfp:

When should i take a test? x


----------



## Maybe baby

now now...test missy xx


----------



## sheba

i'm gonna wait until 2moz i think. Just i dnt wanna get my hopes up then doesn't read what i want.

I think if i dnt get nothin from now until the morning i am, coz i've never missed a :witch: 

thanx x


----------



## loulou1979

Hello to all the new ladies on here! Hope everyone is ok today. Sorry to hear about your BFN Nuke. Sending you lots of :dust:. Sparkly, I totally get how you feel about the new baby in the family. A very close friend is due to have her 2nd very soon, I know if I've not had my :bfp: by then every time I see her bundle is going to be hard. It's only a natural reaction so don't feel bad in the slightest. Take care all xxx


----------



## Ivana32

sheba said:


> I'm new on here. ttc. First month without contraception. Was due :witch: yest/today...........still no sign of it either. Maybe it could be :bfp:
> 
> When should i take a test? x

HI there, I am also new to BnB....Have you taken your test yet???
the suspense is killing me! I am not even half way through my 2 WW and can do with some good news for someone!
Good luck!


----------



## wannabemamma

It is so frustrating having it out of my control!! I'm used to being able to sort things through sheer determination! But I guess we only started last week so I am being a little impatient! I managed to convince myself this morning that the slight nausea I felt all morning was a symptom, ditto for my tiredness and headache and slight pains in the belly area. But I suspect that it is more likely to be hormonal from coming off the pill...or just tiredness!!


----------



## sheba

hi ivana
not taken a test yet, i'm gona wait until 2mora morning to be sure. Just incase :witch: shows up through night 

have to admit tho, i never suffer with period syptoms and i did have a metalic taste for 2days yest and tue. also i've never suffered with sore boobs b4 and even though i can touch them and there not sensitive, they've been achy at the top lon my left boob like a lump on it. There the only things i av ad, oh and no bleed as yet..... touching wood now lol x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Wannabemamma, I was exactly like that when I came off the bcp. We weren't ttc at the time but I had kind of convinced myself that I would be getting that bfp. Unfortunately, I was just suffering from jet lag - which I do all the time!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

sheba - do you normally get AF symptoms?


----------



## Ivana32

I know what you mean wannabemamma, this is month 2 for me and I thought I would be more level headed about it this month...but no...at least this time I only started symptom spotting during the 2ww...It is difficult to keep a PMA if you have to tell yourself constantly: stop being stupid and just live your life as per usual...crazy!

Sheba: You are one strong woman to wait till tomorrow...My first month I tested 3 times before :witch: was due!! :blush:
Let us know asap please!


----------



## wannabemamma

Haha, so would I!! Despite knowing that the odds of being PG are about 100000000000 to 1, and the odds of that showing up are 10000000000000000000000000000 to 1 I still bought some tests online last night and I guarantee I use one when they arrive!!


----------



## Ivana32

BritAcrossSea: totally unrelated subject: someone told me today of a programme on telly about jetlag/bodyclock...and they did an experiment and 2 men flew same cross Atlantic flight and one ate his meal in flight and the other didn't...He only started eating meals after landing at NORMAL times and he didint have jetlag but the other guy did! Thought it is worth a try for you!


----------



## sheba

britacrosssea:

no hun i never usually get af symptoms


----------



## BritAcrossSea

What and go without food for the duration of the flight?.... :saywhat: You must be mad woman!! :rofl: I'm always really hungry by time I get on that plane.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sheba - so my next question is... Are you getting any symptoms?


----------



## sheba

i had a metalic taste for 2 days yest and tue. And on my left boob i have had an ache on and off like a lump on it

but thats it. what dya think?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

TBH, I haven't got a foggiest but I'd like to hope for you :dust: :dust:. I'm a great believer of PMA!


----------



## Ivana32

BritAcrossSea said:


> What and go without food for the duration of the flight?.... :saywhat: You must be mad woman!! :rofl: I'm always really hungry by time I get on that plane.


:rofl: I know, couldnt do it myself! Will rather suffer jetlag! Actually...feel like some airplane food now...even if it is just because I dont have to make it myself and clean up afterwards!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm with you on that. Often when I'm doing meals just for myself I think "how hungry am I? Am I that hungry to make a mess?" I know, it sounds sooo lazy... This week I've been eating a lot of cereal for my lunch, mainly 'cos I'm not all that hungry but also been feeling lazy!:blush:


----------



## NuKe

sheba said:


> i had a metalic taste for 2 days yest and tue. And on my left boob i have had an ache on and off like a lump on it
> 
> but thats it. what dya think?

hey sheba! nice to meet you, just been reading all the lovely new posts, and just wanna advise you that you should definetly get that lump checked out! regardless of your poas result, a lump in the boob needs looked at by your GP!! seriously chick, better sooner than later! and good luck with testing tomorrow! :hug:


----------



## sheba

thanx, 2b honest hun i've not actually felt a lump but its the aching that makes it feel like i have a lump inside. 

just an upate aswell...... few hours gone an still no :witch: x


----------



## wannabemamma

Ppppppppppoooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssss!


----------



## sheba

i kno this may sound silly and its coz i'm new on ere but what is that abbreviation......i'm guessing something to do with take a test?


----------



## wannabemamma

Hehe, Pee On A Stick. I only know cause someone else told me!


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies....i think i am doing damn well with my not trying to symptom spot...how are we all..whos POAS today/tomo xxx


----------



## sheba

haha thanx hun. i'm soooo dizzy. i haven't even got a test to take. i was gonna go the asda where i live n pick one up b4 but i'm gonna av to leave it til 2mora now. and plus if i dnt bleed through the nite i'll b pretty convinced coz i've never missed an af unless i carried on taking pill through. 

and i came off pill summer last year due to having constant uti's. i tell u one thing thats one thing i'll dread if preg as they are common in preg women, and i've only just got rid of it completely with the strongest anti-biotics since june last yr. it was nightmare


----------



## sheba

maybe baby:

i am taking one 2moz if i dnt bleed 2nite. was due :witch: yest/today... nothing yet touching wood lol x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

wannabemamma said:


> Ppppppppppoooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssss!

:rofl::rofl: there's no impatience there at all is there?! :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

sheba said:


> maybe baby:
> 
> i am taking one 2moz if i dnt bleed 2nite. was due :witch: yest/today... nothing yet touching wood lol x

I am sooo excited for you!!!!! :dust:


----------



## sheba

thank u. i'm v xcited but i'm a lil nervous now 2 lol x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I bet. I haven't yet experienced the 2ww or waiting for the dreaded :witch: but I will this month :happydance:. This is my very first month of TTC so I'm kinda excited about every step, hence why I'm so excited for everybody else as well (although I am a bit of an excited bunny anyway - long may it continue).


----------



## sheba

my advice for u is just to have :sex: every fw days, dnt think to much about it as u will put pressure and stress on ur body, making it harder to get that :bfp:

just enjoy and relax. i kno its hard but it cud make all the dif

good luck x


----------



## heavenly

Hi Sheba. Good luck to you hun!

Starting to use my CBFM tomorrow after 7 months of TTC...opks were of no use to me. I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## sheba

Good luck to you heavenly, hope you get a :bfp: next time rnd.

I will let you all know tomoz (well today lol) if :witch: showed up through as still not here. If she doesn't i will grab a test tomoz from nearest store, take it and let you all know.

Nuke good luck for wkend, ya never know hun, just keeps fingers crossed. Could you add me to the list hun for 2days date 15th for test, unless af shows through nite.

Thanx xxx


----------



## heavenly

sheba said:


> Good luck to you heavenly, hope you get a :bfp: next time rnd.
> 
> I will let you all know tomoz (well today lol) if :witch: showed up through as still not here. If she doesn't i will grab a test tomoz from nearest store, take it and let you all know.
> Thanx xxx


Good luck!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe baby

GOOD luck sheba...how did it go xx


----------



## wannabemamma

BritAcrossSea said:


> wannabemamma said:
> 
> 
> Ppppppppppoooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssss!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: there's no impatience there at all is there?! :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha, how did you guess!! :headspin:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sheba - did that :witch: stay away?


----------



## mill

Hi, would you mind if i joined too, im new to all this so it is reassuring to hear of others in the same boat. I came off the pill in Dec 08, since then my cycle has been all over the place, lasting between 46 and 59 days. I think it is starting to shorten every time, having said that im on day 26 now and still no sign of ovulation. Im using those little test strips, no idea if they are working or not, but trying not to stress myself about it (but failing miserably!)


----------



## Tinkermoo

Hello I am new here and new to the world of babies too. My name is Jody, I'm 23 my OH is 28 and we live in Portsmouth (anyone else from around that area I would love to get in touch as none of my friends are TTC or pregnant) 

We have been trying to conceive on and off for about a year but this is the first month we are serious about it (you know charting and things) so hopefully should give us a good idea of what were dong wrong if it doesn't happen. 

My testing date is 21st of May so put me onto the list!:) I look forward to meeting lots of new friends in the same boat as me!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:hi: Mill and Tinkermoo. 

Mill I have heard from this site that opks don't work for everybody. Do you check your cm as well? That's another good indicator of ov.

Good luck to all :dust:


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies...i would suggest temping too...as my opk went dark but not pos..but it showed from temp that i ovulated at that time too...xxx


----------



## motomama

Just popping in to say 'I'm still alive!' I've been sooooo busy the past couple days and haven't had the chance to get on BnB.

Nuke, I'm sorry to hear about your :bfn: - what happened to waiting until Monday?!? Just kidding, I know it's hard to wait!

Welcome, all the new ladies!

Maybe baby, hope you're holding up while your OH is away! That must be so hard.

Sprinkling baby :dust: for all of us! We deserve sticky beans!


----------



## NuKe

well ladies. the fucking :witch: just got me. *sigh* 29 day cycle this month! goddammit i wish i had regular cycles! im a little upset, but sticking with the PMA... on to next month!

:cry: :hissy:

welcome tink and mill!! ur on the list! :happydance: i hope others get better results than me this month!!

sheba?? how did it go??


----------



## heavenly

Sorry to hear that Nuke. Loads of :dust: for next month! xx


----------



## NuKe

thanks heavenly! and thanks for your avatar pic! Mr. Bale always puts a smile on my face! hehe...


----------



## Maybe baby

Nuke so sorry about the witch...ill kill her by next month...3DPO and i am ashamed to say i started symptom spotting...of to bed very tired..bk this evenin


----------



## RaeEW89

Im with you there Maybe Baby, Im only 2dpo and Im really over analyzing everything, but I hope it works out to be more then my mind this time. Good luck to you!


----------



## Tinkermoo

I've got a week til testing/witch and I usually notice every single little twinge but I haven't got anything yet, not even sore boobs and I usually get that every month!


----------



## kyrabeth

Hi everyone, i did post to say hello yesterday and say that i've only been trying since coming off the pill at the end of april. But since then i've had 3 periods and 4 negative tests, so its not going to well at the moment, the doctors think i may have PCOS. Wishing and hoping though that it will happen soon :)


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh well that is def a good sign! As soon as things are different from normal it is good(at least thats what I assume) Good luck!!


----------



## Tinkermoo

Thanks Rae! I'm really hoping it's a good sign but trying not to get too excited yet, still got a week left! :hissy:


----------



## NuKe

thanks for the support everyone!! :hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Nuke - I'm so sorry to hear about the :witch:. June's gonna be a better month, I'm sure - there's way too much pma for it not to be!! :hugs:


----------



## sparklyboo

Nuke So sorry to hear the :witch: got u. I was so sure it was going to be our month. Well PMA for June!!!! I hope u have a great first wedding anniversary tomorrow hun.

:hug:


----------



## NuKe

thanks ladies!! i honestly don't know wat i'd do without all of you! :hug:


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry to hear about the witch, lovely Nuke...
Still nothing for me, but I'm thinking my cycle is just off this month- too scared to test. Will just wait another week, maybe something will show.


----------



## sheba

Hi peeps....

well the update is, i didn't see the :witch: last night either and still haven't now. I did a test mid afternoon and it showed :bfn: but i'm gonna wait a few days and see if :witch: turns up (should have by now though), and if not then test again. 

Will leave until mon i think.

So sorrry to hear bout the :witch: Nuke, its a pain in the arse isn't it! x


----------



## Maybe baby

im not liking all these :bfn:s makes me upset....is this not our groups month ?!? :hug:


----------



## sheba

I agree, its not been great so far has it. x


----------



## Maybe baby

never mind..back to PMA...another month awaits xx another egg will come...i say that i havent reach 4DPO just got a bad feelin


----------



## sheba

Keep your hopes up hun. x


----------



## Ivana32

HI Sheba, so sorry about your :bfn:, but all is not lost! It could only be early days!:hug:

Good idea to wait untill Monday! 

Let us know asap...I am crossing all my fingers and toes for you!

Have a good weekend...hope you have lots on to distract you. I am working 6 days next week ti try and keep myself busy busy so I don't do any testing until 23rd...I also have only 1 test left...(I used all the others last month...:blush:)...

STAY POSITIVE!


----------



## sheba

Thanks Ivana

I'm trying to stay positive, its hard, but i mean the :witch: still hasn't shown her ugly face which is something.

I dunno, i was gutted when it didn't show up :bfp: i have to admit. I'm tempted to take another test, but i suppose i should wait really. How long (latest) can it take to show up :bfp: after af missed?

xxx:hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi ladies, just want some quick advice..(sorry for repeating myself from another thread)I've just noticed that I've got ewcm this am and we bd'd Thurs night and were planning to do it again today - can we wait till this evening or will we miss our window then?? Got a friend visiting so can't really leave her and shut myself in the bedroom with dh Should we have bd'd yesterday and/or asap now or can we wait..?? xx

Maybe - sorry about your :bfn: hun, have :witch: appeared yet though??? xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

oups sorry maybe - I read it wrong, I did think it weird that you should have tested already!!! No bad feelings hun, PMA!!! :D

Sorry for all other :bfn: - next month!!! xx


----------



## Maybe baby

haha no just a bad feelin


----------



## RchlSmly

Hi guys i'm new to this. I came off the microgynm 30 pill on 07th April and my withdrawl bleed started on 11/12th April and stopped 15/16 April, its now 16th May and no period! I have had some discharge, browny colour over the last couple of days (I know too much info) Took a test last night and it came back negative!!!!! So not happy! Been wanting a child for so long now! What would you reccommend? I'm at a loose end as i dont know whether its the pill or what! Help please!!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

read my journal guys :( sad times


----------



## NuKe

RchlSmly said:


> Hi guys i'm new to this. I came off the microgynm 30 pill on 07th April and my withdrawl bleed started on 11/12th April and stopped 15/16 April, its now 16th May and no period! I have had some discharge, browny colour over the last couple of days (I know too much info) Took a test last night and it came back negative!!!!! So not happy! Been wanting a child for so long now! What would you reccommend? I'm at a loose end as i dont know whether its the pill or what! Help please!!!!

hi rachel! nice to meet you! coming off the pill can really mess up your cycles- once i came off mine it took AGES to get my cycles somewhat regular (still not 100% regular- between 29 and 33 days). Have you considered taking agnus castus? it really helps to regulate especially if you have just come off the pill! there are loads of threads on here about it!

petite- if it was me, i wud :sex: tonight! if you dont i dont think u will have missed your window, but do it just to be sure! and im sure your friend will understand hehe! ive :sex: with friends asleep in the same room lol! :rofl:

im so annoyed the :witch: is here for our anniversary! got my hair done this morning- what do you ladies think? :blush:


----------



## linnyloo

Hello im linda, Im waiting for AF/BFP! anytime now to the 20th lol! dont no if i oved! may have to see the doc but think positive! had a beautiful dog named coco and my DF 25 and me 19!! love em all!!! good luck everyone :)


----------



## NuKe

hi linny! nice to meet you! keep us updated on whether the af shows her face or u get the lovely :bfp:!!! good luck! :hug:


----------



## linnyloo

Thanx NUKE! well i have been testing...i no stupid Linda!! But nothing so far lol! im just sure this month as my chart is showing i havent oved lol!! grr y is it so hard!! x x x


----------



## mizzk

Hiiii I have just moved over from WTT

I am soo excited at mo & i'm on my 2WW now!!! 
I wasnt too sure about my ovulation dates this month as iv been on holiday and didn't care about what day it was lol but hopefully i might have got it right!
Will have to wait and see! I didn't think my TTC month would come so quickly, not long ago in Jan we wern't even decided on a date, but he shocked me and said after our hol in May, Then while on our hol he said theres no harm in trying now!!!!! Shocker! Good luck to every1 & lots of babydust 4 us all xoxoxoxo


----------



## linnyloo

awww good luck mizzk x


----------



## mizzk

Thanks :)


----------



## Maybe baby

RIGHT..new PMA...i have 5 cycles including this one before xmas when OH isnt away with work and i WILL get my :bfp: between now and then...no more opk's...just gunna let nature decide when is best :) xx


----------



## sheba

Maybe baby said:


> RIGHT..new PMA...i have 5 cycles including this one before xmas when OH isnt away with work and i WILL get my :bfp: between now and then...no more opk's...just gunna let nature decide when is best :) xx

i think you might be better off not testing for ov and just relaxin about it xx


----------



## Maybe baby

Yeh exactly...im just gunna let it be and let nature decide when i am redy to have my LO xx


----------



## sheba

this my first month tryin and i'm 2days late. i didn't check for ov hun, i think you see something positive this way within 2months xx:hug:


----------



## RchlSmly

Thanks Nuke, much appreciated, I've been reading the forum and find so much inspiration. I will defo give the angus castus a try anything will do so long as it gives me the :bfp: that I so want! I have read some very good stories about it. The only prob is how do I know when to stop taking it, cause i believe your not suppose to take it when your ov but i'm not sure when I am and dont really want to test myself with kits. Sorry a lot of questions!! Thank u again for the advice.:hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Maybe baby said:


> Yeh exactly...im just gunna let it be and let nature decide when i am redy to have my LO xx

Yeay for the PMA!!! That's good to see :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

NuKe said:


> im so annoyed the :witch: is here for our anniversary! got my hair done this morning- what do you ladies think? :blush:

I think your hair looks fab! I tend to get quite jealous when people do funky things to their hair 'cos mine is just plain curly so can't really do all that much to it... Bummer. I know the :witch: is here but I hope you feel better (by having a bit of a makeover) for your anniversary. Have you got any special plans?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

PetiteMoi - I hope you bd yesterday.... Go :spermy:... Catch that egg!!


----------



## NuKe

BritAcrossSea said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> im so annoyed the :witch: is here for our anniversary! got my hair done this morning- what do you ladies think? :blush:
> 
> I think your hair looks fab! I tend to get quite jealous when people do funky things to their hair 'cos mine is just plain curly so can't really do all that much to it... Bummer. I know the :witch: is here but I hope you feel better (by having a bit of a makeover) for your anniversary. Have you got any special plans?Click to expand...

aw thanks brit! i wasnt sure about the purpley-red colour, its a bit dull for me... but barry is raving about it so ive come around hehe! we didnt do much... got a few films from the video shop and watched those (fyi- never watch The Wrestler if you're in a sad mood- I've never in my life seen a more relentlessly depressing film!), got a takeaway and that was about it! and i feel so bad cuz we went to bed (haven't :sex: in about 2 weeks!) and i fell asleep! lol! we :sex: every day from after the :witch: leaves until a couple days after i think i ov'ed... so we are sick of the sight of each other after all that sex! lol! we just squish all of our month's worth of sex into 2 weeks lol. can't wait to start trying again this month tho! 

Maybe- keep your head up! PMA remember, PMA!!! letting nature take it's course sounds like a great plan! we should set up a ttc buddy thread called 'Team Natural' lol!

love to you all! :hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*BritAcrossSea*- aw thanks hun :thumbup: Was just sitting here myself wishing the same thing! We bd'd last night, then again this am :D Thought we'd make the most of it when I'm (probably) ov! Hopefully dh's sperm count is good enough not to need too much time to reproduce! I had ewcm yesterday am but haven't seen it since, just hoping it's actually that. My calculations said my ov should be 17 May or around there so it makes sense if it is/was, fingers x'd. Got a bit of a cold today so trying to take some time off, reading and dreaming about that little :spermy: penetrating the eggy (there should be one of those funny smilies for an egg)!! :happydance:

*Maybe* - good plan taking it as it comes, worrying less about timings. It nearly killed our sex life this weekend (making it a chore and not at the least exciting) so we'll see how long we'll last using the 'every other day' method. I still keep my fingers and toes crossed for a :bfp: for you this month hun!!

*NuKe* - your hair looks fab!! I have a feeling next month will be your month!! You go girl! Here's to keeping the :witch: away next time, PMA, PMA, PMA! :happydance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*NuKe* - congrats on your anniversary btw!!! Your weekend sounds nice and cosy. I know exactly what you mean with losing the interest in :sex: with each other after 'being forced' to do it between end of :witch: and ov. I think we'll be happy for the break once I get a :bfp: later this month (PMA, no mentioning of a specific person flying on a broom!) Exciting to try again this month hun, make sure you and oh have a good rest to prepare ;) xx


----------



## Jojazz

Hi Ladies, I'm new to this and very confused. The first day of my last period was 9th April I was due on again on 10th May and still haven't come on. I have taken 2 HPTs and they've both been negative!! I been feeling sick for the last 3 or so days although not actually being sick. Im sooo confused!!!

xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi Jojazz - sounds confusing but I've heard of many women who haven't had a :bfp: until later on so it might still be that you're pg. Did you bd during ov this month? Keeping my fingers xd for u! xx


----------



## Maybe baby

welcome all...can i just say i have binned my opks they are way too much stress for me...just temps and natural sexy times from now on xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

NuKe said:


> Maybe- keep your head up! PMA remember, PMA!!! letting nature take it's course sounds like a great plan! we should set up a ttc buddy thread called 'Team Natural' lol!

I'd be up for that! I know this is my first ttc month but I really don't want to stress about it - plus stressing can delay ov and ultimately delay that dreaded AF! All I do is check my CM, which has been just very watery for the last 2 days. 

TTC will come round soon for you again, by what I've heard the problem is the 2ww. I have a new plan for that though, 'cos I'm not using OPKs I'm gonna :sex: more often up until about cd24/25 (in case of late ov) so this potentially cuts into the 2ww. Does that make sense? I'm sort of doing this for my own piece of mind really, as we all know waiting is such a bummer!


----------



## Jojazz

HI PetiteMoi,

I'm keeping my fingers crossed too!!! yeah several times during ov. I came off the injection in august last year and have been pretty regular ever since!!! i just dont want to get my hopes up too much. only to find out that im not pg. 

xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Maybe Baby - you may have to finish with the whole thing 'cos you're not out of the race yet! That bfp could be just round the corner!! :dust:


----------



## Lkeecey

Hey everyone, 

I'm testing on 28th May (if don't get :witch: beforehand - hoping that system will settle down quickly after having been on pill). lots of luck to everyone :)

xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Jojazz - that does sound promising :happydance:


----------



## Jojazz

Oh I do hope so, i hate the months when you think you are then all of a sudden AF appears!!! I don't know whether to wait a week or so and take another test or go to the doctors if AF hasnt arrived in a week.
I know ppl say that stress extra can cause you not to have AF but if not stressed or anything like that!!!!
xxxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*JoJazz* - I know what you mean, you don't want to set yourself up for a fall but I keep my fingers xd still as your symptoms do sound very promising!!! xx

*BritAcrossSea* - we're planning on keeping to our 'every other day' method throughout the month as it would drive me mad to just wait, and also u never know if ov is irregular etc. Good plan I think :)

*Maybe* - I agree, those OPK's do sound stressful. Is there any way you could work out when your ov should be - if you have regular periods it should work? Can't remember the link now but will look it up - there's a site where you can work it out which I found very useful xx


----------



## Maybe baby

i know i know...im just done with OPKs i think temping and cm is enough for me...opks are not worth it for me...made me panic


----------



## Maybe baby

yeh fertility friend temping works for me...no opks next few months


----------



## PetiteMoi

maybe - know what u mean hun xx


----------



## Maybe baby

thank petitmoi....i just cant stress...dont think i did myself any favours..heres to next month...cud do with an early AF now lol


----------



## Jojazz

I really hope so petitemoi, any advise on when i should test again or whether i should see a doc!!

Good luck to everyone TTC!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Maybe baby* - how come you're feeling so pessimistic about it? You listed that you'd bd'd throughout ov, there's still a chance you might be pg hun!! Fingers x'd for you sweetie xx

*Jojazz* - I would leave it another week (if u can!!), then test again and if it's still a :bfn: and no :witch: I would see the doctor. But knowing myself I would probably have booked an appt straight away so I don't blame u if you can't wait ;) xx


----------



## Maybe baby

hey petit....cos i got that posetive opk yesterday?! its like what/why?! check my FF chart xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

maybe - ok I'm a bit slow so sorry...but does that mean you should have ov'd 12 May? Did you not bd around then, then? xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Maybe Baby - I don't really understand the opks but couldn't that positive be some sort of weird result? Could it be picking up on anything else, like maybe early pg signs? (Fingers crossed)


----------



## Maybe baby

hey hun....my chart said i ov'd march 12th, and i :sex: 11th, 12th :) but then i got a posetive opk yesterday?!? confusion xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh sorry I see....hm it might be what Brit suggests?? Strange...did you use OPK's earlier in the month as well, or just temp and chart? xx


----------



## Jojazz

Petitemoi - I'll try to leave it a week. Just want to know now!! 

Has anyone else been in this situation and what was the outcome??


xxxxx


----------



## KnitWit

Well I think I'm out this month.. Had a few symptoms like headaches fatigue and strange taste in my mouth.. Then I came down with tonsilitis. I feel awful!


----------



## Maybe baby

p.s ladies i have a pain in my tummy like stabstabstabstab..what is this?s


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Jojazz I haven't been in your situation but hoping that when I do I'll get that bfp!! :laugh2: I hope you get yours xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

KnitWit - aw no hun sorry to hear you're so ill!! Doesn't rule anything out tho hun, stay positive. Get well soon xx


----------



## Jojazz

Thanks Brit Accross Sea, I hope you get your BFP soon.

xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

KnitWit said:


> Well I think I'm out this month.. Had a few symptoms like headaches fatigue and strange taste in my mouth.. Then I came down with tonsilitis. I feel awful!

I'm confused, what makes you think that you're out this month?


----------



## Maybe baby

have odd pains today like stab stab stab stab real low down :( not nice gunna go nap...talk to my fave ladies later.. xx


----------



## KnitWit

Well I'm thinking all the symptoms were just down to being ill. Thankyou for the kind words petitemoi. :hugs:


----------



## PetiteMoi

KnitWit - it might have been down to both - plus you don't necessarily have to get early symptoms. To quote a wise lady earlier, it's not over until the :witch: sings ;)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well here's hoping that :witch: stays away for you and that you feel better soon.


----------



## NuKe

Jojazz said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to this and very confused. The first day of my last period was 9th April I was due on again on 10th May and still haven't come on. I have taken 2 HPTs and they've both been negative!! I been feeling sick for the last 3 or so days although not actually being sick. Im sooo confused!!!
> 
> xxx

i was in that situation last month. the :witch: was 3 days late, i was feeling sick etc, wasnt gettting any cramps, and negative poas. then she turned up at 10.30pm on the 4th day late. i think cuz i was stressing about the whole thing that made her even later. i hope you get what u want hun, and that your bean is sticky unlike mine!! :hug:


----------



## Jojazz

I hope :witch: stays away for you and you get your :bfp: soon 


xxxxxx


----------



## NuKe

and knitwit- you aren't out yet!!! PMA woman, PPPPPPPMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## sheba

Jojazz: I'm in the same boat as you. I'm 3 days late for AF, no sign of it. Always spot on 31days cycle usually. I've tested twice and got neg result both times. I'm booking appt for docs tomorrow myself xx


----------



## Jojazz

:hug:AWWWW thanks Nuke, well im keeping my fingers crossed but dont want to get my hopes up too much. Thing is im not particualrly stressing about it. im a strong believer of things happening when they are supposed to. i think im more confused than anything because im never ever late!!!

Oh well fingers crossed!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Jojazz said:


> :hug:AWWWW thanks Nuke, well im keeping my fingers crossed but dont want to get my hopes up too much. Thing is im not particualrly stressing about it. im a strong believer of things happening when they are supposed to. i think im more confused than anything because im never ever late!!!
> 
> Oh well fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> xxxxx

seems promising then!!! fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> Jojazz: I'm in the same boat as you. I'm 3 days late for AF, no sign of it. Always spot on 31days cycle usually. I've tested twice and got neg result both times. I'm booking appt for docs tomorrow myself xx

Thanks Sheba, i think im going to wait a few days and maybe test again at the end of the week, and if neg HPT and no :witch: i will book a test after the bank holiday!!

That is if i can wait that long tho!!!

xxx


----------



## sheba

I'm the same as you aswell, i'm always regular and pinpoint the day i come on. Even though i just wanna know the definite answer now, i'm not stressing over it either. Plus last nite when i was watching the eurovision, its the first time i felt this pulling/ vibrating feeling at bottom of stomach. It was actually annoying me lol! x


----------



## Jojazz

yeah i could literally mark it on the calendar and no that that would be he day i would come on. 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your :bfp: 
You have to keep me updated!! hopefully there will be some good news for us both soon!!!

xxx:hug:


----------



## sheba

Jojazz said:


> yeah i could literally mark it on the calendar and no that that would be he day i would come on.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your :bfp:
> You have to keep me updated!! hopefully there will be some good news for us both soon!!!
> 
> xxx:hug:

yeh i have a good feeling still about us. Hope its a :bfp: for you hunni. Keep us all updated xx:hug:


----------



## sheba

Hey Nuke hunni.

How you feeling now. Hope you had a good anniversary. I love your hair, I love bright colours, i get my hair done red every times i get it done. Its lovely.
Lets hope June is the month for you hun xx


----------



## Jojazz

I will do honey, let me know if you go to the docs or if you wait.
And if you go what they say!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jojazz

PetiteMoi said:


> Jojazz said:
> 
> 
> :hug:AWWWW thanks Nuke, well im keeping my fingers crossed but dont want to get my hopes up too much. Thing is im not particualrly stressing about it. im a strong believer of things happening when they are supposed to. i think im more confused than anything because im never ever late!!!
> 
> Oh well fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> seems promising then!!! fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

I do hope so i'll keep you updated!!!!
:hug:


----------



## sparkle_smile

Heya! :) I'm Gemma and I'm 20 from Birmingham UK. I have been with my lovely fiance for nearly 3 years now and we are TTC Baby #1. I'm really excited! Am on Cycle Day 36 today and AF is still nowhere to be seen. I tested lastnight with FRER but it was :bfn: So I'm gutted.:cry: But today AF is still a no show and I feel sick!:dohh: So I'm not sure at the moment. :hissy: Am hoping to make some good friends on here!

:hug:
:hugs:


----------



## sheba

Jojazz said:


> I will do honey, let me know if you go to the docs or if you wait.
> And if you go what they say!!!
> 
> xxxx

I'm deffo going the docs, i won't be able to wait lol. I'll let you know 2mora nite. i dnt finish work until half 4 so won't be until late evening tomoz xx


----------



## sheba

sparkle_smile said:


> Heya! :) I'm Gemma and I'm 20 from Birmingham UK. I have been with my lovely fiance for nearly 3 years now and we are TTC Baby #1. I'm really excited! Am on Cycle Day 36 today and AF is still nowhere to be seen. I tested lastnight with FRER but it was :bfn: So I'm gutted.:cry: But today AF is still a no show and I feel sick!:dohh: So I'm not sure at the moment. :hissy: Am hoping to make some good friends on here!
> 
> :hug:
> :hugs:


Hi Sparklesmile. Welcome hunni. 

Things already sound really good 4u. As long as that :witch: doesn't show up your defo in with a good chance huni. Me and Jojazz are in the position as you aswell. Were both late for AF's xx


----------



## Jojazz

cool no problem well i get home around 6ish from work!!! if its good news for you i might just go to the docs sooner!!! Good luck sweetie!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jojazz

sparkle_smile said:


> Heya! :) I'm Gemma and I'm 20 from Birmingham UK. I have been with my lovely fiance for nearly 3 years now and we are TTC Baby #1. I'm really excited! Am on Cycle Day 36 today and AF is still nowhere to be seen. I tested lastnight with FRER but it was :bfn: So I'm gutted.:cry: But today AF is still a no show and I feel sick!:dohh: So I'm not sure at the moment. :hissy: Am hoping to make some good friends on here!
> 
> :hug:
> :hugs:

Hey honey,

Sounds positive!! Me and Sheba are in the same situation. Ive had 2 HPT :bfn:s so far and each one completely disheartened me, but no :witch: yet so am still keeping my fingers crossed!!!! Ive had the sick feeling for a few days too!!! its confusing i no but fingers xd for you too
:hug:
xxxxxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Sheba, Jojazz and Sparklesmile *- I keep everything crossed for you girls!!! xx


----------



## sparkle_smile

Hey Jojazz :)

Thanks for your message. It means a lot to know other people are going through the same. Have you had any other symptoms. My boobs usually get sore the week before :witch: arrives and that hasn't happened yet. So it is a bit confusing!! :huh:


:hug:


----------



## sparkle_smile

sheba said:


> sparkle_smile said:
> 
> 
> Heya! :) I'm Gemma and I'm 20 from Birmingham UK. I have been with my lovely fiance for nearly 3 years now and we are TTC Baby #1. I'm really excited! Am on Cycle Day 36 today and AF is still nowhere to be seen. I tested lastnight with FRER but it was :bfn: So I'm gutted.:cry: But today AF is still a no show and I feel sick!:dohh: So I'm not sure at the moment. :hissy: Am hoping to make some good friends on here!
> 
> :hug:
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi Sparklesmile. Welcome hunni.
> 
> Things already sound really good 4u. As long as that :witch: doesn't show up your defo in with a good chance huni. Me and Jojazz are in the position as you aswell. Were both late for AF's xxClick to expand...

Thanks Sheba. I really appreciate it! I just pray that :witch: stays away for both of us!!


----------



## urchin

Ay up - I'm also in Birmingham (and ttc #1) Today my OPK results were a bit confusing - control line was fainter than usual, but test line was the same shade of pink..........I'm currently saving up some wee to test it again and considering pouncing on me boy later.

In the meantime I'm baking blueberry muffins (he'll do most things for a nice pudding lol!)


----------



## KnitWit

NuKe said:


> and knitwit- you aren't out yet!!! PMA woman, PPPPPPPMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Haha thankyou I think I needed that! All you ladies on here are fantastic!


----------



## PetiteMoi

urchin said:


> Ay up - I'm also in Birmingham (and ttc #1) Today my OPK results were a bit confusing - control line was fainter than usual, but test line was the same shade of pink..........I'm currently saving up some wee to test it again and considering pouncing on me boy later.
> 
> In the meantime I'm baking blueberry muffins (he'll do most things for a nice pudding lol!)

haha I like your bribing method! And I loooove blueberry muffins, could you send some over? :D Good plan to test again as the stick might have been dodgy. Good luck bd'ing xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hey ladies, I read this info on https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm

_There has been a tremendous amount of misinformation about the best way to time intercourse to increase the chance of conception. Most of this misinformation has come from physicians who have confused obtaining a standard semen analysis with promoting conception. It has been clearly shown, both with normal sperm counts and low sperm counts, that daily intercourse during the fertile period produces the highest pregnancy rates. You cannot "save it up" and you cannot have intercourse too often. The fertile period starts 6 days before ovulation and ends the day after ovulation. _

What have you all heard about this, what's actually correct and what's a myth?!?


----------



## sparkle_smile

urchin said:


> Ay up - I'm also in Birmingham (and ttc #1) Today my OPK results were a bit confusing - control line was fainter than usual, but test line was the same shade of pink..........I'm currently saving up some wee to test it again and considering pouncing on me boy later.
> 
> In the meantime I'm baking blueberry muffins (he'll do most things for a nice pudding lol!)

Lol! Go for it! My man is the same, except his vice is custard doughnuts!! Luckily I can just buy those from Tesco's!! No slaving over a hot stove for me  :happydance:


----------



## Beee

OOooooh how interesting! They do say that you should only do it every other day don't they, but i figure the more :spermy: that are in the area so to speak, the higher your chances lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Beee - that's what I'm hoping :D We bd'd last night and this am again as I think I might be ov so fingers x'd that's the way to go x


----------



## Jojazz

sparkle_smile said:


> Hey Jojazz :)
> 
> Thanks for your message. It means a lot to know other people are going through the same. Have you had any other symptoms. My boobs usually get sore the week before :witch: arrives and that hasn't happened yet. So it is a bit confusing!! :huh:
> 
> 
> :hug:


Hey hun,

Me too normally about a week before :witch: my boobs get sooo tender!! but mine have been fine so far, just the sick feeling and stomach flutters but that might be me trying to over analyse things!! I think Sheba is going to the doctors tomorrow so I have told her to keep me posted!!!!

Just wish I knew what was going on!!1

xx


----------



## Jojazz

PetiteMoi said:


> Hey ladies, I read this info on https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm
> 
> _There has been a tremendous amount of misinformation about the best way to time intercourse to increase the chance of conception. Most of this misinformation has come from physicians who have confused obtaining a standard semen analysis with promoting conception. It has been clearly shown, both with normal sperm counts and low sperm counts, that daily intercourse during the fertile period produces the highest pregnancy rates. You cannot "save it up" and you cannot have intercourse too often. The fertile period starts 6 days before ovulation and ends the day after ovulation. _
> 
> What have you all heard about this, what's actually correct and what's a myth?!
> 
> 
> i thought it was best to BD every other day or so...but hey its an excuse to BD more!!!:rofl:


----------



## sparkle_smile

Jojazz said:


> sparkle_smile said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jojazz :)
> 
> Thanks for your message. It means a lot to know other people are going through the same. Have you had any other symptoms. My boobs usually get sore the week before :witch: arrives and that hasn't happened yet. So it is a bit confusing!! :huh:
> 
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> Me too normally about a week before :witch: my boobs get sooo tender!! but mine have been fine so far, just the sick feeling and stomach flutters but that might be me trying to over analyse things!! I think Sheba is going to the doctors tomorrow so I have told her to keep me posted!!!!
> 
> Just wish I knew what was going on!!1
> 
> xxClick to expand...

OMG, that is EXACTLY the same as me. But I'm pretty sure it isn't in my head. I've had really weird cramps and pinching in my ovaries and today this horrible sickness and tiredness has started. I just don't know what to think. Let me know how Sheba gets on at the docs...and also keep me posted with your situation :) seeing as we are in the same boat!!

:hug:


----------



## Jojazz

Hey sparkle

I will do I think she is going to post it on here!!!
You must keep me informed!!! 
I might test next week with FMU!!!

OOh i want to know now

xxxxxxx
:hug:


----------



## sheba

Jojazz said:


> Hey sparkle
> 
> I will do I think she is going to post it on here!!!
> You must keep me informed!!!
> I might test next week with FMU!!!
> 
> OOh i want to know now
> 
> xxxxxxx
> :hug:

hey jojazz av u got a test to take? x


----------



## NuKe

oh it seems there's quite a few little ladies on here who are late for AF!! its really freaking exciting isn't it!! I really hope you all get better results than I did!! good luck everyone and keep up posted! (not that i need to say that... i dont check this thread for a few hours and theres like 5 more pages of posts for me to read hehe!!)

and welcome Sparkle!! :hug:


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> Jojazz said:
> 
> 
> Hey sparkle
> 
> I will do I think she is going to post it on here!!!
> You must keep me informed!!!
> I might test next week with FMU!!!
> 
> OOh i want to know now
> 
> xxxxxxx
> :hug:
> 
> hey jojazz av u got a test to take? xClick to expand...

Yeah got one!! am trying to wait until tomorrow to use FMU!!!

I'm getting impatient though, but I'm going out in a bit so that should keep me occupied!!!

xxx


----------



## sheba

2b honest i'm dyin to run local superstore and get another test and try again, but as i've already ad 2 :bfn: i think my old UTI could affecting the result so i'm just better off goin docs. but i'd b very tempted if i was u now lol xx:hug:


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> 2b honest i'm dyin to run local superstore and get another test and try again, but as i've already ad 2 :bfn: i think my old UTI could affecting the result so i'm just better off goin docs. but i'd b very tempted if i was u now lol xx:hug:

I am tempted but Im trying to have some self restraint!! lol

Im gonna do it in the morning i think!! i'll let you know 2moro night, and let me know how u get on at the doctors!!!


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sparkle_smile

Just a random question aswell girls. Can a little bit of cystitis affect a test. 

i think my pee was quite weak when i tested with FRER lastnight because of this. 

Thanks girlies

:hug:

And thanks for the welcome Nuke!!!


----------



## sheba

sparkle_smile said:


> Just a random question aswell girls. Can a little bit of cystitis affect a test.
> 
> i think my pee was quite weak when i tested with FRER lastnight because of this.
> 
> Thanks girlies
> 
> :hug:
> 
> And thanks for the welcome Nuke!!!

hey sparklesmile.

i've had a constant battle ova last 8 months trying to get rid of UTI. It kept going after anti-biotics and coming bk a few weeks later. So eventually the docs put me on the strongest anti-biotic they had for it (dnt kno why they didn't do that in 1st place and make me waste money on prescriptions). I feel loads better and it seems to have cleared up last month. But i wondering whether its affecting my result too coz i'm 3 days late for AF.

So yeh hunni, if you think you may have cystitis and keep gettin neg results even tho missed AF, then i think it may be beneficial for u also to test with docs and they may do bloods instead xxx:hug:


----------



## Maybe baby

i had a UTI months back...so painful hope u ladies get it sorted :) i would go get a blood test...will know either way then hun....xxx


----------



## Dee L

Hi Everyone!

This is my first ever post & was hoping I could join in? Im 33 OH 34. TTC #1. Been kind of trying for over 3 yrs but making more of an effort now. Have had Lap & Dye test, etc all normal & OH SA is fine too. On cycle day 16 & first time Ive used OPKs (ebay cheapies) & I got a positive today!!! Anyone else at the same point in their cycle as me?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Hello Dee L, of course you can join in! Welcome to BNB:) Me and my OH have just got 'serious' after casually trying for a year. Good luck with your BFP!


----------



## Dee L

Hi Tinkermoo

Sorry for the delay.....I went off & had a shower! Good luck to you on your BFP also.

Do you do any charting etc or are you just leaving it to lady luck?

xxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

That's ok:) I don't chart my BBT or anything just when I'm due to be the most fertile and make sure we have alot of BD'ing in that time. 

I think if I started charting I'd either get a bit obsessive or I'd forget one day and then the day after and it would get all out and I'd get annoyed with myself so I've decided not to do it! haha.

Are you charting then?


----------



## Dee L

God no! Lol!

I too think I would be obsessive with the temping. I did buy the ebay cheapy Ovulation sticks this month & I got my first +ve today. Its the ones where you get 2 lines but one has to be either equal or darker to be a positive. The past few days I convinced myself they looked like they were maybe the same colour but today it was definately darker so its not my imagination after all!

I never knew anything about charting, Cm etc til I looked it up online......amazing what you find out! I just that you had to BD & hope for the best, wasnt aware that our bodies gave out little signs! Lol


xxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Yer I know! I didn't know anything until I started looking it all up online! I thought it would just happen straight away, my sis calls me up every week or so and asks if she's an auntie yet! When I told her it takes 6months - 1 year on average to conceive she was shocked!

Shows how much we got taught at school doesn't it!


----------



## Dee L

Yep it sure does, at school you were told that if you had unprotected sex you would get pregnant! You go through all these years using contraception then when you want a baby it just doesnt happen. Then you hear of these people that "Oh I just fell pregnant the first month of trying"

How far on in your cycle are you? This is day 16 for me I usually have 28-32 days just to complicate things!! Ha ha

xxxx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Oooo those women annoy me who say that! grrr to them! haha. One of my biggest pet hates about this whole TTC business is the lack of information I was given about it when I was younger! Ah well.

I have got 4 more days till the witch is due and the time is going sooooo slow! Trying to hold out til friday but reckon I'll cave on thurs! haha. You got much BDing in so far?


----------



## Dee L

Yeah they really annoy me too!! I agree! Grrrr!!

Oooh 4 days not long but in the waiting game it will seem like forever for you! Ive got my fingers crossed for you that she doesnt appear & you get your :bfp:

I know what you mean about testing. You tell yourself I will just wait & then you just give in and pee on that stick! Oh & do you not think that you start noticing "signs" of pregnancy as well just to convince yourself into testing early! Grrrr to that too!

I BD'd this am 3hrs before I got my +ve OPK, will try again tomorrow but its got to the point where you dont want to do it just for the sake of it as it becomes less fun. Hopefully with the +ve OPk then I will have timed it right as it shows a +ve 12-48hrs before Ovulation.

Im away to dry my hair as got work in the morning....cant believe it is back to being Monday already!:hissy: Been nice talking to you & will find out from you later in the week if its good news! 

Take care
Dee
xxxxx


----------



## Romybug

:hi: to all the new ladies....

Well the :witch: is finally gone! So it's back to lots of :sex: this month. 

Nuke im sorry about the :witch: !!!!! But there is June :) I havent been on here for 2 days and ive missed so much. Had to get through about 6 pages to write a new post :) 

How is everybody doing?


----------



## NuKe

Romy what CD are you on?!?! My af is gonna be gone tonight I reckon... I hope we can be cycle buddies!!

and i know! this thread has really caught on, eh?? :happydance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi to all the new ladies :wave:

Hope you're all well today, despite it being Monday. I've got a bad cold so staying home from work today, dh is off work as well so it taking care of me :awww: I'm hoping a cold doesn't make it harder to conceive??? Ov'd over the weekend and we bd'd on Sat and Sun so am entering my 2ww now, my first one - exciting!!!! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oooh the first 2ww - I'm jealous. I'm still blinking waiting to ov!! :hissy: Do you think you'll be calm during this wait?


----------



## NuKe

PetiteMoi said:


> Hi to all the new ladies :wave:
> 
> Hope you're all well today, despite it being Monday. I've got a bad cold so staying home from work today, dh is off work as well so it taking care of me :awww: I'm hoping a cold doesn't make it harder to conceive??? Ov'd over the weekend and we bd'd on Sat and Sun so am entering my 2ww now, my first one - exciting!!!! :happydance:
> 
> :hug:

im jealous too! im on CD 4 dammit... ive so long to wait til testing day!!! im pretty sure a cold won't hinder your ttc. thats so nice the dh is taking care of you!! awww. i so hope you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## Maybe baby

hey ladies 6DPO i think who knows now with that random fluke +ive opk last on friday...am feeling optomistic for june and july...could be my time then xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Brit and NuKe *- I will be the opposite to calm!! Will be testing every day probably, I'm the most impatient person ever. Lucky I have this cold in a way cos it makes me think about something else (although I'm still on here of course :D) Don't be jealous girls, I'll be where you are in a few weeks wishing I were you (oh no sorry, PMA PMA PMA - I will be smiling and nurturing my growing tummy) xx

*Maybe* I still believe this might be your month, don't give up on hope! If not you'll def succeed over the next couple of months!! xx


----------



## motomama

Wow, I didn't get on at all this weekend and had SO MANY pages to catch up on! I'm sorry to hear about all of you girls who had a visit from the :witch:! This will be our month!

And lots of ladies whose AF is missing! Fingers crossed for you!!

As for me, well, the :witch: is finally taking her leave. I feel like I'm back in the game, since she decided to skip the last cycle. Yay! Of course, now I'm throwing a monkey wrench into my quest for :baby: because I'm SO out of shape, I've decided I need to get in better shape for summer. So I've started exercising. I'm sure that'll throw my whole body out of whack :hissy: but I figure it'll happen when it's meant to. We'll see how this month goes....I did get some opks from ebay, which I haven't used before, so maybe that will help?


----------



## Jojazz

So anyway I tested today got a :bfn:!! :cry:

Going to the doctors on wednesday!!

Think no :witch: might be a result of my thyroid problem coming back!!

:hissy:

xxxxx

Anyone got any news
:hug:


----------



## sheba

Dnt say that Jojazz, keep your hopes up hun x

Well i want the docs, she did a test with me then, and still :bfn:

she wants me to wait a week and then retest, she gave me one to take. She said if still neg to ring her and shes gonna book me in 4 a blood test no matter what xx


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> Dnt say that Jojazz, keep your hopes up hun x
> 
> Well i want the docs, she did a test with me then, and still :bfn:
> 
> she wants me to wait a week and then retest, she gave me one to take. She said if still neg to ring her and shes gonna book me in 4 a blood test no matter what xx

Im going to the doctors on wednesday!! cause im due a check up on my thyroid anyway so i'll see what she says!! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed did she say it was normal to get :bfn: this late on. how many days overdue r u??

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## sheba

i'll b 5 days late after today.

Well she didn't say anythin if its normal or not. But she said if you're only weeks it may not show yet. 

If you look at my other new thread, i'm just wondering if its a posibility that i've been a late ovulater (couple of days or week b4 AF) and i'm literally only a week or just ova prg!!!! And normally ovulation is in the middle of cycle and people test positive 2 weeks later. So i could just still be early to test.

I dnt test to see when ov ya see. Do u? coz that cud be the same 4u!? xx:hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Jojazz - sorry to hear about your negative result. :hugs: Keep your chin up though 'cos that :witch: hasn't shown and until you go to the drs, you never know - PMA!


----------



## Laura1982

Hi All

My name is Laura and May is our first month of TTC. Live near Durham.

I am experiencing my first 2 week wait.... every twinge is a 'what if?'.

Will it get any easier ..... emotions running extremely high.

Laura :)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sheba - sorry to hear about your bfn also but at least you're gonna get things sorted with a blood test if not. Its a bummer 'cos again you're waiting another week. I dunno, all this waiting stuff can kinda send you crazy.


----------



## Jojazz

BritAcrossSea said:


> Jojazz - sorry to hear about your negative result. :hugs: Keep your chin up though 'cos that :witch: hasn't shown and until you go to the drs, you never know - PMA!

Stil keeping my fingers crossed but you never know

PMA PMA PMA

LOL
:hug:


----------



## sheba

BritAcrossSea said:


> Sheba - sorry to hear about your bfn also but at least you're gonna get things sorted with a blood test if not. Its a bummer 'cos again you're waiting another week. I dunno, all this waiting stuff can kinda send you crazy.

i dnt kno how i'm gonna cope hun lol. gonna drive me mad haha x


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> i'll b 5 days late after today.
> 
> Well she didn't say anythin if its normal or not. But she said if you're only weeks it may not show yet.
> 
> If you look at my other new thread, i'm just wondering if its a posibility that i've been a late ovulater (couple of days or week b4 AF) and i'm literally only a week or just ova prg!!!! And normally ovulation is in the middle of cycle and people test positive 2 weeks later. So i could just still be early to test.
> 
> I dnt test to see when ov ya see. Do u? coz that cud be the same 4u!? xx:hug:

I dont test or anything to see when i ov, just used a ov calendar going on my :witch: dates!!! Maybe im the same!! I'll ask on wed, keeping my fingers crossed for you honey!!!! hopefully we'll both get :bfp:

xxxx:hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I did try posting my pma earlier but my computer was playing up! Blinkin' thing!!! Never mind, I'm back up and running now. :happydance:


----------



## sheba

oh by the way jojazz, my mum was jst tellin me that my cousin kept showin neg until 3 months prg.

so thats some hope aswell 4 us lol xx


----------



## Jojazz

Laura1982 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My name is Laura and May is our first month of TTC. Live near Durham.
> 
> I am experiencing my first 2 week wait.... every twinge is a 'what if?'.
> 
> Will it get any easier ..... emotions running extremely high.
> 
> Laura :)

Hi Laura,

Hope you are doing ok!!! it doesnt really get much easier. makes it better having all these lovely ladies to talk it through with tho!!

I'm sure you will get a :bfp: soon

:hug:


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> oh by the way jojazz, my mum was jst tellin me that my cousin kept showin neg until 3 months prg.
> 
> so thats some hope aswell 4 us lol xx

really, ooh i hope so!! my friend said something about she knows someone who that happened to. i thought she was just trying to make me feel better!!! lol 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sheba

nope its true hun. so u have that to hold on 2. as i said u cud be a late ovulater like i cud av been.

as we both dnt test lol xx


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> nope its true hun. so u have that to hold on 2. as i said u cud be a late ovulater like i cud av been.
> 
> as we both dnt test lol xx

Yeah thing it that can become so expensive!!! and i think id end up slightly obsessive!!!

I do hope so!!! still got nausea!!! have you??

xxxxx


----------



## sheba

yeh i agree to expensive to test for everythin and to much time consuming. plus like u said cud get obsessive.

actually hun, 2day i felt alot brighter than wot i've felt in last couple of days.
last nite when standing in shower i thought i was gonna clapse. and sat nite had pulling feelin in lower stomach.

but not felt anythin 2day really hun. have u ad any symptoms? xx


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> yeh i agree to expensive to test for everythin and to much time consuming. plus like u said cud get obsessive.
> 
> actually hun, 2day i felt alot brighter than wot i've felt in last couple of days.
> last nite when standing in shower i thought i was gonna clapse. and sat nite had pulling feelin in lower stomach.
> 
> but not felt anythin 2day really hun. have u ad any symptoms? xx

Just the lack of :witch:, feeling sick and being really tired!!!
Feeling brighter is good hun!!! Maybe it was trying to show you someting!!

Its gonna go so slowly until wed, not really sure what to say to the doc. as in not sure whether to tell him i think its my thyroid, but i suppose if hes read my notes i shouldnt have to!!!


hmmmmm

xxxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Jojazz and Sheba - I'm so excited for you both and sending loads of :dust: your way!!! I've also heard of many cases where the tests didn't show a :bfp: until later on so fingers x'd!!! xx


----------



## sheba

if u feel uncomfortable hun, ask for a women doctor.

my actual GP is a guy but i always ask for the same doc now, shes young and easy to talk to. shes lovely.

just think i av to wait a week now lol xx


----------



## Jojazz

PetiteMoi said:


> Jojazz and Sheba - I'm so excited for you both and sending loads of :dust: your way!!! I've also heard of many cases where the tests didn't show a :bfp: until later on so fingers x'd!!! xx

thanks chic, i hope so!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> if u feel uncomfortable hun, ask for a women doctor.
> 
> my actual GP is a guy but i always ask for the same doc now, shes young and easy to talk to. shes lovely.
> 
> just think i av to wait a week now lol xx

my doc is a woman, but shes away for a week and a bit!! but prob is the surgery im with if your registered doc isnt there then another doc has to ring you to see if you need an appointment or not and then if they think you do you cant chose who you go to!!!

its a pain but at the end of the day a doctors a doctor!!!!


----------



## sheba

thanx petitemoi. lets hope so xx


----------



## sheba

Jojazz said:


> sheba said:
> 
> 
> if u feel uncomfortable hun, ask for a women doctor.
> 
> my actual GP is a guy but i always ask for the same doc now, shes young and easy to talk to. shes lovely.
> 
> just think i av to wait a week now lol xx
> 
> my doc is a woman, but shes away for a week and a bit!! but prob is the surgery im with if your registered doc isnt there then another doc has to ring you to see if you need an appointment or not and then if they think you do you cant chose who you go to!!!
> 
> its a pain but at the end of the day a doctors a doctor!!!!Click to expand...


well we don't really get a choice either but i know what days she works so always end up gettin her alot hahaha

yeh a docs a doc. but jst feel better to speak to a women xx


----------



## Jojazz

yea ill see who there on wednesday!!!

keepin my fingers xd for u, 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sheba

thanx hun. same 4u.

will spk to u 2moz i'm off now. let me kno how ur feelin 2moz xx:hug:


----------



## NuKe

good luck jojazz! :hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So how is everybody today? I hope that none of us get to see that dreaded :witch: again :grr: - wouldn't that be fab!! :headspin: Must keep that PMA!! 

Well, I'm getting in enough :sex: for ovulation, which is due (fingers crossed) at some point towards the weekend. I've been checking my cm and I have been getting a little inpatient, surprise surprise :dohh:, but I know that I'm gonna be on :cloud9: when I find that ewcm! I sooooo wanna join those that are in the 2ww.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Brit - go on girl, keep on bd'ing this week, don't miss that eggy :D Do u usually get ewcm? I've had it for the past couple of months, or at least what I'm hoping is it. Just hope it will keep coming regularly (but that's not necessary as I will get a :bfp: this month, PMA!!) xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

btw I'm boooored today as I'm off ill with a cold, feel too ill to go outdoors but too well to lie in bed!!! xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I do feel for you 'cos colds are awful and do make you feel so run down! :hugs:

As far as the ewcm, I've been checking my cm for the last couple of months but always seem to miss the ewcm. The days that I were due to ov I would always be flying or doing something else so would forget to check. :dohh: Funny enough though, I'm due to fly back home on Saturday so I really hope that I see some ew before then.


----------



## PetiteMoi

aw thanks hun! :D I would forget to check as well I think - I've just happened to notice it when I've been to the loo! I'm just hoping I can trust what I saw to be an ov sign and that we managed to bd on time, oooo I so want this month to be THE month!! It feels like I've been waiting forever to enter the magic 2ww so I know what u mean. I'm going to be really impatient though, once this cold is gone it'll be all I can think about again and I will want to :test:!!! xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I think that's pretty much fine if you go by what's found when going to the toilet, so I'd take it as a good sign. This time whether I'm flying or not I'd be very surprised if I forgot to check.

I see that you've put yourself down to test for a couple of days after your AF is due. Good plan methinks! :thumbup: I'm also gonna try do this. I do find it funny how we're all very much TRYING to be patient :rofl:


----------



## PetiteMoi

hahaha brit exactly, that's all we can commit to :D AF is sometimes a bit irregular (29-39 days!!) so I thought I should try to be patient, but I very much doubt I'll stick to my promise!!! xx


----------



## NuKe

Oh petite I hope this is your month!! we deffo need a few more :bfp:s in here!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Definitely... I'm sure that June is gonna be a fab month!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mill

Hi everyone, CD31 and still no ov! 
Maybebaby and Britacross sea just doin OPK at mo, and only started trying it this month, trying not to get obsessive about it....but just been researching herbal remedies to help with ovulation. Does anyone else take any natural supplements to help? I have seen Agnus Castus mentioned earlier in the thread so going to give that a go i think.
PMA to everyone. x


----------



## buttons1

Hello ladies i have to confess that i have given in to the temptation and have tested this evening however... i got a :bfp: i'm so happy I can't believe we got so lucky on our first month. I'm going to test again in a few days to be sure as AF isn't due till Thurs but i've read that false positives are a lot less common than false negatives right? Sending lots of luck to all of you still to test :hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Woohoo!!! Fabulous news!!!!!! :yipee: It's good to see that it is very possible, especially for the first month. I think your news is just what we all needed (sorry to be selfish but it gives us encouragement) but obviously it is great news for you also.


----------



## Jojazz

buttons1 said:


> Hello ladies i have to confess that i have given in to the temptation and have tested this evening however... i got a :bfp: i'm so happy I can't believe we got so lucky on our first month. I'm going to test again in a few days to be sure as AF isn't due till Thurs but i've read that false positives are a lot less common than false negatives right? Sending lots of luck to all of you still to test :hug:

Wow congratulations!!!! Im so pleased you got your :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## Jojazz

Evening ladies, how are you all today!!! 

xxx


----------



## sheba

hi jojazz

how are you today? you still going docs tomorrow? xx


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> hi jojazz
> 
> how are you today? you still going docs tomorrow? xx

hiya,

yeah im ok. feel a bit ruff today!! how r u?? any sign of :witch:???

yeah im going tomorrow!!!

xxx


----------



## sheba

I'm fine thanx hun.

I've been fine again today. Nope no sign of :witch: still lol.

I'm pretty sure she wud av turned up by now 2b honest hun aswell.

I was yawning alot in work today, but dnt wanna say that was coz i was tired, just cud av been that i was bored hahaha.

You ad any more symptoms? 
Are you nervous or xcited about going docs? xx


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> I'm fine thanx hun.
> 
> I've been fine again today. Nope no sign of :witch: still lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure she wud av turned up by now 2b honest hun aswell.
> 
> I was yawning alot in work today, but dnt wanna say that was coz i was tired, just cud av been that i was bored hahaha.
> 
> You ad any more symptoms?
> Are you nervous or xcited about going docs? xx

Oh i always yawn at work...its rubbish

No nothing really just feel sick and generally a bit rubbish think its cause im tired!!! Im a bit of both really not quite sure yet!!!

xxxxxx:hug:


----------



## urchin

Have got 2 strong lines on the OPK again today, so the boy is in the bathtub preparing himself :rofl:

Good job we're both pretty keen on nuddy prod games :blush:


----------



## sparklyboo

buttons1 said:


> Hello ladies i have to confess that i have given in to the temptation and have tested this evening however... i got a :bfp: i'm so happy I can't believe we got so lucky on our first month. I'm going to test again in a few days to be sure as AF isn't due till Thurs but i've read that false positives are a lot less common than false negatives right? Sending lots of luck to all of you still to test :hug:

Buttons Congratulations that is fab news :happydance:

Hows is everyone else doing? I cant believe how many pages i have had to catch up on. I have finished nights now so will be back on abit more. Im feeling more positive this month so fingers crossed. We are :sex: every other day so hopefully we will catch the eggy!


----------



## sheba

i can't wait to hear how u get on 2moz jojazz. i'm xcited 4u xx:hug:


----------



## sheba

aaawww congrats buttons

lovely news xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

urchin said:


> Have got 2 strong lines on the OPK again today, so the boy is in the bathtub preparing himself :rofl:
> 
> Good job we're both pretty keen on nuddy prod games :blush:

Go catch that :spermy:!! I'm hoping to catch me one tonight :rofl:


----------



## Akira

Me too!! I'm so not patient enough for this haha


----------



## rustyswife828

:hugs:Hi girls!!! My name is Ashley Simmons and I'm 21 and my husband's name is Russell Simmons and he is 26. We have been married for 1 year and 2 months! We are currently TTC with our #1!!! I am soo excited! Anyone experienced bleeding for a month and 3 weeks when TTC?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

rustyswife828 said:


> Anyone experienced bleeding for a month and 3 weeks when TTC?

Did you use bcp before and have you had your first AF since finishing?


----------



## NuKe

buttons1 said:


> Hello ladies i have to confess that i have given in to the temptation and have tested this evening however... i got a :bfp: i'm so happy I can't believe we got so lucky on our first month. I'm going to test again in a few days to be sure as AF isn't due till Thurs but i've read that false positives are a lot less common than false negatives right? Sending lots of luck to all of you still to test :hug:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Oh this has definetly given me a bit more PMA!! So happy for you!! And false positives are very uncommon! As the test detects a high level of hcg, it can miss the hormone, but its extremely unlikely to say :bfp: if you aren't preggo! congrats again!!! great news!!! :happydance::hugs:

any word from the ladies who were at the docs today??


----------



## Jojazz

Afternoon all,

Well i went to the doctors today!! who did a test and it was :bfn:!!!!

She doesn't think that my lack of :witch: is because of my thyroid although I am booked in next week to have that tested!!

She advised me to wait another week and do another test, then if its still :bfn: to go back and see her!!!

Oh and she also told me I should be taking folic acid, which I didn't know I had to taking whilst trying I thought it was just when you were pg!!!!

How are you all today??

xxxxxx


----------



## NuKe

sorry to hear that jazz! you never know it may turn into a :bfn:!! 

and yeah ive been taking folic acid for a few months now! tesco do a great one, its buy one get one free and like 1.60 for 120 tabs!!


----------



## Jojazz

yeah fingers crossed!! cool I'll have to take a trip to tesco!! 

Not really sure whats going on with my body!! and I definately dont feel like :witch: is on her way!!! normally get loads of symptoms about 3 or 4 days before she turns up and Ive had nothing like I normally do!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## NuKe

oooooooooh i hope its a :bfp: for you hun!!!


----------



## Jojazz

I'd like to think so, but I would of thought Id of got a :bfp: today as I'm around 9 days late!!!

sooooo frustrating!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Jojazz - how annoying!! I so hope you'll get your well deserved :bfp: this month!!! I'm really impatient already, having just entered my first 2ww. No idea what I'm going to be like coming up to AF or if it doesn't show! Good thing I've bought 10 preg tests :D xx


----------



## Jojazz

PetiteMoi said:


> Jojazz - how annoying!! I so hope you'll get your well deserved :bfp: this month!!! I'm really impatient already, having just entered my first 2ww. No idea what I'm going to be like coming up to AF or if it doesn't show! Good thing I've bought 10 preg tests :D xx


At least you've got yourself stocked up!!! :happydance:

I think im gonna go craxy for the next week!!! how annoying :hissy:

Hopefully it will fly by...when is you :witch: due???

xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Jojazz said:


> At least you've got yourself stocked up!!! :happydance:
> 
> I think im gonna go craxy for the next week!!! how annoying :hissy:
> 
> Hopefully it will fly by...when is you :witch: due???
> 
> xxx

haha yes, when you take an umbrella with you it won't rain right? So the more tests I buy the better...! I know what you mean, I'm going crazy already :hissy: AF is due around 31 May, although to make it extra annoying it's a bit irregular and my cycle can vary from 29 to 39 days sometimes! Average is 34 days tho and that would be 31 May. I'm so impatient!!! It's almost a good thing I've got a cold now as it makes me think about something else and not putting down every change in my mood or well being to pg symptoms :D

You must feel so frustrated having been to the doctors and all, why can't it just be really obvious if we're pg?! I though folic acid was for when you're pregnant only as welll, that's what it says on the packets (have looked in the shop :)) - but I am taking multi-vitamins which includes folic acid, I guess it doesn't hurt! xx


----------



## Jojazz

Yeah I mentioned multi vitamins but they said I should be taking folic acid!! and when I looked at the back of the multi vitamins pack it says do not take if you are pregnant or am likely to become pregnant!! I'd check your pack hun!!!

my periods are always 31 or 32 days, but no symptoms of them or anything!! im hoping talking to everyone on here and hopefully other people getting some :bfp:s should keep me occupied!!!

Not looking forward to my blood test next week, i almost fainted last tie...oops!!!

Doc also said if it :bfn: to come back and we can go through stuff about TTC.

:hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry girls but I am just soooooooooo excited today!!! I think either ov is here or is about to as I found this morning a whole heap of EWCM!!!! I have been waiting what seems like a lifetime to ov!!!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee:
Jojazz and Sheba - I'm amazed how you two are completely in the same boat! Well I still think it's a fab sign that AF hasn't showed so I'm routing for you to get those bfps!!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Oh thanks for the advice, I'll check it tonight. If it says I can't take it I might just take folic acid then as your doctor seemed to think that's good even before your pg. I've been thinking about going to the doctor as well just to tell him we're now trying for a baby as I'm on medication for panic attacks (should be ok to take but just in case..) plus I read somewhere it's a good idea to see your doctor before you start ttc to get some advice etc. I don't really trust what I read on the internet as you get different info everywhere! (apart from here on bnb of course but that's first hand experience from people which is always worth listening to) Aw don't worry about your blood test hun, make sure you drink a lot of water before, take someone with you if you can, and sit down or lie down for a while afterwards (tell the doctor you're sensitive to injections and need to lie down). I know what it's like though, it's easy to work yourself up about it. xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Gosh I'm sorry about that big lump of text, not very easy to read!!

*Brit* - wow I'm so excited for you hun!! Grab your oh and start bd'ing :D xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've been taking pregnacare (which has folic acid along with other vits) since about January time. They do recommend taking folic acid for roughly 3 months before ttc but I don't think it's essential, just a help.


----------



## buttons1

NuKe said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! Oh this has definetly given me a bit more PMA!! So happy for you!! And false positives are very uncommon! As the test detects a high level of hcg, it can miss the hormone, but its extremely unlikely to say :bfp: if you aren't preggo! congrats again!!! great news!!! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> any word from the ladies who were at the docs today??

Thanks Nuke I still can't believe it am on :cloud9: I really didn't think it would happen for us but it can be done keep those PMA for June hun i'm sure your month will come soon sending lots of :dust: your way good luck for June :hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

buttons1 - how long did you ttc for? Congrats!!! :D


----------



## sheba

hey jojazz

just read ur posts, so ur still in same boat as me i c lol. gosh i wish we cud just find out. 

when r u gonna retest then? x


----------



## buttons1

PetiteMoi said:


> buttons1 - how long did you ttc for? Congrats!!! :D

Thanks petite this was our first month TTC got my :bfp: yest I can't believe we have got so lucky :happydance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

buttons1 said:


> PetiteMoi said:
> 
> 
> buttons1 - how long did you ttc for? Congrats!!! :D
> 
> Thanks petite this was our first month TTC got my :bfp: yest I can't believe we have got so lucky :happydance:Click to expand...

That's fantastic!! Thanks for filling me with hope :D This is our first month ttc and I so can't wait to get pregnant!! Have you seen the doctor yet, do you have a birth date? xx


----------



## urchin

well, opk reports my peak has passed, so the boy gets a night off tonight!


----------



## buttons1

PetiteMoi said:


> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PetiteMoi said:
> 
> 
> buttons1 - how long did you ttc for? Congrats!!! :D
> 
> Thanks petite this was our first month TTC got my :bfp: yest I can't believe we have got so lucky :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's fantastic!! Thanks for filling me with hope :D This is our first month ttc and I so can't wait to get pregnant!! Have you seen the doctor yet, do you have a birth date? xxClick to expand...

Yes it can be done il keep my fingers crossed for you where are you in your cycle? I haven't been to the doctor yet thinking of testing again on sat (just to be sure hehe) then making an appointment for next week sometime. I did an online pregnancy calculator thing and it said i will be due 28th January :happydance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

*buttons* - exciting!!! I'm around 3DPO somewhere (if my ewcm was actually ewcm and fertility map is correct) and AF should be around 31 May but again that may be earlier or later as it's irregular sometimes (can be between 29 and 39 days but average is 34 days). Phew sorry that was a bit complicated! I'll try to keep myself from testing until 2-3 June but if I start getting symptoms I will probably try earlier!! I want symptoms now :D xx


----------



## Jojazz

I know its amazing how similar our situations are!!

I'm going to retest next wednesday!! what about you!!!
Dont think I can face seeing anymore :bfn: before then

How is everyone today!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## sheba

Jojazz said:


> I know its amazing how similar our situations are!!
> 
> I'm going to retest next wednesday!! what about you!!!
> Dont think I can face seeing anymore :bfn: before then
> 
> How is everyone today!!
> 
> xxxxxxx


It will be monday hun i think. I'm tempted to do one every day this week lol. But i know theres just gonna be no point. Was u disappointed today at the docs? xx


----------



## Jojazz

I wouldnt say dissapointed, tbh i thought it was going to be :bfn: cause i thought i didnt have AF because of my thyroid, so shes given me a glimmer of hope.

Aparently its quite normal for lots of people to get bfp 2 or more weeks after :witch: is due. 

FINGERS CROSSED

I want to do one soon too but its get so expensive and im fairly skint until payday which is next wednesday too!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## sheba

yeh i'm the same. i dnt get paid until wk on friday and it can gt expensive.

so have u already got another appointment 4 next week? xx


----------



## Jojazz

No to see the doctor you have to book on the day!! which sucks!!!

Have got one booked in for my blood test to check my thyroid levels and to check my blood sugar and liver functions!!! 

xxxx

Have you got one booked!!!!


----------



## sheba

no hun. i'm the same as u av to book on the day xx


----------



## Jojazz

Well thats pretty much one day down so 7 to go!!!! and only 5 for you!!!

Think I'm gonna try sleeping more so time goes quicker and I dont think so much!!! lol!!!

Got some mega early starts this week so might be worth it too!!!

:hug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

I'm confused...I thought I had ewcm 16 May but just saw some again on the loo! Could it be that I'm actually ov'ing now?? It would make more sense I suppose as I'm more 'wet' (tmi) now as well - when I saw ewcm on 16 it was just that and nothing else. We bd'd a lot around then and I thought that was it but should we continue our 'every day' method just in case?! According to fertility map I should ov 17 May but my cycles can be irregular... confused now, thought I had it all sorted before?! :-(


----------



## NuKe

PetiteMoi said:


> I'm confused...I thought I had ewcm 16 May but just saw some again on the loo! Could it be that I'm actually ov'ing now?? It would make more sense I suppose as I'm more 'wet' (tmi) now as well - when I saw ewcm on 16 it was just that and nothing else. We bd'd a lot around then and I thought that was it but should we continue our 'every day' method just in case?! According to fertility map I should ov 17 May but my cycles can be irregular... confused now, thought I had it all sorted before?! :-(

oh petite... im in the exact same position! i get a couple of days of ewcm every cycle, and have learned not to trust it! last month we :sex:ed every day between af ending and CD 25. I just don't get it. ive no clue when I ov'ed cuz of stupid bloody irregular cycles. if i got one day of ewcm a month that would help but i get a couple, if not more bouts of it! why is it so freaking hard!!!:hissy:


----------



## hope&faith09

hey guys. 

Im ttc ... for 6 months really hoping this is the month for me! 10 days to go but already want to test ... but going to hold out. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## PetiteMoi

*NuKe* - so annoying isn't it!!! I thought I was so lucky to be able to detect when I ov'd without tests but no! We'll just continue our every other day method but it would have been nice to be able to slow down sometimes, we're wearing each other out with all the :sex: :D i was so looking forward to my first 2ww and now I'm confused! How are you today? xx


----------



## Tinkermoo

Well you can put big ugly :witch: next to my name for this month. :cry:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry to hear about the :witch: Tinkermoo. Fingers crossed for next month! 

Nuke and Petitemoi I'm the same with the ewcm. This is the second day I've had it so I'm just gonna carry on bding. It is well confusing though - I don't even know if it is proper ewcm 'cos its so thick but it only stretches for about an inch before it breaks so :shrug:


----------



## PetiteMoi

hm I haven't even tried to test how long it stretches for, I just see it in the loo :D I so thought it was it as I saw it last month and now again on the day that I was supposed to ov!! No idea what to make of it now. Can't our bodies just be a bit more straight forward!!! xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

That would just be too easy if they were :dohh:. I was talking to my dh about how complicated everything seems to be. I've even read that cm can be different consistencies throughout one day?!!


----------



## motomama

Hello everyone! I'm getting so horrible about logging in to B&B lately.....I've been so busy! Even today, I'm only on for a few quick minutes. I feel like I'm missing out on everything that's going on!

On the ewcm topic - I have it frequently throughout my cycle too; I think it's pretty common. Unfortunately, that's not very helpful for figuring out when to bd! I just figure we can :sex: every time I've got ewcm down there, *just in case*. Hubby doesn't mind in the least! :rofl:


----------



## Jojazz

evening all,

how r u all today??

still no :witch:

dont know how im gonna wait till wednesday

xxxxxx


----------



## sheba

hi jojazz

i'm pullin my hair out now lol. but at least after tomorrow i kno the wkend will go fast coz of goin bk to work.

xx


----------



## Jojazz

sheba said:


> hi jojazz i'm pullin my hair out now lol. but at least after tomorrow i kno the wkend will go fast coz of goin bk to work. xx

 i know im pullin mine out too. Dont know how im gonna last til wednesday. How r u feeling 2day. I feel rubbish again. Im so tired i think im gonna sleep all weekend. X x x x


----------



## NuKe

PetiteMoi said:


> *NuKe* - so annoying isn't it!!! I thought I was so lucky to be able to detect when I ov'd without tests but no! We'll just continue our every other day method but it would have been nice to be able to slow down sometimes, we're wearing each other out with all the :sex: :D i was so looking forward to my first 2ww and now I'm confused! How are you today? xx

i know! we are sick of the sight of each other! lol!!:rofl:im a bit panicky about startikng this new job on monday... eeep! :sad2:

brit, mine can be different consistencies in one day!! a couple of months ago it was ewcm in the morning and by the evening it had changed to almost cottage cheese texture! i almost vomited! lol! and there was sooooooo much of it! unfortunately it was discovered during an inpromtu :sex: session... :blush:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: That did make me giggle about you nearly vomiting! Cm can be rather eww. 

I am finding this whole checking the cm quite confusing though so I think I'm just gonna carry on with the :sex: every other day (or near enough). For my own sanity I'm gonna go by my ticker and when that awful af is due, as I am pretty regular give or take a couple of days. This means I'm in the 2ww!!! :happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Blimey, just saw Nuke you're coming up to O day pretty soon :dust:.


----------



## CuriousGeorge

My hubby and I have been trying for nearly a year
On Clomid now and will start pills for the first time tomorrow...so scard but super excited :)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ooooh it is so exciting. I don't really know much about clomid but do you have to use OPKs with them or temp so that you can pinpoint ovulation?


----------



## Maybe baby

hey all been into london today...tested yesterday and :bfn: but was only 10DPO...or 6 if i ovulated on 2nd posetive opk lol...am gunna wait til 29th (when am on hols) to test again as willl be 14 days after 2nd posetive opk.will let u know upon my return my loveslies on june 9th xxxx...think is best idea...but got a gut instinct next month is gunna be my month...not this....lovely ladies how are u all :) i miss u...welcome newbies xx :hug:


----------



## urchin

went to meet my brand new Un-Godly son today - he's 4 weeks old and soooooo munchable :hugs:

Was lovely to meet him finally - has triggered a broodiness overload though. There were many questions about whether me and me boy were going to reproduce. I was gonna evade the questions, then I thought wtf and told them we were trying our hardest!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

You're brave, I haven't dare tell any of my family that we're ttc for fear of constant pressure, which I know I'd get from them. Hopefully you won't get that though. Was it nice to be able to tell? I am envious 'cos I've got such a blabber mouth on me and I have found it difficult not to say anything. :blush:


----------



## urchin

was very nice BAS to be able to say something - I don't think I'll get pressure from them and tbh they are the kinda people that I could just level with if they got a bit over enthusiastic and say ' look, it ain't happeneing yet, i'll tell you when it does and please don't ask til i do!'


----------



## sparklyboo

urchin said:


> went to meet my brand new Un-Godly son today - he's 4 weeks old and soooooo munchable :hugs:
> 
> Was lovely to meet him finally - has triggered a broodiness overload though. There were many questions about whether me and me boy were going to reproduce. I was gonna evade the questions, then I thought wtf and told them we were trying our hardest!

I ended up telling my family and closest friends and everyone seems to have backed off questioning me abit. My dad still does but does it in a jokey way between the 2 of us.


----------



## Lou78

1st time on here...so here goes!
2nd month of trying, came off pill in January and had 3 months of 28 day (like clockwork!) cycles. Tried last month, period was 2 days late (30 day cycle). Have been using OPK's and am now day 16...and still no Ov according to OPK-and no pain which I normally feel...confused. Am I going to have a really long cycle after ALWAYS being like clockwork? Any similar experiences?


----------



## NuKe

Welcome Lou! Have you considered taking agnus castus? it's great for regulating your cycles when coming off the pill! Worked a treat for me!


----------



## Jojazz

Afternoon all,

How are you?? Still no :witch: for me now 14 days late!!!!

cant wait for wednesday!! i want to test!!!

xxxx


----------



## NuKe

Jojazz said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> How are you?? Still no :witch: for me now 14 days late!!!!
> 
> cant wait for wednesday!! i want to test!!!
> 
> xxxx

omg! exciting!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jojazz

Its sending me crazy tho!! I have all these symptoms but am now worrying there all in my head!!!

Dont no what im gonna do if its :bfn: on wednesday!!!

Ill have to go back to the docs!!

xxxx


----------



## RchlSmly

Hi girls just thought I would drop in with an update! I'm now currently 2 and a half weeks late, and still no:witch: I do believe this to be funny as I have only come of the pill end of April beginning of May. But its weird as I have had no pain or nothing. Did a test 1 week back and it was a :bfn: so i'm not sure. Will prob test again soon. To much info coming now but had a brown discahrge a while back but nothing serious this did confuse me. Any ideas guys??? Well have a nice Bank holiday everyone and speak soon


----------



## BritAcrossSea

When you took the bcp was it the combination pill or the minipill? The combination pill can big time mess with the system so unfortunately it could be a matter of just waiting for that pesky AF to show if you keep getting bfns. Some of the ladies on here are big fans of Agnus Cactus - Nuke has mentioned that she took it and it worked to regulate her cycle. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## trisha

humm ok i think i got the jist of this but then again im famuse for pulling the wrong end of the stick so help me out if i get a little lost here 

my name Trisha im 20 my other half will soon be 25 we have been together for some time but we both have our problems i wont go in to his to much or he wont quite forgive me 


but mine i dont have a regular period neva have done i can go up to a year and a half with out one the have one non stop for 3 months its kinda screwed and im not quite how shure to go about trying and i haven't even got the fogist about half of what you lovely lady's are talking about :S 


im curently living in nottingham england but we are moveing to copenhagen denmark july 18th witch could make things even wores for me as i carnt lp blaming my self for the mess we are in with trying :S my docter makes no sence to me just rambles and tells me i should go on the pill im to young for kids :S not what i want to hear i love kids always have im very good with them my to younger cuzens have asburges and my aunt carnt /couldnt control them but i seemed to have nack for it :S scary at the age of 13 your arunt telling you you will make a grate mum but it made me sit and think and i have neva realy understud how i or why im so good with kids my friends think its cuz my mum neva treaded me like hers she neva treated any of us like hers i had to play mum and dad when my step dad left but i seem to have started to ramble so my apoliges 



but i hope some one can help me 




btw i carnt spell for toffy due to the fact that im dislexic


----------



## Maybe baby

leaving this evening so this is my final word hehe...will be testing Friday...so wish me luck and am back on the 8th...so all will be revealed then....and i will be on my next cycle yay....
take care ladies....i will miss u all lots :( keep me up to date via PM!!! or send me emails xxxxxxxxxxxx
sorry been so busy...will be a better bnber when bk...take care xxxxxx


----------



## NuKe

trisha said:


> humm ok i think i got the jist of this but then again im famuse for pulling the wrong end of the stick so help me out if i get a little lost here
> 
> my name Trisha im 20 my other half will soon be 25 we have been together for some time but we both have our problems i wont go in to his to much or he wont quite forgive me
> 
> 
> but mine i dont have a regular period neva have done i can go up to a year and a half with out one the have one non stop for 3 months its kinda screwed and im not quite how shure to go about trying and i haven't even got the fogist about half of what you lovely lady's are talking about :S
> 
> 
> im curently living in nottingham england but we are moveing to copenhagen denmark july 18th witch could make things even wores for me as i carnt lp blaming my self for the mess we are in with trying :S my docter makes no sence to me just rambles and tells me i should go on the pill im to young for kids :S not what i want to hear i love kids always have im very good with them my to younger cuzens have asburges and my aunt carnt /couldnt control them but i seemed to have nack for it :S scary at the age of 13 your arunt telling you you will make a grate mum but it made me sit and think and i have neva realy understud how i or why im so good with kids my friends think its cuz my mum neva treaded me like hers she neva treated any of us like hers i had to play mum and dad when my step dad left but i seem to have started to ramble so my apoliges
> 
> 
> 
> but i hope some one can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw i carnt spell for toffy due to the fact that im dislexic

hi trisha! first of all, my dad is dyslexic so I'm used to words being all jumbled, but you make a lot of sense! :happydance:

with regards to your situation... going a year and a half without a period is not normal. you should definetly try another doctor or go get checked out. i dont mean to wrry you though, a friend of mine didnt get a period for a couple of years and was told the likelyhood of her ever conceiving was slim to none. she now has 2 kids and both were suprises! and don't listen to your doctor, they aren't there to tell you whether you should have kids or not, they are there to help you. if my doctor said that to me, id tell him it was nothing to do with him and to do his freaking JOB!! i.e. find out why im not getting a period! 

this thread is great, ANYTHING you don't understand or don't know just ask, and if all the lingo and abbreviations are confusing, just ask! and welcome to bnb!!:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NuKe

ive been having spotting for 2 days now... what the buggery is this?? cd 10 and 11...


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well the :witch: got me so it's back to square one.

Not overly suprised as that was our first month of trying and to be honest we really didn't do it enough really plus I was estimating my cycle and it was slightly shorter than I thought so I think I may have missed my most fertile time by a few days.

So it's back to the drawing board which means more sex this month and seeing what happens :)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Jojazz

Oooooh 1 day till wednesday....:happydance:

but then gotta wait till the end of the day when i can get to a shop :dohh:

Oh well heres hoping for a :bfp: I'm now 16 days late with no sign of :witch:

But i'm so scared that its going to be :bfn:

How r u all???

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Nuke - could that be ov spotting? I had that on Saturday morning, which I initially thought to be really the oddest thing ever 'cos I'd never experienced it before. They say spotting can occur for implantation or around the time of ov. Could it be that maybe you due to ov very soon?

Jojazz - have you already got your test ready for tomorrow? Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Jojazz - sorry, just read again that you've gotta wait til you go to a shop. Can't you buy tonight ready for tomorrow?


----------



## Jojazz

Havent got the car till 2moro!!

Might go to tesco tomorrow lunch so i dont have to go after work.

Im really nervous and scared about it tho.....:cry:


----------



## Jojazz

Havent got the car till 2moro!!

Might go to tesco tomorrow lunch so i dont have to go after work.

Im really nervous and scared about it tho.....:cry:


----------



## WendyB

hi all, im new here and thought i should introduce myself...

my name is Wendy and im 23, DH is 25, we have been TTC for about 16 months now with no luck, was told about 3 years ago that i have PCOS so it would be harder for me to conceive. my cycle has been all over the place for years but the last 7 or so months it has really been acting up. with the :witch: staying for anything between 2-4 weeks at a time, so am starting to get really frustrated with it all.


----------



## urchin

Hi Trisha - there's a very helpful thread in the Forum Rules and Testing Forum - it gives you most of the abbreviations that people use (though I still have no idea what IC's or FR's are, and have only just worked out that Fx is Fingers Crossed - errrr I think!)
And please don't even think about being worried about your spellings or word jumbles - it was easy enough to get what you were saying, so no real problem there xx

As to your doctor Hmmmmm what a git!
Whether you are mature enough for children, only YOU know! There is no law that says 20 year olds are too young (or 40 year olds are mature enough for that matter).

It is actually very easy to change your doctor - ring round the ones in your area and find out which are taking new patients at the minute, then go along and register - but talk through your difficulties with them at the registration appointment (could be with a practice nurse rather than doctor) Tell them about the problems with your periods and that you need it checking out as ou definitely want children. It might be an idea to add that your old GP didn't seem willing to start investigations and this is your reason for seeking a new one. (That way you should be able to guage if they are going to take you more seriously or not)

Above all, DON'T PUT UP WITH IT! There are sympathetic doctors out there, when you find one you will kick yourself by not walking sooner!

Good luck hon xx let us know how you get on

PS Did I mention you should change your blummin doctor???? lol


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Jojazz - keep positive that :witch: has stayed away this long, fingers crossed she may have packed her bags for the next nine months! I can understand that you would be nervous but really, I don't know how you've managed not to test 'til tomorrow. 

:hi: Wendy. Welcome to the thread. 

Urchin - what cycle day are you on?


----------



## urchin

:hi: BAC - it's CD21 for me and I'm doing that daft talking to my belly thing - telling that bean that if s/he's in there, to cling on tight cuz s/he's gonna be the most loved little bean that every there was

(ooops, I've made myself cry now - silly bugger):dohh:


----------



## Jojazz

i know, if id had some in the house i would of tested by now. but because i havent got any ive just steered clear of shops for the last week. although we're now running out of food so definately need to pay a visit.

Im trying to have a PMA...but

if it is a bfn which i really really hope its not and dont really think it will be cause i think i might actually feel a little bit pregnant...but it may all be in my head.

but anyway if it is neg any ideas why it would of stayed away???

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## motomama

Well, ladies, I'm back again (briefly) like always! I do troll quite a bit on here, but haven't been posting much, as nothing much has been going on. I'm trying to not obsess to much over TTC, but just let what happens, happen. I've also been trying to get in shape for vacation next week...been exercising every day! Last week I lost 3 lbs, so I'm hoping to do well this week, also!

Today I'm going to start using opk's as it's nearing ov time. I've never used these before, so we'll see how it goes.

*Nuke*, I agree that it might be ov spotting. Since you're CD 10 & 11, maybe you're ov-ing early? Or maybe that's always when you ov, everyone's different, I guess.

*Jojazz*, call a friend or someone to take you shopping for a test! Don't let anything get in your way! :rofl: Fx for you that everything works out! :hugs:

*Trisha*, ditto what urchin said. :)

*Urchin*, it took me forever to figure out some of the abbreviations, too! IC's are internet cheapies (I think), and FR's are First Response pregnancy tests. They might also be written as FRER's (First Response Early Result).

Wow, that was a long post. I guess it makes up for being a slacker poster lately. :shrug:


----------



## Jojazz

urchin said:


> :hi: BAC - it's CD21 for me and I'm doing that daft talking to my belly thing - telling that bean that if s/he's in there, to cling on tight cuz s/he's gonna be the most loved little bean that every there was
> 
> (ooops, I've made myself cry now - silly bugger):dohh:


awww urchin thats so sweet. i really hope you get your bfp very soon

You 2 BAS u all deserve to get one soon

xxxxxx
:hug:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Motomama - well done for losing 3lbs and hope you have a fab holiday. 

Urchin - ooh it looks like we're very close in cds then, that is if you're around a 31 day girl. I've been looking forward to hearing everybody's symptoms. 

Jojazz - there's no point wondering what would make that :witch: stay away until you test. There's only one reason I can think and that's..... :bfp: In fact, as soon as you do test PLEASE let us know asap. The wait is killing me!!


----------



## Jojazz

That is true, and with the symptom some of which may be in my head others theres just no denying that they are there.

i will be on here about 630ish tomorrow. so i should have some news by then :happydance:

Oh id be on :cloud9: if it was.

ooh im getting excited now!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm shrieking with excitement for you!!!!!


----------



## Jojazz

Thanks BAS how r u doing this cycle anyway??

xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Urgghhh I'm just waiting AGAIN. I was waiting to have my AF and then waiting to finish, waiting for ov and now waiting for 2 weeks!! Never mind, I'm not on my own in this waiting game! 

I'm only 4dpo so a bit too early for anything just yet. Actually, trying to occupy my mind has given me a great excuse to do those chores that I've been wanting to do for ages. I have been busy clearing out my wardrobes and drawers - so that's a good thing.


----------



## Jojazz

its amazing the things we do to keep our mind off things isnt it.

so where abouts r u from then??

your definately not alone in this waiting game!!! got my finher xd for you!!!

xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm actually a Lowestoft/Gt Yarmouth gal but travel back and forth with my dh to Houston. I had to take a career break 'cos he was spending so much time over there it was becoming v difficult on our relationship so something had to give. Anyway, fingers crossed that those babies come soon and I would have had to cut my hours anyway, albeit the way things were we would never have seen each other to actually make said babies :dohh:. 

I can't complain about being a travel buddy for my dh but it definitely makes it more difficult trying not to think about ttc. You should see the list I've created that's gonna keep me occupied!! (I detest cleaning but you know what they say about drastic times).


----------



## urchin

thanks jojazz - i can be a soppy wotsit at times :awww: me!

I'm a 28 day cycler BAS - never used to be, I was all over the place before 25,29,34 then I was on the bcp for many years (cuz my :witch: is horrendous) but since coming off it last summer I seem to have settled into a predictable 28-er......I've honestly never been so in tune with my body as I am now i'm ttc (pitiful really isn't it?)


----------



## Jojazz

oh right i used to live near norwich....

you can come and do my cleaning if it helps take your mind off things :rofl:

Urchin: i agree its amazing how we become so in tune.....i suppose its got something to do with the obsessing we do


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry Jojazz but I think I may have to decline the offer of cleaning for you :rofl:. 

Urchin you need a ticker so I can easily follow it and remember how close you are to testing! What are you six days away? With regards to being in tune, I have learnt soooo much this month about my body what with my bodily fluid (eww) and quirky twinges. All this time I've been completely oblivious to all these signs and now everday 'cos they mean something I've been so amazed.


----------



## urchin

How do I make a ticker ???

want one! want one! wantonewantonewantone!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

You can get them from www.tickerfactory.com or https://lilypie.com/. There are many more but these two I defo use for all sorts of things (I have a lot of countdowns on my igoogle regarding holidays and anniversary).


----------



## urchin

Well I've tried - is it working?


----------



## Jojazz

yay u have a ticker.....:happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yippee!!!!


----------



## urchin

and my bunny is sprinting towards the finish


----------



## KnitWit

My little train doesn't seem to want to stop trucking along.. AF is a few days late but I tested on sat and it was BFN.. Sigh I guess my cycles are irregular as well as long! 
Stop that train so I can start getting on with next month!


----------



## NuKe

********TMI WARNING*********

ladies... im still bleeding. this is really really bizarre. for 2 1/2 days now. started on sunday afternoon, and had very watered down blood, and only a tiny bit of it. yesterday i put in a pantyliner in case of any more, and there were droplets on the pad. today, its like the start of a period! the blood is very dark like you would get at the end of a period. i dont know what's going on!! the :witch: left a week ago, and im CD12!! can somebody help??? :blush:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Is it brown blood? If it is then brown blood means that it's "old" blood so it could be maybe leftover from previous AF. If it's red then that's new blood. 

I don't wanna sound unhelpful but could you go see a doctor about it? There seems to be so many different reasons as to why a person could experience mid cycle bleeding that I think probably a doctor would be best to advise. :hugs:


----------



## PetiteMoi

hi girls! Sorry I've been out of touch for a while! Have been super busy at work and at home as well, doing our garden. Any news in here? Jojazz, have you been to the doctor's yet?? NuKe - strange about that blood, like Brit says I would go see the doctor to find out what it is.

AF is due on 31 May for me, but might be later as my cycles vary from 29 to 39 days. If it's 34 days, which is the average, it's due on 31 May. So I'm just waiting now, getting sooo impatient. No symptoms apart from headache today and the day before yesterday (all day, just light) and some strange feelings in my tummy sometimes but I'm almost certain I'm just imagining that.

Aaarrgh all this waiting around!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Wow, hello stranger. I've been wondering where you've been hiding for this 2ww. Well, you don't have long to wait now.


----------



## Jojazz

Hi all

Im here i want to test like now........

BUT I CANT PEE


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG, I'm so nervous for you............


----------



## PetiteMoi

Brit - not long but still soooo long :D How are you?? xx

Jojazz - oh no how typical! And you're not supposed to drink a lot before testing as it waters it down sort of thing..! I'm sooo excited for you!!!! Keep us updated! xx


----------



## babybear82

hey girls im new to this been ttc from end of aug last year am also from belfast...sorry im being so scarce about details but a few of my friends are on here and dont know we are ttc ...couldnt cope with the questions everymonth of if i have bfp yet lol


----------



## Jojazz

its negative :hissy:

so wats wrong with me, why am i 17 days late
x


----------



## babybear82

meant to say im due af any time between sat and tue cant tell exactly as my dates are up left from i stopped bc


----------



## BritAcrossSea

PetiteMoi said:


> Brit - not long but still soooo long :D How are you?? xx

I kinda get all excited about going into the 1ww, mixed with being anxious and then fed up with waiting - LOL. I feel really pukey at the moment but know that 1) its too early for that kind of symptom and 2) I'm jet lagged and pukey is what I feel often when I get back from flying long haul. Take my jet lag away and I don't feel any different but then I suppose its only 5 dpo. I think I get carried away with how far everybody else is and then forget I'm only 5dpo! :dohh:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

babybear82 said:


> hey girls im new to this been ttc from end of aug last year am also from belfast...sorry im being so scarce about details but a few of my friends are on here and dont know we are ttc ...couldnt cope with the questions everymonth of if i have bfp yet lol

:hi: Babybear. I haven't told anybody we're ttc either, albeit I'm finding it difficult not to let anything slip! That's what I love about this site though, is that you can talk as much as you want about babies and know you're not gonna do people's heads in 'cos we're all in the same boat with the same goal in mind.


----------



## PetiteMoi

oh no jojazz!!! Did you go to the doctor in the end?? xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Brit - I know what it's like, I was looking for symptoms really early as well! How annoying with the pukey feeling (especially if it's not a pg symptom!) -hope you feel better soon. Where did you jet off to? Here from US?? I also know what you mean about being able to talk about babies - not even dh is very patient anymore. I told him just now that I'd been to the toilet 3 times in 3 hours and it could be a pg symptom and he just sighed and said 'everything is a pg symptom with you' (half jokingly). He just doesn't get it, that we need to talk, talk and talk about it ;)


----------



## Jojazz

no they said to go see them if its negative today!!!

xxx


----------



## urchin

Yeah, I try not to pickle the boy's head with BabyMaking discussions and conversations and investigations and symptoms and yada yada yada!

We do talk about it all - just not all the time ...... that's what you lot are for :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

yeah its brown blood im getting. its eased off a bit now. i think it may be leftover cuz i went for a long bike ride on sunday (the bleeding started wen i got home) and i think it may have dislodged a bit of leftover stuff. lovely. i only hope we havent missed the eggy!! back to :sex:ing it up tonight!! nice to have you back petite!!!


----------



## Jojazz

SO i went to the doctors today, and they wont give me a blood test and theyve told me that if i havent come on in a month and a half or so....so i will of missed 3 cycles, then to go back.

Not much help but aparently its just one of them things!!!

xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

urchin said:


> Yeah, I try not to pickle the boy's head with BabyMaking discussions and conversations and investigations and symptoms and yada yada yada!
> 
> We do talk about it all - just not all the time ...... that's what you lot are for :rofl:

Yeah, I'm the same. I obsess big time with this site but wouldn't possibly mention too much to my dh - I'd drive him nuts :roll:. I was the same just before we got our cute little dog - I just went on and on and on until he flipped. That's when I knew that the way forward for me (and his sanity) was forums!

Jojazz - I wouldn't accept that from your drs, afterall it was them who suggested you returned for a blood test if you got another negative.

Nuke - hope the bleeding has stopped and now you're bd'ing plenty to catch that egg.


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Jojazz* - I def wouldn't accept that - that's so unfair, do they know how hard it is now knowing?? You would have to refrain from alcohol and be careful about what you eat etc, and it might all be in vain. And like Brit said, they did tell you to come back if you had another negative test. Why are they so unwilling to do a blood test??

How is everyone today?? I still have no real symptoms and I'm bored of waiting now. Want to test tomorrow but dh thinks it's too early, which it is really! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Btw, do you girls drink in your 2ww?? I've had a glass of wine every now and then, mostly because it's so bloody difficult to hide it from people, when I don't even know I'm pg or not! Hubby thinks I should have a couple of glasses of wine tonight as we're going to some friend's house but I'm unsure... how much could it harm the little bean if there is one??

xx


----------



## Jojazz

yeah i dont know what to think, aparently its not uncommon for people my age (21) to miss a period for no reason.

I dont drink anyway, and im a proper fussy eater so it dont really make a difference to me anyway!!!

xx


----------



## sparklyboo

hiay all. Sorry not been very active this month but have been working loads and trying to keep extra chilled about it all this month!. Well if I dont catch the eggy this month I will be well disapointed. Made sure we :sex: loads and have def ov'd so fingers crossed just entering the 2ww! 
Dh is getting really excited and decided to decorate the whole house in preperation except the room that will be the nursery. its quite sweet to see him kinda nesting in preperation. 

pettimoi - I stopped drinking when we first started trying. now i will have a few drinks if were out just so people dont ask the dreaded question ' r u pregnant' 
my friend at work just got pregnant from a one night stand and she is a big drinker. Annoyed me a little cos am doing it by the book, but am really pleased for her. 

Nuke - hiya sorry been crap and not been in contact. hope everything ok with u. Has the mid cycle bleeding gone now? xx

fingers crossed this will be out threads months Good luck xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Petitemoi - do try to wait until at least AF is late. I know its difficult (I almost picked up a test myself the other day for when/if AF is late but then feared to just in case I got the urge to test over this weekend :rofl:). 

Sparklyboo - I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and I hope that June is a lucky month for us all to get those bfps!


----------



## catfromaus

Hi,
Thought I'd come over and post! DH and I have been ttc #1 now for 9 months. In that time we've had a miscarriage, and am starting to ttc again. I so desperately want to see that bfp, but at the same time I am nervous about jumping on the rollercoaster again.
Hopefully this will be a lucky month for all of us, 

Cat
xxx


----------



## urchin

Started spotting last night (2 days early) So think I can safely assume my period is on its way and there is gonna be no baby again this month.

I hate these monthly disappointments :(


----------



## catfromaus

I know what you mean, it sucks to have that disappointment again and again. Hoping it happens for you soon!

Cat
xxx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hi gals! I was naughy and tested yesterday morning, :bfn: of course :( Trying not to feel to down about it though as I'm on CD35 and it's not over till the :witch: sings right?

How are you all doing today? 

*Nuke*, it's good to be back hun :hugs: How's bd'ing going?? Hope you're bleeding no more! xx


----------



## KnitWit

Im still in limbo at the moment, Almost 10 days late and BFN so either I simply missed my period or Im having a super long cycle! Who knows! Im trying to just chill out and see what happens. 
We need some more BFP's in this group to boost our spirits i think!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Petitemoi - glad to see you're keeping pma! 

Knitwit - bummer about being in limbo. That must be awful to not know but it seems to happen quite a lot on hearing the stories on this site. I do agree that we need more bfps! It would definitely boost morale. 

Urchin - sorry to hear about the spotting. Well if AF is coming then I hope she comes quick so that you can move on soon. 

:hi: catfromaus. Sorry to hear about your mc but glad to see you're back in the game!


----------



## PetiteMoi

KnitWit said:


> Im still in limbo at the moment, Almost 10 days late and BFN so either I simply missed my period or Im having a super long cycle! Who knows! Im trying to just chill out and see what happens.
> We need some more BFP's in this group to boost our spirits i think!

I agree - statistically someone should get a :bfp: very soon ;) How annoying being so late with :bfn:! Nothing you can do about it either I suppose, it seems you can't get a blood test from the doctor until you've skipped another period - stupid enough! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks *Brit*! I'm definitely going to keep PMA this first month so long as af keeps away! How are you today? xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm feeling good - it's a nice sunny Sunday and gonna go out for lunch in the sun! I don't have much, if any, in the way of symptoms but that won't get me down - not everybody gets early symptoms. I've got roughly 4-5 days for AF to show and until then I'm gonna be positive. x


----------



## katy1310

Hi, i'm Katherine, I'm 33 and my husband is 32. We were sort of TTC fron June 2007 but not really seriously and then I had to go onto antidepressants for a few months so we had to stop TTC. I am just off them now so we are TTC again and last month was our first proper month of trying. I have just finished :witch: so we will be trying again this week. Good luck to all over you, hope we all get our :bfp: soon.


----------



## RchlSmly

Hi girls little update - the :witch: has finally shown her face after a 7 week wait.:hissy::cry: Fingers crossed I get back to normal. Hope all the other girls are ok and i'm oficially on CD01. Is that right? Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies and here's hoping for a good new month full of :bfp:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:wave: katy. 

RchlSmly - well I'm glad to see af showed 'cos then at least you can move onto ttc this month. Yeah cd1 is the day that nasty :witch: shows her face. 

Good luck girls for June. I'm really hoping that it's a lucky and sticky month.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OK Petitemoi, I see you're down for testing on 3 June so where and how are you?


----------



## catfromaus

Hi everyone...
So, it is still 5 days until AF is due, so I won't test yet. But I feel pregnant. My breasts are really, really sore. I feel really positive about it- hopefully I'll get a bfp soon- and this one will stick! Can't be sure though, because the pregnancy symptoms might well be left over from the miscarriage...but feeling good.
Lets hope it is a month full of good news for all of us!

Cat
xxx


----------



## NatalieP

..


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Brit* - here I am! And I'm _*IMPATIENT*_!! My right boob hurts when I move and I had strange needle stick pains in my stomach yesterday and the day before, plus tiny bit of lower back ache. All on my right hand side though! Strange?! I'm testing on Thursday instead as that's day 39 (cycle varies between 29-39 days). But I might hold out till Sat as I've already tested neg once!! How are u and how's the WAIT?? xx

How's everyone today??


----------



## NatalieP

Hey
I am natalie, I am new here and have started trying to! My fiance and I are gettin married in August and I am 22 and he is 25!
I am ovulating now, so maybe this cycle. Been taking preconceptional vitamins since Jan so I am stuffed full of them lol.
xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've been wondering where you've been hiding?! :D Me, I'm not so sure what's going on with my insides. Well today I saw a small amount of tan brown CM and I'm unsure as to what that means. I just googled light brown CM and I believe I could be one of the following:

* having implantation bleeding
* about to have a chemical m/c
* AF coming my way

I don't really like the last 2 so I'm hoping that it could be implantation bleeding. I'm now massively bloated and have just started to feel some cramping mid stomach. We'll see. I'm not going down without a fight and until I see AF for myself I'm still in this game!! :gun:

Good luck with waiting. I know myself I've been wanting to test - it's so difficult resisting the urge. I can really see how people do become poas addicts! It's the not knowing that is really hard but it is much better to test when/after AF is due. I have my fingers crossed that you (and myself of course) get a bfp this month!


----------



## PetiteMoi

*brit* - oh I hope it's the first one of those reasons too!! FXD! I know, it's so annoying and frustrating to wait and not know what's going on. You're right though, we'll keep fighting until the ugly :witch: shows her disgusting face ;) When's af due for you (sorry my memory is like a sieve and I've probably asked you hundreds of times but I can't have this window open for too long at work so have no time to check!) xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

No probs, AF for me is due on Friday and have test day for Monday.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Wow you're so patient not to test over the weekend!! :D Good luck! xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I really hope that I get to test but do have a bit of a fear that AF will show so won't be able to. No, must stay positive.... I will get to test!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:wave: Natalie and all the best for your wedding and getting a BFP.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Brit - yes PMA :D Of course you will test, and so will I and it will be a :bfp: for both of us!!! xx


----------



## NatalieP

BritAcrossSea said:


> :wave: Natalie and all the best for your wedding and getting a BFP.

Thankyou! I hope you get your :bfp: to!
xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I wish we all get those BFPs. 

I'm not doing myself any favours though at the moment 'cos I keep googling about light brown spotting and am getting frustrated 'cos I keep coming up against the same scenarios (yes - pregnant, no - AF is coming - yes but no - pregnant with complications). How awful!! I don't really know why I'm doing it to myself really :dohh: 'cos whatever way I'm gonna have to wait a little more. :hissy: I did giggle about it though, 'cos I just asked DH why the internet won't give me the answer I want :comp:. I think the reason that I'm driving myself mad is 'cos I haven't really had any signs for either pg or af and that's why I'm latching onto this and I never have brown spotting BEFORE AF, although tbh it has stopped now. I think I might crumble under the torment and test earlier than Monday - no I shall try not to.... This is soooo difficult.


----------



## NatalieP

Sounds like a nightmare hun! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!!
xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Thanks it is. It's just so frustrating not knowing - I've just found another post with a gal having exactly the same problem. BnB is fab for that, 'cos you're never on your own! Although, I'll probably drive everybody else nuts for rambling like a loon..... :dohh:

So Natalie, where are you in your cycle? Is this your very first ttc cycle?


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Brit *- oh how frustrating, I totally understand. Rambling is what these forums are for ;) I keep rambling today as well, I just can't stand this wait any longer. I know what you mean about wanting to test, but wanting to wait, but wanting to test...arrrgh it drives you mad!! I have a headache and have had it for the past three days, although I do normally get headaches. And I feel slightly sick now but it's prob due to the headache plus the fact that I've just cleaned the flat in this heat. Oh dear. Is this what I'm going to be like until I get that :bfp:? Yes, probably.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

And to think this is the first month of ttc! Well I hope we get a bfp if only for our sanity :rofl:. TBH, as we've both declared from the onset that we're really impatient people I think that we've done really well so far.


----------



## tigger1981

Hi ladies, Sorry ive been so rubbish at posting on this thread. I have updated a few times but thought it about time for another.

Now 37 days sice I had my impnat removed and still no bleed. Been BD'ing every other day or so since and have been trying to stay sane although I have succombed to some symptom spotting!!

The last couple of days though have been different. Ive been waking up in the night with really sore boobs and my hubby says they are looking bigger than normal - not quite sure how he can tell coz I have a G cup so they always HUGE!!! Now surely this cant be in my head right? Im getting really impatient now I either want my :bfp: or I want to see the :witch: - that is something I NEVER thought I would hear myself say.

Keep up the pma ladies and Im sure there will be some more :bfp:s soon

:dust:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Good luck tigger with finding out either way. I can't see how you'd possibly imagine sore boobs, especially if its the cause of you waking up. Me on the other hand, have nothing to brag about in that department but normally when AF is due my boobs do get a bit bigger but they really don't seem to have changed this month. I keep getting my DH to have a grope and see if he notices a difference :rofl:.


----------



## NatalieP

BritAcrossSea said:


> Thanks it is. It's just so frustrating not knowing - I've just found another post with a gal having exactly the same problem. BnB is fab for that, 'cos you're never on your own! Although, I'll probably drive everybody else nuts for rambling like a loon..... :dohh:
> 
> So Natalie, where are you in your cycle? Is this your very first ttc cycle?

lol.
I am ovulating at the moment, we started on my last cycle but I think we missed my ovulation. So really hoping this cycle works, poor fiance doesn't know whats hit him with all the dancing lol.
xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Tigger - aw good luck and hope you'll get a :bfp: or at least :witch:!! So horrible just waiting...I agree with the wise Brit; if your sore boobs wake you up it seems odd that you would be imagining it. FXD!

Brit - I know, our first month and we're already going mad. But yes I agree, we're doing well for not being patient people! At least we're not literally pulling our hair - yet ;) I don't want to mention any symptoms to dh as he just thinks I'm imagining things - I suppose he doesn't want to get his hopes up. So I'm sooo glad to have you ladies to talk to!! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

NatalieP said:


> lol.
> I am ovulating at the moment, we started on my last cycle but I think we missed my ovulation. So really hoping this cycle works, poor fiance doesn't know whats hit him with all the dancing lol.
> xx

hahaha, good luck this month!!! It's a great start to know when you ovulate and bd loads then! xx


----------



## NatalieP

oh yes lol! Thanks for the good luck I am really hoping that this is the month, but saying that I am really impatient so I want it to be this month!!
xx


----------



## cheeky~vw

hey
im vicky. we have been ttc for about a month just over now. i currently live with my OH and his parents. we have been together for 4 years, and are getting married next May.

i'll be testing on 6th of June! AF is due on 8th of June.

Im more than happy to have people for text / msn/ email buddies :)

Vicky


----------



## DCLee

Hello ladies - nice to e-meet you! I'm from Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Me and my DH are actively ttc baby #1. We're coming up on 7 months marriage. We went off BC right after the wedding, thinking if it happens it happens. Well, this past month I was 9 days late and thought we would be getting a BFP. Took a clear blue pregnancy test it was positive, went for blood work and it was negative. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow to see what if anything happened and judging by our reactions to what we thought was the BFP we have decided to actively start trying.


----------



## tigger1981

PetiteMoi said:


> Tigger - aw good luck and hope you'll get a :bfp: or at least :witch:!! So horrible just waiting...I agree with the wise Brit; if your sore boobs wake you up it seems odd that you would be imagining it. FXD!

Caved and tested this evening but got a :bfn: :cry:

Not sure what I expected really. How soon do symptoms start compared to when the HCG shows on a test? Could it just be that I tested too early coz Ive only been noticing sore boobs for a couple days. Today Ive been really tired and have had chronic back ache too!

Aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Tigger sorry to hear about the bfn but remember it's not over to :witch: shows. Do you know what dpo you are or when AF is due? My AF is due on Friday but I've crumbled and bought myself a hpt. I had some more spotting again today but not enough to warrant a tampon or anything. It's just so unusual for me that I'm going out of my mind just wondering. I'm not testing until tomorrow morning though, that is if AF hasn't shown up and I must admit just knowing that I'm gonna test if there's a no show has made me feel soooo much better.


----------



## NatalieP

Hey vicky hope you get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## nina6300

My name is Rachelle, 26 from Brooklyn, NY TTC baby#1. I am do for :witch: on June 8, 2009 and I am hopping to test this weekend and hope to see :bfp:.

:dust:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:wave: Nina and good luck for testing. Is this your first cycle of ttc?


----------



## nina6300

No I tested back in feb 2009 b/c I was 3 days late which i never am but it turns out my cycle was just changing, but now me and the hubby are ttc and I have been having some weird symptoms this month, like burping (lil burps) for the past week and a half and all the time no matter what I eat. And for the past couple of night's whatever I eat I get nausea.


----------



## nina6300

Good luck to you too lost of :dust:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm jealous of anyone who gets symptoms :dohh:. I don't really have any - I've been really tired (but then I'm quite a tired persona anyway), I'm bloated (which is all usual for me) and I pee loads (but then I've always peed little and often). As you can imagine, I'm finding it really difficult to symptom spot :hissy: :rofl:.


----------



## PetiteMoi

*tigger* - oh that's such a horrible feeling isn't it, to get that SINGLE line!! That's why we shouldn't test so often! It's not over till :witch: is here so try not to feel too down about it. I tested neg last Sat and I will probably test tomorrow again (I know, I know) as I think it was probably to early to test, and I think it was probably too early for you as well! PMA girl!! xx

*Brit* - good decision to test tomorrow; I agree, it does make you feel better to have made the decision to go for it. We might be testing at the same time who knows!? Will be thinking of you hun!! :hugs: xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

Ah and *Brit*, regarding symptom spotting - as soon as I realised I should be showing symptoms soon, I started imagining all sorts of things. I think most symptoms that women have coming up to AF/:bfp: are just imagination as it's really very early to be having symptoms anyway! I've started a thread in the Pregnancy forum to ask if anyone had no or very few symptoms before they had their :bfp: and I've had loads of reassuring replies!! Check it out, let me know if you can't find it! xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-getting-big-fat-positive-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Argh, thanks for that Petitemoi. Now you know how I say I'm really impatient... Well I bought my hpts (pack of 2 clearblue) at lunchtime and have resisted the urge. I'm amazed by my self control!! :D I wish you all the luck for when you do test, you've been so supportive :dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks Brit!!! I keep my fingers crossed for you too hun xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Just thought I'd update... Well I poas this morning but got a bfn :hissy:. I am gutted about it but it didn't totally shock me 'cos of my lack of symptoms but hey, I'm off on holiday on Monday to St Lucia so if AF does arrive by then - keep those cocktails acoming :rofl:. Also, I'm not totally defeated just yet, well not until that :witch: shows her face anyway but must say that I do feel really chilled at the mo 'cos I was stressing with the not knowing. :D


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Brit* - I'm sorry about the :bfn: but glad to see you're feeling positive about it still - your holiday sounds lovely and it will be great either way as if af comes you can enjoy all those cocktails and not worry about anything else than just relaxing and having a good time! xx

I also got a :bfn: this morning :( I hardly slept last night as I woke up at 1.30am with those needle stick pains in my lower stomach and convinced myself I must be pregnant - obviously didn't sleep much after that. I'm so disappointed!! But I hope it's just not showing yet...no AF yet so there's still hope but it's just so disappointing to see that single little line.


----------



## nina6300

I know how you guys feel I also tested this morning and got :bfn: but I think I might have tested to early so until :witch: comes I am still hanging in. I know my body is changing there are things I am experiencing now that I haven't in the past. Hang in there girls.




:hug: 
:dust:


----------



## PetiteMoi

nina6300 - we're all in the same boat then! I'm hoping for :bfp:s for all of us!

It feels like af is on her way; I feel sick (more than normal though but I didn't sleep last night so could be tiredness) and my lower stomach feels heavy = typical symptoms that af is just around the corner usually. Could it be preg symptoms?! My nipple still hurts a bit when my bra rubs against it and I've never experienced that before..


----------



## nina6300

I have to say our bodies are amazing just when you think you now everything about it, it throws in a curve ball. I have a lil pain today, but not the normal sympotoms, but my non normal sympotoms are burping like crazy (which I am NOT a gassy person) very sleepy, and at night after dinner or while im eating it I get very nausea and like 2 nights about I had discomfort in the lower part of my stomach. I don't know whats going on anymore lol. 




:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Blimey, today was not a good day for testing. Sorry about the bfns! You girls do sound like you've got some good symptoms though. Petitemoi, pg symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar that I don't think you can differentiate between the two until either a bfp or AF appears, which is a right bummer. What a surprise hey, we all need to wait a little longer to see what happens. Hands up whose already fed up with waiting (Brit raises arm to the sky :rofl:).


----------



## PetiteMoi

*reaching the clouds with mine* Thanks Brit, that's really encouraging actually, that it can be either.. do you think even odd, individual af symptoms can also be pg symptoms? I mean, I always get a heavy feeling in my lower stomach and feel just slightly sick just before af comes, which I guess is not the same for everyone so would it not be weird to feel EXACTLY the same as a pg symptom? Sorry I know I'm asking annoying, impossible questions but I'm sooo impatient right now!


----------



## nina6300

I wish everyone luck and hang in there 

:bfp::dust::bfp:
https://lt1f.lilypie.com/lByom4.png


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I can't see why not. Have you been on this site?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/
This shows tonnes of different symptoms and stuff (and in the box of of Signs and Symptoms it references Abdomen - cramps like pms/af).


----------



## PetiteMoi

Thanks Brit! Will look at that at home, far too obvious to have open at work ;) can't wait :D That looks really useful. Thanks for your support - I know I'm rambling a bit today!! xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Don't you worry, ramble away...! :D


----------



## PetiteMoi

:D thanks hehe


----------



## PetiteMoi

I checked that cool website you recommended Brit and if let's say I'm only 5 DPO, the symptoms are spot on!! OMG what if I ov really late, then I've still got a long wait ahead of me!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Hm although if I pick 4 symptoms that I've got at the moment I should be on 10 DPO. Tricky!!! I so wish I new when I ov'd. Oh dear.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It is such a nightmare, I do hope you're further along than 5 DPO. When was the last time your found ewcm? That website does have such a lot of info doesn't it, glad it helped.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Brit - the site is fab!! I will spend many a hours on there I'm sure. I feel sick now, yay ;) Had this cheese and mushroom omelette at work which I couldn't finish and as soon as I think of it it makes me feel sick. I sooo hope it's a symptom!

last time I noticed ewcm was as late as 29 May... but I THINK that ov happened around 21 May as I was extra wet around those days as well - otherwise I just had ewcm. Not at all sure tho!


----------



## PetiteMoi

If I'm on 11 DPO (if ov was 21 May) this sounds VERY promising: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_dpo.php?dpo=11
:D


----------



## BritAcrossSea

What hpts do you use? I hear those first response hpts are quite good. I used a clearblue test but this said that it could detect pg up to 4 days earlier than af. Isn't it funny that only during this time is when you'll find yourself happy that you're being nauseas :rofl:. Maybe you should become a poas addict? FX that a bfp is heading your way.


----------



## nina6300

wondering if anyone could help me. For a few hours now I have been feeling a lil pressure on the lower left side of my stomach. Never had it or should I say realize it before and thought on what it could be?


:bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## nina6300

not due for :witch: untill June 8, 2009.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sounds optimistic Nina. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## NuKe

I'M BACK LADIES!!!!!!!

Decided to take a little time off bnb to get my head together as the whole ttc thing was really starting to stress me out. But I'm now a more happy, relaxed Nuke and am now sailing under the 'when it happens, it happens' flag! :happydance: how have u all been??

so happy the chatroom's working again!!! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

p.s. any new :bfp:s i need to know about??


----------



## sparklyboo

:happydance: Good to have u back Nuke. I stayed off for a couple of weeks too mate and felt a bit better for it. Glad ur more relaxed. Fingers crossed this is our month. Hows things with you honey?


----------



## stephbond89

HELLOOO I'm Steph! I'm 20, married for almost a year (September!!) and we have been TTC for a month. AF hasn't come along since coming off the pill on 29th April but had two :bfn: :cry:


----------



## manchester1

steph, good luck!! hope u get ur bfp soon!


----------



## motomama

Girls!! I just got back from vacation, and was trying to not obsess TOO much about TTC....but today I'm 12 dpo, so I used some ic's (since I have lots of them!) and don't know what to think. They formed some lines, but I don't know if they're evap or not. I posted links to the pics in the Pregnancy Test Gallery. The top one I looked at 1 minute late (you know they're so picky about when to look, and when to not look), and the bottom one I looked at a minute early. They both had similar lines.....I'm going crazy here!! Don't want to get too worked up/excited, but at the same time.....:blush:

Here's the thread I posted the pics in: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/144848-difference-between-evap-positive.html


----------



## PetiteMoi

Welcome back NuKe!!! :hugs: Where are you in your cycle now?? I so know what you mean about having to stay away from here sometimes to get some perspective -it's easy to become addicted to it all. 

AF is here for me now properly, after some confusing spotting for a couple of days. I feel....HAPPY! It was sooo stressful not knowing what was going on and hoping for it so much I couldn't think of anything else. It will be nice with a 'break' from it all until AF's gone and we'll be ready for our 2nd try!!

xx


----------



## PetiteMoi

*motomama* - it looks like a :bfp: to me!! What does evap mean?? I always thought that a line was a line and definitely means pregnancy? sorry for my ignorance :blush:


----------



## wishinforbaby

Hi guys im 22 and OH 25, just started charting this month and 7dpo. 

Motomama they look like positives to me!!


----------



## motomama

*PetiteMoi*, I didn't know what an evap line was, either, until I looked it up. I'd heard it mentioned before, though.

This is what I've found: after your urine starts to evaporate on the test, it can leave a 'colorless' line where you might have otherwise had a + line, apparently. I don't really know what they mean by colorless, though. My hubby said he thought maybe like a water mark or water stain. I guess that's why the instructions for the tests always make sure you know when to read the test, and not wait too long, because it could just create an evaporation line. :shrug:

I figure a line is a line, too. But I still don't want to get TOO excited, just in case. I'll probably test tomorrow and Friday before I am officially convinced. :-k


----------



## motomama

Welcome, wishinforbaby! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello everyone! My BF, Ty, and I just decided to stop taking BCPs. I made a Pre-pregnancy appointment with my OB/GYN for June 23rd and I'm super excited to start TTC although I think I will forego all the charting and temping for the time being. I have a pretty decent app on my G1 for tracking periods and such, which will do for now. We are definitely not in a rush to get PG but would be over the moon if we did get PG. BTW, I'm 26 and he is 31. He has an 8-year-old son from his first marriage and our first "baby" is our 17-month-old Rottweiler, Tyson (I love my dog!!)...hence the name TySonNMe. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## motomama

Just wanted to update......The other day, I got my :bfp:!!! :wohoo: Hope to see you all over in First Tri real soon! :hugs:


----------



## manchester1

congrats motamama!!!!


----------



## CJane

Congrats also motomama!

I am in my first cycle of TTC #1, and it's all still very new and exciting to me. I love hearing success stories, it give me lots of hope!!


----------



## NuKe

Testing day tomorrow! EEEEEEEEEEEK!!! Though we haven't had much time to :sex: this month... but got in a few rounds around ov day. so :test::test::test: in 12 hours!!! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

motomama said:


> Just wanted to update......The other day, I got my :bfp:!!! :wohoo: Hope to see you all over in First Tri real soon! :hugs:

congrats moto!!!!!!! Hopefully this is the start of a run of :bfp:s!!!


----------



## motomama

Thanks, Nuke! Good to see you back on here! It's been a while. Good luck testing in the a.m.!!! I've got fingers and toes crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## NuKe

Thanks moto!!! I got a :bfp: this morning!!!!!!! look--->

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/147912-omg-think.html

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## motomama

:wohoo: YEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm SOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## TTC23WALES

Hi im laura im 23 OH is 27 from South Wales, second month ttc since coming off the pill buthave no idea whether i am coming or going! from april to may to june i was a reg 32 days cycle and now i havent been on period since 6th may. Neg test as was due last week and have nooooo idea what is going on with my body!!! Be great to chat to some people that understand  xx


----------



## loopylou86

Hi, I am Lucy. I am 23 and my other half is 27. This is our first proper month of TTC child No. 1. My last period was on the 1st June CD1 and I got a peak on my CBFM on CD15 and CD16  been keeping him busy for the last few days!!! Currently on CD17 so either 1DPO or 2DPO.... Next AF is due around the 28th based on a 28 day cycle  eek!

Lets hope the :witch: stays away and we all get our :bfp:


----------



## PetiteMoi

motomama and NuKe - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! OMG I can't believe it!!! How are you both feeling??? xx


----------



## motomama

PetiteMoi, long time, no see! How are things going??

I still can't believe it either! I've been feeling fine, actually. All these symptoms we try to spot, and the cycle I fall pregnant, I have NONE! :dohh: Okay, well, I AM tired by dinnertime, and have had slightly sore bbs, and been peeing every morning between 4-5 a.m. :hissy: but that's it! So really, it's hard to believe that I'm pg, since I don't really feel all that different. I guess I should be grateful, though - once symptoms kick in full time, I'll be wishing back these days!


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Congrats to all the BFP!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I have just returned from my very much needed relaxing holiday. The poor NEWBIES thread had been pushed way down the list so had to big time try to find it - think it was on something like p4! 

Congratulations to Motomama and Nuke on getting those wonderful BFPs.


----------



## RedRose

Hello :wave:

This is my first month of actually trying!

I think I ovulated a couple of days ago.. how on earth do I pass the time until I can test?! lol

Sending lots of luck to everyone- lovely to see some BFPS!! :happydance:


----------



## sophalaval

what is a BFP??


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

sophalaval said:


> what is a BFP??

BFP means Big Fat Positive and BFN means Big Fat Negative (pregnancy test results)


Im Kerry, im 25 and Im married to Sam who 22. We live Just outside Glasgow and are ttc #1!! I will be testing on July the 6th xx


----------



## Birmz85

Hi ladies

I'm zara and From Birmingham Uk been with BF for 1yr this is our first TTC...

Been TTC for a few months now... My first testing is on the 28th June as :witch: is due on the 26th (Hopefully she won't come)

Fingers crossed to all us trying... our time will come soon :p

And congratulations to all you lucky :bfp: Recievers out there

:hugs:


----------



## RchlSmly

Hi Guys, not been on here for a while, firstly congratulations to the girls who had the bfp especially nuke! Well done girls!!!!! I'm not sure what day am at, had a heck of a lot on my mind but i'm sure i'm a week past ov. Unfortunately my uncle died on monday quite suddenly so my mind has been completly elsewhere.
Once again well done to the ladies with the good news.


----------



## Mrs. S

Hello Ladies, I'm Samantha, I'm from West Virginia, USA. DH & I are about to celebrate our second anniversary in August & we're happier than ever. I just stopped taking bcp after 10 years solid. I was put on them at 16 to regulate my cycles, and I'm really afraid that they'll be a mess once I start them again. I stopped bleeding when I would have normally if I'd started a new pack of pills, but I'm waiting for it to start up again.

I feel like I'm losing my mind just one week off of the bcp, and hope that the insane mood swings stop soon! Did any of you have any trouble with emotional stability when you stopped pumping hormones into yourself?

I've never before been pregnant, and am very excited about experiencing it!

Glad to have found you all & excited to get to know you and see some BFPs!!!!

Good luck to all of you! I've got a lot of reading to do to catch up with everyone!


----------



## Banshee

Hi Ladies, I am 31 and TTC #1 with dh. We've been married for five years and together for almost eight, but he wasn't ready for this step until about 6 months ago so I actually feel like I have been waiting for ever. Pretty gutted that we are now on cycle 6 with not even an inkling of a pregnancy.... been waiting for this for a long time...


----------



## RedRose

Just realised I didn't introduce myself. I'm Rose and I'm 22, OH is 24. 

We have just started TTC properly, although I have had two MC's this year. One at 7 weeks, and one not even 5 weeks. They happened one after another and it's been the hardest thing to go through. We fell pregnant by accident with the first one, and although it ended badly, it's shown us just how much we want to start our family now.

So we took a break, and I've been getting healthy and looking after myself, taking my vitamins, and now we've just started trying properly. :happydance:

I have been with my OH since I was 14- we met at school. :blush:

Anyway, lots and lots of luck to everyone TTC!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

RedRose sorry to hear about your mcs. As you say, you've been getting healthy and all so hopefully fingers crossed you'll get a bfp soon. 

Hi ya :wave: to all that are new to this thread.


----------



## PetiteMoi

Motomama - I can imagine it must be hard to believe!! So happy for you hun, please send me lots of :dust:

Brit - welcome back from hols! I'm on holiday now and shouldn't be on here as it's gorgeous out there, nice and sunny :)

Welcome all newcomers!!

NuKe - are you still on here hun or have you left us for a pg thread?! Hope you're well sweetie xx


----------



## makeithappen

hey how do i subcribe to this thread im completely new all this & wud like someone to talk to!!


----------



## PetiteMoi

makeithappen - go to Thread Tools, click on Subscribe, and then you will find your subscribed threads under Quick Links

How is everyone? Or rather WHERE is everyone? It's so empty in here now!


----------



## randomxx

hi sorry can someone explain all the shorthand to me sorry if i sound soooo stupid lol! xx


----------



## Freckles88

Hi 

Im layla, im 21 and me and my partner are trying for baby #1. I know im young, but its been well thought through and its what we both want.

How is everyone today?
xXxXx


----------



## Emmab9833

Hello Layla =) 

Im good thanks you??

My name is emma and I am 21 years old. I have been with my OH for 6 years and we have got our own place. 
This is our first month TTC so hopefully first time lucky.

Wish everyone the very best in getting their :bfp:

Love Em xxx


----------



## Freckles88

Hi emma,

Im great thanks, super excited. AF left yesturday so its time to get down to business!!!
lol, been taking pregnacare for two months now,so hopefully it will help. Quick question, im on the fertilityfriend website, well i wanna know if i deffo have to use a basal themometer to get my temp os can i use a normal one? Also, what is an OPK and where can i gt one?

xXxXx


----------



## littlefeet

Hey everybody im katie 21

Me and my partner have been trying for a baby for 2years still no joy tho fingers crossed soon i will be, any tips guys?


----------



## littlefeet

iv been trying for 2years and still no joy :( x


----------



## Legan

Hi am Megan 21 from scotland me and my OH Lee are trying for our first. 

I have 3 step daughters from my OH previous relationship we have decided to start trying because last month we thought and also the doctor thought we were pregnant we got that used to the idea of a little "Legan" that we decided its now our time to start our own family. 

Work full time for an oil company hmm its rubbish and i spend most of my time on here instead of working hhahaa.


----------



## randomxx

hi all im julieann 22 from scotland!

my AF is 10 days od done a test at 7 days od came back BFN so tried phoning the doctor for advice and got i cant speak to her unless its an emergency and that i could get an appointment next wednesday!! AAARRGG so frustrated cant wait that long for advice! My past pregnancy which ended in a m/c didnt show up on test so im scared and want answers soon!

sorry for unloading on everyone 

:hug:


----------



## xxbeckyxx

hiya girlys im becky am 22, this is our 15th cycle ttc, i have just bought some pre seed which i cant wait to use tonight as heard loads of good things about it. good luck everyone!! lots of sticky baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:wave: folks. Where are you all in your cycles? This is my third month of ttc and today I'm off to get one of these opks... I'm going to the technical side of ttc 'cos af attacked me 5 days early so not really sure as to ovulation time.

Littlefeet are you temping or using opks?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Petitemoi are you back from your hols? I've missed you around here and can't wait to find out how you're doing!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Brit - how strange you would write that as I just thought, oh I have to update Brit and the others :D

No news though really, apart from a strange af or whatever it is. About a week after the day I think I ov (CD21) I had some brown/pinkish discharge (tmi), and then I had it twice more, over another 2 days. So:

CD21: brown/pink (just in knickers)
CD22: brown
CD23: brown
CD24: red on tissue and knickers - period pain/usual heavy feeling in stomach
CD25 (today): red on tissue

I'm still hoping but should I stop and resign to the fact that it's a strange af?? She wasn't due until very earliest 7 July.

How are you hun?? xx And how is everyone else?


----------



## RchlSmly

Can anyone tell me how to put a ticker on my page been to tickerfactory so whats next?


----------



## Lullahbelle12

Hi, I'm in my first month as well and witch is due on the 5th.

Come on BFPs!!!!!


----------



## Embovstar

hey ladies,

I'm Nicola, 30 and have been TTC for just this month...obviously hoping that the 
witch stays away (great name for it btw) but you know, since I've only, this month, learnt about CM, DPO, temps etc, I'm thinking it'll be a big fat BFN anyway....

I'm currently 7dpo and af is due 11th July. I'm just gonna hold out and see if it's late before testing...

Good luck to us all ;)

Nicola xx


----------



## DeeDee2009

hi everyone!

i just turned 29 and will start officially ttc in september, however lately we have been ntnp and i'm pretty sure we're not going to be preventing again any time soon..haha..if i don't end up pregnant by september i think i will do the whole ovulation kit route, as i don't want to wait too much longer!!

good luck to all! :happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

RchlSmly said:


> Can anyone tell me how to put a ticker on my page been to tickerfactory so whats next?

Go into your user CP and then Edit Signature, click on Insert Image (mountain picture). Hope that helps.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

PetiteMoi said:


> Brit - how strange you would write that as I just thought, oh I have to update Brit and the others :D
> 
> No news though really, apart from a strange af or whatever it is. About a week after the day I think I ov (CD21) I had some brown/pinkish discharge (tmi), and then I had it twice more, over another 2 days. So:
> 
> CD21: brown/pink (just in knickers)
> CD22: brown
> CD23: brown
> CD24: red on tissue and knickers - period pain/usual heavy feeling in stomach
> CD25 (today): red on tissue
> 
> I'm still hoping but should I stop and resign to the fact that it's a strange af?? She wasn't due until very earliest 7 July.
> 
> How are you hun?? xx And how is everyone else?

I must admit since ttc my af has been misbehaving! The first month I had brown spotting for about 4-5 days before. This month she surprised me by arriving 4 days early but then disappearing for a day, leaving me again with brown spotting but then she returned with a vengeance! I'm sure she does it just to show me who's boss around here!! I wouldn't like to dishearten you about whether you're experiencing a weird af but red flow does normally symbolise the dreaded af. 

I've bought an opk 'cos of my wacky af. I just wanna make sure when I am ovulating so that I know in my mind that I'm defo :sex: at the right time. Bring on those April babies!!! :dust:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Lullahbelle12 said:


> Hi, I'm in my first month as well and witch is due on the 5th.
> 
> Come on BFPs!!!!!

:wave: Glad to see you over here Lullahbelle. I remember chatting to you over on wtt. I see your wedding is now just round the corner and I hope everything's is going to plan.


----------



## PetiteMoi

*Brit* - I'm thinking the same, will start using OPK's next month because of this freaky af. Bd'd this morning which normally drags her out if she's late and so it did - or so I thought. There was blood. But then I've only had pink spotting since. And I've got that awful af-stomach which usually indicates af is around the corner. I was relieved this morning when it bled! As it meant I finally KNEW. But then, nothing since. Aarrrrgh why are our bodies so mean to us???


----------



## PetiteMoi

took a test this morning as well, :bfn: of course but it's too early to test anyway. AF not due until earliest 6-7 July. Unless she's here already of course, but then it would be neg anyway... oh dear


----------



## PetiteMoi

how's everyone?? Still nothing here apart from spottings!! And a very annoying af-belly!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh Petitemoi sorry about the bfn and hope that the af belly will go away soon. I'm waiting for my af to disappear, which I expect will be in the next couple of days. In five days time I should start my poas action but only on an opk.... Can't wait! There is something very satisfying about poas!


----------



## PetiteMoi

Brit - I will be your OPK buddy next month! Need to find out if I actually even ov!

I'm still hoping I'm pg, I know it's silly but I can't help it. AF won't come on properly, I did start spotting a week after ov (or when I believe I ov'd) and I've got af pains and af belly so it COULD be it couldn't it?!? Probably more likely to be a very strange and early af though :-(


----------

